# Daniel Bryan Retirement Thread



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696757295879819264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697129600313221120







​


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

This Daniel Bryan situation is so depressing. I'm not trying to be hopeful, because it's probably just to do a promo on his hometown state.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

If Daniel Bryan returns as a wrestler I'll start watching again.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

There should be a ban on any reports involving Daniel Bryan until he actually does return, if he even returns.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

But I thought he just gave his notice to WWE and they're casting to replace him on Total Divas with someone they can make look stronger.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Lmao.

Vince got desperate enough.

The ultimate fued - WWE vs its Fans might finally come to an end.

We won wrestling forum.

We won.

Fuck you Vince.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

He has to address the elephant in the room. Either he's coming back or he retires.
It can't just be a "great to be here" speech.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

I wonder what his role at WM is gonna be? He's not gonna wrestle obviously, so maybe a referee for the main event ?


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



Kowalski's gonna kill Santa! Oh No! said:


> He has to address the elephant in the room. Either he's coming back or he retires.
> It can't just be a "great to be here" speech.


This. Just this.

WWE and Daniel Bryan needs to address the situation once and for all. No matter what the outcome is, retirement or not, we need this soap opera of DB to end. We need to know what's going on.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

But I do think it speaks volumes to how much Vince is concerned about ratings.

And to that dude in the ratings thread claiming that ratings don't matter. :booklel


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Bryan vs Vince at Mania and I'm in!!!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

They probably had to put him on the show just to quell the inevitable Bryan chants.

Additionally, there's a time and a place for worked shoot promos, which, post CM Punk, are a little over-used (especially by Paige), but if they let Bryan cut a worked shoot they could have a huge angle on their hands.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Hey guys, He's COMING BACK.

http://imgur.com/caLHkao


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Retirement speech.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Bryan to go off script like The Rock did! :mark:


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*










*Bryan fans the world over, all over Vince's face :bryanlol*


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

If Bryan cuts a shoot promo and walks out IN SEATTLE, my god. They could ride that all the way to Mania.

What a hot angle.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

But, we finally have the return of something that this company is severely lacking in. 

It is a unique thing.

The last of a dying breed.

A DRAW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

This is the only thing that could induce me to watch RAW :yes


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SnapOrTap said:


> Hey guys, He's COMING BACK.
> 
> http://imgur.com/caLHkao


So the look is legit! :mark:


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

But...what if the WWE uses him in the Brie vs Charlotte angle.

...

...

...

I wouldn't put it past this garbage company.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



THANOS said:


> So the look is legit! bama:


You were right on the $$$. 

Predict me the lotto numbers pls. iper1:cena3:thecause


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SnapOrTap said:


> You were right on the $$$.
> 
> Predict me the lotto numbers pls. iper1:cena3:thecause


WNW is right once again, got to love that 80% success rate . 

If he cuts a CM Punk type shoot promo I will be so happy. He deserves to have that type of attention to his return. If it leads to a Mania match where he wrestles Nak, then it will be even better.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

*Along with this report: http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/20...ently-blocked-daniel-bryan-from-giving-notice it'll certainly be interesting to see what happens to Bryan.

I can't help but wonder what all those people who were proclaiming "Bryan is too hurt to ever wrestle again, guys" will say if WWE brings him back as a performer tho. :hmm*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

I'll definitely be tuning into RAW tomorrow -- if there's anything that can muster an ounce of excitement out of me towards this product it's a DB return. I've grown to become skeptical and pessimistic about these things tho, given WWE's track record I have no faith that they'd use him correctly if he did in fact come back full time

Still, i'll be watching and :mark:ing the f^ck out when his music hits


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Bryan vs Bork.
Bryan vs AJ
Bryan vs Owens.
Bryan vs Nakamura

So many possibilities.

Please no Sheamus.
Please no Mixed Tag.
Please no feed to Roman.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



THANOS said:


> So the look is legit! :mark:


He looks so much better now. Legit as fuck IMO. If he does come back to wrestle, I would like that he uses jackets again for his entrance. Those were awesome!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SnapOrTap said:


> Bryan vs Bork.
> Bryan vs AJ
> Bryan vs Owens.
> Bryan vs Nakamura
> ...


Please no IC ladder match either!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

NakNak said:


> He looks so much better now. Legit as fuck IMO. If he does come back to wrestle, I would like that he uses jackets again for his entrance. Those were awesome!


This is the look I've always wanted for him. His heel WHC beard, and AJ Styles' Lone Wolf TNA hair. He looks great and he looks super fit.

I would love if he delivered a Punk-style shoot promo to stir up interest for this bland WM.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



THANOS said:


> WNW is right once again, got to love that 80% success rate .
> 
> If he cuts a CM Punk type shoot promo I will be so happy. He deserves to have that type of attention to his return. If it leads to a Mania match where he wrestles Nak, then it will be even better.


Honestly I don't see Bryan cutting a controversial promo on RAW -- the reality is that he must be concerned about his wife that still works there and he's too humble of a person to lash out like that. CM Punk is inherently an ^sshole with a giant chip on his shoulder so it came natural to him

The beauty about Bryan is that he lets his and their actions speak for themselves. WWE could try to f^ck him over or make him crack but he always wins in the end because he's at peace with himself no matter what they do and the fans are behind him 100%. Everytime that the WWE gives him the short end of the stick they only end up shooting themselves in the foot


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Bryan vs Nakamura - WM33


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*





:mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Honestly I don't see Bryan cutting a controversial promo on RAW -- the reality is that he must be concerned about his wife that still works there and he's too humble of a person to lash out like that. CM Punk is inherently an ^sshole with a giant chip on his shoulder so it came natural to him
> 
> The beauty about Bryan is that he lets his and their actions speak for themselves. WWE could try to f^ck him over or make him crack but he always wins in the end because he's at peace with himself no matter what they do and the fans are behind him 100%. Everytime that the WWE gives him the short end of the stick they only end up shooting themselves in the foot


This is quite true, but I was thinking more along the lines of a worked shoot, maybe even partially scripted. There's a lot of the audience that are unaware of the multiple doctors that have cleared him, etc. so it would be interesting if he discussed it. I truly think the interest for WM would be dialed up if that happened and the ratings would probably increase exponentially with it!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Doesn't Bryan live in Washington? He's likely just flying home from Phoenix which is where Brie's family lives. 

He has said several times he won't accept a non wrestling role and he sure as hell isn't wrestling for WWE ever again so I doubt we will see him on Raw unless he got desperate and changed his mind about a non wrestling role. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

The only thing that concerns me is the Edge look.

It could be a sign...

Dam.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

I think it would be Bryan being interrupted by Vince and the awful Stephanie saying him he can't wrestle because he's still injured and unable to do it.
But suddenly Ambreigns appears with a bunch of papers where five doctors cleared him to wrestle again, and just then the crowd goes nuts...







I wouldn't know why because Bryan has the charisma of a generic soap opera actor.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Save us Bryan


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



EraOfAwesome said:


> Doesn't Bryan live in Washington? He's likely just flying home from Phoenix which is where Brie's family lives.
> 
> He has said several times he won't accept a non wrestling role and he sure as hell isn't wrestling for WWE ever again so I doubt we will see him on Raw unless he got desperate and changed his mind about a non wrestling role.
> 
> ...


No, Bryan and Brie live on Arizona.

If he's going to Seattle, it's for RAW.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



Afrolatino said:


> I think it would be Bryan being interrupted by Vince and the awful Stephanie saying him he can't wrestle because he's still injured and unable to do it.
> But suddenly Ambreigns appears with a bunch of papers where five doctors cleared him to wrestle again, and just then the crowd goes nuts...
> 
> 
> ...


Yet still has the audience hooked, unlike anybody else on the active roster. :crying:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Sadly, it kinda shows you how much they think of Bryan when they haven't even promoted his appearance.

Remember when Hunter came back in 2002 and they had weeks of vignettes of him training and getting ready? Or them promoting the return of Steve Austin against Bischoff at No Way Out 2003? Or the WEEKS of promotion for Austin's return at Unforgiven 2000? Don't forget the promotion for Rock's return to save WWF from the Alliance in 2001. How about the months of building up the debut of Kane in 1997? That started in like...April and went to October. And its totally different if a big return happens on PPV because at least people back in the day had already PAID to see the show, so its a bonus and incentive to buy future shows.

But Bryan...he'll just show up unadvertised, people will cheer and virtually no rating will pop because to WWE, its like having Zack Ryder return, or getting a new barricade. Just not a big deal, so why tell people? 

I know I'm a pessimist, but deep down, I know that Bryan is being flown in for the hometown pop from the crowd, maybe do a segment or two where he says he'll be back eventually, perhaps something backstage and then he'll go back to Arizona. I'm not getting any hopes up for something of substance. I've been conditioned for disappointment. 

Loving the shorter hair and beard, though. Looks 100 times better and its the look I've wanted all along. None of this goofy looking weirdo troll that WWE wanted people to laugh at for being funny looking, he looks quite respectable and champion-like.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

The Return of the Dragon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Bryan comes back to endorse AJ Styles vs The Miz. What a waste of a segment that would be.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

WWE should not have him on to tease.

Either have Bryan as a weekly face on TV or fuck off.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Bryan:

Okay So I've been thinking okay and that my WWE career is at it --- Triple H interrupts 

Trips: 

hey B+ player (insert derogatory insult toward Indy wrestler) 

bryan listen uh okay you've been bullying everyone okay and that's wrong okay? And my friend Ramen Rains will take care of you at WM.

Trips and Lon beats Bryan here comes Reigns for the save everyone runs off then they embrace and that the end of the segment then down the line he'd be shown backstage with the Usos and Ambrose. That's about it.


Don't get your hopes up. Since I kinda spoiled it.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

If I was Bryan and they put a live mic in my hand I would definitely go off script and call for the fans to hijack every show until they brought me back. What's the worst that could happen, him getting released? In 90 days he'll be wrestling again wherever he wants.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> If I was Bryan and they put a live mic in my hand I would definitely go off script and call for the fans to hijack every show until they brought me back. What's the worst that could happen, him getting released? In 90 days he'll be wrestling again wherever he wants.


Or just say something that gets you fired.

"I support Hogan" or "How about that Sunny porno?" or "Can't wait to see CM Punk at UFC 199".


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> If I was Bryan and they put a live mic in my hand I would definitely go off script and call for the fans to hijack every show until they brought me back. What's the worst that could happen, him getting released? In 90 days he'll be wrestling again wherever he wants.


He would fuck over his wife too .. That would be the stupidest thing to do


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

He'll probably just be there to do an angle with the authority where Roman saves him or something.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



wwetna1 said:


> He would fuck over his wife too .. That would be the stupidest thing to do


So she couldn't job for Charlotte? Who cares?

She can follow him to wherever and be his manager, or go have a baby like she wants.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



wwetna1 said:


> He would fuck over his wife too .. That would be the stupidest thing to do


And what amazing role/position does Brie even have to be fucked out of exactly?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



THE SHIV said:


> Bryan comes back to endorse AJ Styles vs The Miz. What a waste of a segment that would be.


Could be worse...he could come back and endorse Roman vs Hunter instead...after already jobbing to Reigns at Fastlane last year to put him over (spoiler-didn't work).


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

TBH, I only care if he comes back to announce his return in the ring. No real interest in a non-active role. Since it's obvious he will never face Lesnar, Owens would be my top pick for a return opponent.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Not a big Bryan fan but it'll be cool to see him back in some capacity. Hopefully for his avid fans, it's not to announce a retirement. With it bring in his hometown, it could go either way. Regardless, I'll be watching and am very interested in seeing what direction he's headed.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

You guys getting your hopes up. Its a retirement speech. The most zing hed get is to say something like ive had ny last match in wwe, but not my last match of my career.

Or as the one person said, get attacked by the authority so roman can save him

Maybe steph will slap the shit out of him


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



THANOS said:


> This is quite true, but I was thinking more along the lines of a worked shoot, maybe even partially scripted. There's a lot of the audience that are unaware of the multiple doctors that have cleared him, etc. so it would be interesting if he discussed it. I truly think the interest for WM would be dialed up if that happened and the ratings would probably increase exponentially with it!


It would definitely be interesting, but i'm sure that the LAST thing on WWE's mind is to incite more crowd hijackings while they're desperately trying to get people interested in their RTWM plans -- at this point Vince would probably rather attend a Phil Mushnick lifetime achievement award ceremony than to waste another year trying to get a certain guy over

:draper2


----------



## Socionc (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Could be a retirement speech. Man, he has made ton of those already, hasn't he? Doesn't even feel all that new. Quite sad.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

God.. is it really time for Raw again already tomorrow..
Really? Already?
:regal:renee2
:imout


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



SnapOrTap said:


> But, we finally have the return of something that this company is severely lacking in.
> 
> It is a unique thing.
> 
> ...







Replace Dre with Rollins.


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Honestly I don't see Bryan cutting a controversial promo on RAW -- the reality is that he must be concerned about his wife that still works there and he's too humble of a person to lash out like that. CM Punk is inherently an ^sshole with a giant chip on his shoulder so it came natural to him
> 
> The beauty about Bryan is that he lets his and their actions speak for themselves. WWE could try to f^ck him over or make him crack but he always wins in the end because he's at peace with himself no matter what they do and the fans are behind him 100%. Everytime that the WWE gives him the short end of the stick they only end up shooting themselves in the foot



CAN'T SHOVEL THE DANIEL


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



SnapOrTap said:


> Bryan vs Bork.
> Bryan vs AJ
> Bryan vs Owens.
> Bryan vs Nakamura
> ...


BUT DAMMIT! WE NEED BRYAN/SHEAMUS 2 at MANIA! :vince3


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

WWE has posted quite a few Daniel Bryan videos today on their Facebook page. Coincidence?


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

The GOAT about to show Roman what a great pop really is.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Bryan vs Ziggler incoming!

:vince3


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Daniel: ok I am here boss so what do we have planned for Wrestlemania?

Vince: Wrestlemania?? no you are here tonight to make Roman look strong damnit. Go out to that ring and tell those fans how great Roman is and say it with CONVICTION.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Well, Triple H has been abusing his power for a while now...perhaps the Board of Directors has hired a Commissioner to keep things in order on the road to WrestleMania?

:bryan2


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Have him come back and get attacked by Miz setting up Miz v Bryan at Fast Lane, then have Jericho turn Heel on AJ in their match on Smackdown cheating to win setting up a rubber match at Fast Lane. AJ and Bryan win their matches then the following Raw Daniel Bryan cuts a promo bringing up AJ Styles putting him over challenging him to a match at WM. Meanwhile Heel Jericho can start a feud with Ambrose setting up Jericho v Ambrose for the IC title at WM, which Jericho wins (which will cause more dissension between Ambrose and Reigns when Reigns wins back the WWE title the same night). It all makes perfect sense which is why WWE won't do anything I've just said.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

If you're disappointed tomorrow expecting he's going to wrestle or possibly set up a Wrestlemania program and it's neither of the two then you have only yourself to blame.

I'll be happy to see him, but the chances of him competing any time in the near future are extremely slim at the moment. I'm not hyping myself up for something that's most likely not going to happen.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

It's interesting hearing about this right after he was in that superbowl commercial


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

If he cut his beard, and is showing up....chances are he is pulling "an Edge" and plans to retire from WWE.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Cant wait. I REALLY hope its not a retirement/goodbye speech. Matches with Lesnar, AJ Styles, Nakamura, Joe, Aries and KO must happen if he really is fit to wrestle.

What would be even worse than a retirement is a non-wrestling role just to boost ratings for the WM season. If that is the case then I hope he atleast confirms his retirement from the in-ring action and then continue with his non wrestling role to make things clear. I doubt DB would agree to it but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Meh, I'll still be skipping his segment.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

It sounds like he is coming out to make his retirement official.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

If he retires from in-ring action, I hope he becomes a GM after The Authority ends. Having a babyface power figure would be a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

i hope its to say he is back


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Guess we'll see, but I honestly can't see it being a retirement speech tbh. I just wish he/they would give some clarification on something, anything tbh.

I remember a few months ago when he was scheduled to be on Raw and everyone thought he was going to announce it then, around the time his book was coming out. Turned out false, so.

If he's even on tonight of course.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Save us Bryan, please. I really hope he's coming back to wrestle, it will improve most people's enjoyment of the show and therefore will likely help the WWE out as a whole, it's whether they're smart enough to do it right...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

He'll side with Brie and feud with Charlotte & Ric


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Imagine if it's only to plug the network and go away again.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

I Hope is not for a total divas segment.


----------



## Zeidiz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Okay so lets say Bryan is cleared to wrestle for WM. I for one would actually like to see him in a program with KO. KO doesn't seem to have anything worth while going for him right now, and even though I'm sure he'll lose the feud to Bryan its at least better than losing to Ziggler.

If he is being bought back just to be in Brie's corner, then they might as well keep him off screen for all I care.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

He's gonna turn heel by attacking Brie, calling out Charlotte and winning the Diva's Title in the same night to begin his monster heel run.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Looks like I might have to watch RAW tonight. :mark:


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

I'm so hyped. Please be coming back. :grin2:


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

PLEASE! :mark:


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*






*Incoming.*


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Probably just a meaningless appearance, he has done several over the last year. I doubt he'll be announcing to come back in a wrestling role... Although I have fingers crossed. Even though I have never been a Bryan fan its one of those cases of "you don't know what you got till its gone"


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

It doesn't matter why he is coming back (It does I know but not in the context of this post). Him appearing puts him right back in the WWE's audiences mind.

Simply put Daniel Bryan appears and Roman Reigns is fucked. I cannot see how WWE doesn't see it.


----------



## RandySavagesShades (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

I think the fact he's cut his hair short again and lopped his beard off means something. Thats a brand decision or a life decision. If it's a life one that says to me he's retiring and no longer needs to protect his brand for the WWE. If it's a brand decision then maybe he's coming back heel?


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

I have no source for any of what I am about to say, but I think Daniel Bryan and the WWE have been setting up one of the best returns of all time. Daniel Bryan will be back in my opinion. This is an old school test for his popularity and I say this because as long as he has been out his popularity has still been there. There is no denying that he is the most over superstar on their roster even in during his absence.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:
> 
> 
> > If I was Bryan and they put a live mic in my hand I would definitely go off script and call for the fans to hijack every show until they brought me back. What's the worst that could happen, him getting released? In 90 days he'll be wrestling again wherever he wants.
> ...


:maury 

I wouldn't get my hopes up for this. WWE is probably worried that they'll hijack the shows for him again.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

I want to remain optimistic about him coming back, but I don't know. My brain keeps telling me that its just a pointless return to hype WrestleMania. But my heart is telling me he's coming back. Hopefully its not to announce his retirement.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Restomaniac said:


> It doesn't matter why he is coming back (It does I know but not in the context of this post). Him appearing puts him right back in the WWE's audiences mind.
> 
> Simply put Daniel Bryan appears and Roman Reigns is fucked. I cannot see how WWE doesn't see it.


I cant believe wwe will introduce a fly in the ointment like bryan returning.

Its retirement or trying to get roman over using bryan.

Hes never wrestling for wwe again.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Just seen a pic on twitter of bryan at seattle airport :0 its happening hes finally back!! (I hope lol) 

Bryan vs styles pleaseeeeeeeee


Just hope its not too announce retirement 

More hazey clues are that wwe fb has posted 3 bryan related things today. Including a new bryan tshirt in india


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



amhlilhaus said:


> I cant believe wwe will introduce a fly in the ointment like bryan returning.
> 
> Its retirement or trying to get roman over using bryan.
> 
> Hes never wrestling for wwe again.


I think you are missing my point.

He doesn't need to wrestle the second the appears on RAW WWE are right back in 'hijack' territory again.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



Restomaniac said:


> It doesn't matter why he is coming back (It does I know but not in the context of this post). Him appearing puts him right back in the WWE's audiences mind.
> 
> Simply put Daniel Bryan appears and Roman Reigns is fucked. I cannot see how WWE doesn't see it.


If he was feuding with HHH solo then I'd think the possibility of Daniel Bryan chants over his matches or segments could be a possibility but he's in this Ambrose/Lesnar program for now and he'll be stuck to Ambrose like glue so I don't see any negative responses until this feud is over and the predictability really starts to set in.


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



TKOW said:


> Well, Triple H has been abusing his power for a while now...perhaps the Board of Directors has hired a Commissioner to keep things in order on the road to WrestleMania


And my first decision as Commissioner is that I am OFFICIALLY CLEARED.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

I'll obviously be watching but I won't get my hopes up. Who knows what will happen.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



Marrakesh said:


> If he was feuding with HHH solo then I'd think the possibility of Daniel Bryan chants over his matches or segments could be a possibility but he's in this Ambrose/Lesnar program for now and he'll be stuck to Ambrose like glue so I don't see any negative responses until this feud is over and the predictability really starts to set in.


The problem is that the WWE have made it so damn obvious what is going to happen at FL and WM that hardly anyone thinks otherwise.

Logically what is he going to do tonight?
Try and put Reigns over? Well thats not going to end well.
Announce that he can't get WWE clearance to wrestle so he is retiring? Same answer. 
Be inserted in a feud with Brie Vs Charlotte? He will be the focus for the fans.

In all 3 of those situations he is right back in the fans thoughts. It WILL damage Roman Reigns' push IMHO.


----------



## si1927 (Mar 13, 2010)

It will be hilarious when Vinny Mac tries turning Bryan heel by attacking Roman. 

I'm as bored with Reigns moronic face push as most people but I can't think of a worse time to bring Bryan in if they are still trying to get Reigns over as a face, it's going to be hard enough when he's facing two more popular guys at Fast Lane and now they want to bring Bryan in and remind the fans that Vinny Mac won't allow to wrestle despite being cleared. It's not gonna end well for Roman - UNLESS they use Bryan to turn Reigns heel. Bryan comes out huge pop etc and Reigns interupts him before he can announce anything and spears him then puts his neck in a chair and is about to stamp on it before Ambrose stops him. That would be refreshing and add and interesting dynamic going forward as I belive Reigns has the potential yo be the biggest heel in years.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Restomaniac said:


> The problem is that the WWE have made it so damn obvious what is going to happen at FL and WM that hardly anyone thinks otherwise.
> 
> Logically what is he going to do tonight?
> Try and put Reigns over? Well thats not going to end well.
> ...


Honestly, who gives a shit about how his return affects Roman Reigns. If Reigns can't stand on his own two feet without being booed out of the building, then that's on him. You never saw CM Punk, Ambrose, Owens, etc get hijacked in favor of Bryan, so if it happens then so be it.

Just let Bryan announce his return, and begin hyping up Shinsuke Nakamura to the WWE audience, so we can get Bryan/Nak at Mania.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

If he does announce his retirement at least he goes out somewhat on top

After bad booking and idiots at the top making silly decisions (looking at you Batista) he wins at WM30 and creates a feelgood moment that we haven't seen or felt in years. Then goes off on long-term injury a month later.
Wins IC belt at 31 and goes on long-term injury list again.

Not the worst way to end it all


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

I feel like if he were going to retire it would be understood by now and that kind of information is easily leaked. You can't keep that a secret. People need to wake up and realize that this may be that time. Roman Reigns was never "The Man". It was and has been Daniel Bryan. Tonight, if he returns I believe he returns to announce that he wants a shot a HHH's WWE title tonight live on Raw. HHH vs Daniel Bryan. I would bet ratings go through the roof. Bryan wins title and now heads to WM 32. HHH then looks to insert himself in a rematch, but that's where The Rock comes in. He takes on HHH at Mania 32 for the #1 contender's shot for the WWE title. Winner faces Bryan at the following PPV. HHH defeats The Rock after Samoa Joe interferes and costs The Rock his match vs HHH in Dallas at WM 32. Sets up Rock vs Samoa Joe for Summer Slam later down the line. Joe aligns with HHH.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*










WWE retirement speech and on his way to the Temple. One can dream.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



Drago said:


> WWE retirement speech and on his way to the Temple. One can dream.


Imagine how bad the show would be following his announcement of retirement. I am guessing they'll save it for the end of the show if that is the case. However, if he comes out in the first hour because I would imagine "Yes" chants will be loud and clear. Why would you want to kill the momentum of all that with a retirement speech that isn't "kayfabe"? Now if we're talking kayfabe then I think the WWE is really playing their cards well. They could play this story out all the way to WM 32. Setting his return in the ring officially at WM 32 would be special. The question is against who and why? I say if Bryan returns to, but doesn't work the retirement speech then he challenges HHH to the WWE title live tonight on Raw.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

I would be sweet if he does a bland "let's have some fun tonight" speech...

Then (worked) goes "off script" yelling "I'm healthy and they won't let me wrestle, blah blah...!" Mic cut off security escorts him out.



He comes back in through the crowd to close the show and attacks HHH or Vince.....


Next week he's not "booked". and starts showing up every week to "demand answers" or something.

They could legitimately relive the whole
hijacking thing again and it would probably work.

Maybe at that point Vince and Reigns get together.


Bottom line is they do need some buzz and some stars and they could use what they already know gets the crowd fired up.


OR

He comes to the ring and says he's done because his noggin is mush.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Daniel Bryan returns.

Starts speaking about respect, and how he respects Reigns as a great champion performer. How Ambrose and Lesnar are also great, and how all the fans should be excited for the main event of FastLane. Any of those 3 competitors would be great to represent WWE on the grandest stage of them all, Wrestlemania, in the main event spot

Fans start booing.... (because they wanted more than a Daniel Bryan sucking up to WWE and Reigns promo...)

than Daniel Bryan gets angry and continues.

....but HHH should also defend his title at FastLane to earn his own rightful spot in the main event at wrestlemania. And I am now invoking my WWEWHC Rematch Clause for FASTLANE, to meet HHH in the main event of Fast Lane for the WWEWHC Championship!! Because I too want to go on to main event WM again!

That's how you sell wrestlemania.


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



KO Bossy said:


> Sadly, it kinda shows you how much they think of Bryan when they haven't even promoted his appearance.
> 
> Remember when Hunter came back in 2002 and they had weeks of vignettes of him training and getting ready? Or them promoting the return of Steve Austin against Bischoff at No Way Out 2003? Or the WEEKS of promotion for Austin's return at Unforgiven 2000? Don't forget the promotion for Rock's return to save WWF from the Alliance in 2001. How about the months of building up the debut of Kane in 1997? That started in like...April and went to October. And its totally different if a big return happens on PPV because at least people back in the day had already PAID to see the show, so its a bonus and incentive to buy future shows.
> 
> ...


You make a lot of good points, but in this instance I think that if he were having an actual return and it's not been advertised then it's meant to be a surprise that's in service of that Miz/AJ angle which has referenced DB twice now in the last week. What's dubious to me is, if that's the direction they're going, AJ is being sold as a face, and if DB v Miz were the intention then why involve your hot new signee AJ at all? Short hair Bryan could be a signal of face AJ v heel Bryan. I'd love to see that match, but that's straight fuckery if they turn their most over face heel to clear the lane for barely-over Roman.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Meh still not watching. Good for the Bryan fans though.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Kinda trying not to get excited, Plans can always change with WWE and I'm kind of anxiously expecting a retirement speech, if his health is at risk though it's for the best, however if he's just leaving WWE hoping the American Dragon goes and fucks everyone up at LU and NJPW.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Its gonna be the retirement speech  theres no other reason why he would be on Raw


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



THANOS said:


> Honestly, who gives a shit about how his return affects Roman Reigns. If Reigns can't stand on his own two feet without being booed out of the building, then that's on him. You never saw CM Punk, Ambrose, Owens, etc get hijacked in favor of Bryan, so if it happens then so be it.
> 
> Just let Bryan announce his return, and begin hyping up Shinsuke Nakamura to the WWE audience, so we can get Bryan/Nak at Mania.


I don't actually give a shit myself. I'm just saying that WWE must be out of their fucking minds if they do it.
In fact I actually hope they do because it could be the catalyst to something so much better.


----------



## Skronk (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

It would be amazing to have Bryan back. As long as they keep him out of the hands of Ryback and Brock or it'll be neck brace city.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

I seriously doubt Bryan would give a retirement speech if he isn't actually retiring and just leaving. They wouldn't let him out of his contract anyway, remember how long they kept Rey Mysterio off television before they actually gave him his release. 

I'm not getting my hopes up just for them to be dashed (again). I won't believe they've cleared him until he's in the ring in an actual match.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



THANOS said:


> Honestly, who gives a shit about how his return affects Roman Reigns. If Reigns can't stand on his own two feet without being booed out of the building, then that's on him. You never saw CM Punk, Ambrose, Owens, etc get hijacked in favor of Bryan, so if it happens then so be it.
> 
> Just let Bryan announce his return, and begin hyping up Shinsuke Nakamura to the WWE audience, so we can get Bryan/Nak at Mania.


Vince does obviously.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Vince lost his tiny mind years ago.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

So Vince finally got desperate enough :reneelel


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

He's going to be a guest on MizTV... _again_. Calling it right now.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



Kyle_C_Haight said:


> He's going to be a guest on MizTV... _again_. Calling it right now.


"I MADE you...."


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Ok, for one he's not going to do a "work shoot" on WWE. I don't see why they want to turn Bryan's injury problems into an angle. He may probably make some sort of announcement, but they aren't going to try make an angle of it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Here is a preview of Bryan's appearance on Raw tonight:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

I might actually have to watch Raw live for once :bryan


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



Drago said:


> WWE retirement speech and on his way to the Temple. One can dream.


Honestly I see Bryan as more of a NJPW guy than a LU guy because of his in-ring style -- although he did express interest in exploring lucha-libre (he specifically mentioned CMLL which seems like it'd be better suited for him seing that it's more technical-based than the car crash approach of LU)


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles angle?

Eh. Not as exciting as Nakamura vs. Bryan but hell, I'll take it.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

I have stopped watching raw and smackdown for the last 4 months but if Bryan is coming back i will watch every week again. I really hope we do get the goat back!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



CJ said:


> I might actually have to watch Raw live for once :bryan


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

This Bryan stuff is so distressing. He's probably one of my favorite wrestlers in about 10 years. It's best not to be hopeful for anything because if you aren't you'll end up being disappointed when he comes in and says he's going to be 'host of Wrestlemania' or worse if he announces his retirement from the WWE.

Still, if true, will be good to see him on television again.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

I really don't want to get my hopes up on this. A generic 'How you doing Seattle?' promo would be outrageous.

This has to be about his in ring return, or his WWE departure. Anything else is a waste of time and a let down :cry


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

You all know it's just gonna be a "Hi, Seattle! I'm here! In my hometown....Seattle!!!..Umm.......Go Brie!.....Cya!"

There's absolutely no reason to be hopeful for a return, as WWE has given no indication that they will ever allow him to perform in a WWE ring again.

Best case scenario, imo, is that the situation is at least addressed directly. Hoping for some sort of resolution will probably only lead to disappointment.

Obviously, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



A-C-P said:


>


@ #A-C-P if ANYONE is going to watch RAW live than they better become a triple threat as shown below in (_Drinking, Snorting & Smoking_)









EDIT SHIT Bryan's going to becoming back & maybe retire. Well better bring this stuff in by the truck load......


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

I hope he's coming back so the conspiracy theories can stop. Plus he could have some great midcard matches at the moment.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



DENSPARK said:


> I really don't want to get my hopes up on this.


Me either. Hope he's coming back, & it's not a retirement speech.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



SnapOrTap said:


> Lmao.
> 
> Vince got desperate enough.
> 
> ...


If WWE reads this they'll reverse whatever it is we've won out of spite.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

My dream booking would be Vince in the ring cutting a promo and saying Steph and Haitch are running late. Shane comes back and say he's been looking at the numbers (finances). There seems to be a lot of money being transferred to an account. After further digging that account belongs to a "kayfabe doctor." The same doc that won't clear Bryan, Vince sells this with his amazing facials. Bryan's music hits and he beats the crap out of Vince. Start the story of Bryan getting cleared. Vince vs Shane (because the McMahons love to feud and make it about themselves) with Roman heel turning and aligning with Vince and Bryan aligned with Shane.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



CJ said:


> Me either. Hope he's coming back, & it's not a retirement speech.


I hated that when he came back a few weeks before the 2015 Royal Rumble and there was hints that it may be a retirement speech, but I think at this stage I wouldn't even be too devasted if tonight was for his WWE departure. I just want the poor guy put out of his misery :mj2


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

I miss him so much, there's just something about his fast paced matches that nobody can compete with. Will be shit if he's only there to cut a promo which is obviously what will happen. Either way though it will be nice to see him back.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Will be interesting to see what happens. Still I doubt very much he wrestles in a WWE ring again.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Here is a preview of Bryan's appearance on Raw tonight:


:lmao :clap


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

I think he is retiring. The long beard became synonymous with him, it's a part of his character. Same with the hair, I personally like the look better, but it doesn't really make sense from a marketing perspective.

People about to be crying after RAW tonight. If he does retire in Seattle, that could be up their with the saddest Wrestling moments of all time.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> I think he is retiring. The long beard became synonymous with him, it's a part of his character. Same with the hair, I personally like the look better, but it doesn't really make sense from a marketing perspective.
> 
> People about to be crying after RAW tonight. If he does retire in Seattle, that could be up their with the saddest Wrestling moments of all time.


I don't know about that -- people change their looks to reinvent themselves all the time. Kane's mask MADE the character but he eventually took it off. Rock's sideburns were a huge part of his look and he eventually shaved them off. I understand that Bryan's beard was on a shirt but it's not the core thing that defines him. He still has a beard, it's just shorter now

As for him retiring -- it's entirely possible, but he looked very optimistic with his last tweet about people telling him "no" and him defying them. He hasn't really shown any signs of a guy ready to retire tbh


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I don't know -- people change their looks to reinvent themselves all the time. Kane's mask MADE the character but he eventually took it off. Rock's sideburns were a huge part of his look and he eventually shaved them off. I understand that Bryan's beard was on a shirt but it's not the core thing that defines him. He still has a beard, it's just shorter now
> 
> As for him retiring -- it's entirely possible, but he looked very optimistic with his last tweet about people telling him "no" and him defying them. He hasn't really shown any signs of a guy ready to retire tbh


Yeah, you've got a point there. I guess I'm just preparing myself for the worst lmao.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

I can sense "Thank you Daniel"....


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

So glad he is coming back, hope it isn't a retirement speech though. 

I do wish this was tagged as spoiler though, would have marked out so much harder if he came back and I hadn't have seen this :mark:


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Along with this report: http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/20...ently-blocked-daniel-bryan-from-giving-notice it'll certainly be interesting to see what happens to Bryan.
> 
> I can't help but wonder what all those people who were proclaiming "Bryan is too hurt to ever wrestle again, guys" will say if WWE brings him back as a performer tho. :hmm*


Stand there and take their L like grown men/women. :ambrose2

At least that's what I plan to do. Let's see what happens first though.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

I don't think he's coming back as an active wrestler- but if he is, I'm calling Undertaker. Maybe for a retirement match? I know taker wanted to wrestle him a couple years ago, and he doesn't really have anything going on for WM. The Braun Strowman idea is stupid, I'd be shocked if Taker didn't veto that shit.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696757295879819264


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Daniel Bryan Retires*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696757295879819264


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Daniel Bryan retiring tonight*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696757295879819264


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696757295879819264


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



december_blue said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696757295879819264


Whoops. well there we have it


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*

Goodnight, sweet bearded prince :mj2


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*

No


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

Lame.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*

He asked for his release cause they don't want him to wrestle. But he can't have his release cause he is injured and it's a contract stipulation that prevents him to get out of his contract. They did the same shit with Ray Mysterio where he couldn't wrestle anywhere for a long time. 

Bryan should fight this in court.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

I would love to see Bryan return to the ring, but i'm not getting my hopes up. If it's a retirement speech, i'll be gutted.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Daniel Bye-an


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Ah well, that's that then. Better for him to just retire rather than to be permantely on the sidelines.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I knew logically it was likely we would never see Bryan wrestle in a WWE ring again but reading this just broke my heart.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

NOOOO :'(

Fuck, this really sucks.

Well, i hope Bryan will find success elsewhere instead, he'll be a huge loss to the WWE though.

Thanks for the memories D-Bry.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Welp, guess that's it, then. 'Twas fun while it lasted.


----------



## Kahuld (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Damn... Thought this was bs when I first saw it... Rushed to twitter and bam...


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

F

U

C

K


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Always sucks to see someone talented have to retire early.

And the hits keep on coming for WWE. They are legitimately screwed.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

sitting here at work like


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Was never a huge fan of his but I never like seeing someone forced to retire. That's too bad.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

If this truly is the end, then I can only say thank you Daniel Bryan Danielson. Forever the best in the world.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

The dragon has been put to rest. I'm legitimately crushed.....


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Some of you owe Vince an apology


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

:vincecry:Vince2:fuck What a sad day in wrestling if this is true.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

So sad, someone who loves wrestling so much forced to retire. I hope he finds happiness doing something else. It's been a crazy ride and he accomplished everything. He even Main Evented Mania. Still sad, though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

WWE gets more and more fucked every day. The worst Road to WM *EVER*.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

WWE's last chance at a brighter future is gone.

R.I.P. WWE


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

His career is legendary in my eyes, and if he has to end it now then at least he did it with his head held high and he has something to be damn proud of. Thank you Bryan for all the memories, your impact will be remembered and your presence will be missed


I'm at a complete loss for words, this is so hard to process -- but life can be that way


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

The King is dead, long live the King :mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Punt said:


> Some of you owe Vince an apology


He is retiring because of Vince. 

Vince won't let him out of his contract.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> WWE's last chance at a brighter future is gone.
> 
> R.I.P. WWE


Vince is holding him back.


----------



## Kahuld (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Great news! Maybe we can get Daniel Bryan to replace either Micheal Cole or "the other black guy" on commentary xD


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



ShowStopper said:


> WWE gets more and more fucked every day. The worst Road to WM *EVER*.


And it was horrible last year WITH Cena, Sting, Orton, Rollins, and Bryan as a part of the event. We don't even get them this year.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

THANK YOU BRYAN *CLAP CLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP* THANK YOU BRYAN!


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Good. Yall can shut the fuck up now.


----------



## jayenomics (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Worst thing to happen to the WWE in a while.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

WHAT THE HELL


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*










These Jordan smilies are so necessary right now :mj2


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Totally sucks. I'm so glad I was able to watch him perform in the WWE. One of my favorite WWE moments (I've been a fan since 93) was when I went to WM28 in Miami. The crowd was SO HOT for Bryan. It was sooooo much fun. Like people waiting outside to get in the gates, everyone was cheering for Bryan. It was a fun atmosphere.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

He still has gas left in the tank.
Y'all are just puppets!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Well, I look forward to seeing what he does in the future.


----------



## Darewolf (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

That really does suck even though it isn't a surprise.

Saying that, if I was to retire I couldn't think of a better way to spend my days than with Brie <3


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I wonder what the "esteemed doctors that cleared him" are thinking right now.
@THANOS. any insite since he's cleared to wrestle and totally healthy?

Last I heard his brain is actually HEALTHIER than a normal brain but Reigns push was keeping him on the shelf


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Spidey said:


> And it was horrible last year WITH Cena, Sting, Orton, Rollins, and Bryan as a part of the event. We don't even get them this year.


I know, right? Scary. We all know and have seen WWE suck with actual good talent. Imagine them without that talent? Well, guess we don't have to imagine it; we've been seeing it and it's been even worse than 2015.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Absolutely gutted for him. We will miss you Daniel


----------



## Zyon Stylez (Jan 28, 2016)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Maybe it's a swerve?


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Damn. I thought for sure he was gonna announce his return tonight. This blows


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I'm gonna try and be positive.. I reckon he will be out for a few years like HBK was then eventually come back


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I honestly think I will cry when he announces it live on RAW.


----------



## General Duessel (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Fuck. Don't think it's a work either, since they already did such a swerve before. I guess that's it. 

Still, he was one of the most over wrestlers in a decade, had a fantastic run, and even main-evented Wrestlemania, beating Orton, Batista and Triple H in one night. A pioneer of the indy scene and probably the best wrestler in the world for so many years - so yeah, he's a wrestling legend in truest sense of the word, and deserves a spot in any Pro-wrestling Hall of Fame.

You did good, D-Bry. You did good.

:mj2


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



ShowStopper said:


> WWE gets more and more fucked every day. The worst Road to WM *EVER*.


Lmao! We've been saying that same sentence for the last four years every time around this time of the year. They just somehow manage to make the road worse every year.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



PepeSilvia said:


> Totally sucks. I'm so glad I was able to watch him perform in the WWE. One of my favorite WWE moments (I've been a fan since 93) was when I went to WM28 in Miami. The crowd was SO HOT for Bryan. It was sooooo much fun. Like people waiting outside to get in the gates, everyone was cheering for Bryan. It was a fun atmosphere.


Same here, I'm glad I was able to see him live as well. Saw him wrestle at the Raw here in Chicago where the Shield took on the Raw Roster. That was a pretty epic night. Crowds might never get that loud for someone again :mj2


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Vince owes him one last match. It has to be Bryan vs Styles for Mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



wAnxTa said:


> Lmao! We've been saying that same sentence for the last four years every time around this time of the year. They just somehow manage to make the road worse every year.


:lol Very true, my friend. This year, though, does have a legitimate claim to that title, though.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

He's obviously working you geeks.






He better. :mj2


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I'll be watching RAW tomorrow and i'm pretty sure i'll be shedding a few tears watching his segment. God damn it...


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Announcing it on Twitter? I mean, it's one way to stop boos, instead of him coming out to a huge pop then crushing the crowd. Doesn't seem right though, holding out for the possibility of an angle.

If it is legit, it's social media overkill. Some news deserves more fanfare than a tweet.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



StraightYesSociety said:


> I honestly think I will cry when he announces it live on RAW.


Same. I'm not ashamed to say it, i'm in tears right now

:frown2:


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

That has to be the worst wrestling news for me since Eddie's death. Well.. Atleast now we can all move on.

Its better to retire and live a healthy life.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Its the only way OUT of his contract. If you've been cleared by three independent doctors, I'm not buying it. Sort of like AJ Lee.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

In the interest of trying to stay optimistic, albeit very much wishful thinking....

Bryan: "With circumstances out of my control, I must retire."

....GONG....


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

ive got a feeling this is a work. seems weird he would announce his retirement on Twitter. WWE also has posted anything.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Well fuck... 

I was and am still an advocate for him retiring while he's still walking. But I still found my stomach dropping at the news 

All the best of luck to the man who renewed my love for wrestling and took me on one of the best journeys and wrestling experiences on his rise to the top.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Well what a bummer this news is. 

I'm sure he's as sad as anyone about this, as we all know how much love and passion he has for wrestling, but at the end of the day his health comes first and foremost. I hope this is his decision and isn't some contractual bulls hit that is being forced upon him.

I wish him all the best.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Daniel Bryan is working the fans, he's coming back.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

This saddens me.

One of the greatest wrestlers to ever grace the ring. A man who was universally loved by all demographics. Could literally wrestle a broomstick and the match would still be the best on the night. I wasn't going to be tuning in tonight but I will be just so I can see Daniel Bryan, that's what sort of pull that guy has, especially on myself. The wrestling fan in me still thinks it may be a work and that someone is going to interrupt him and it will start something off, the same way the whole Henry retirement thing did previously but I'm not going to count on it.

One last time for you Daniel.. YES, YES, YES!


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I *seriously* want to believe this is part of a Mania angle. I mean, come on, he's retiring?!?!? He had docs that cleared him!

But if it's not, Bryan had a hell of a career and got to reach the mountain top. A long list of memorable matches, and a guy who the fans got over organically, without much help from the "WWE machine".

If you can say that you once had an entire WrestleMania centered around you, that's a damn fine accomplishment.

Cheers to Bryan Danielson..................................and here's to the _tiniest_ morsel of hope that this IS a big swerve for Mania.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Bryan not over but this thread went to 20+ pages within ten minutes. :lmao


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Wow, he doesn't even get a final match at Wrestlemania. This fucking SUCKS!

- Vic


----------



## HundPRM (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Since when does WWE announce something like that before Raw? Thats what I'm holding on to hoping its a work.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

If he's been cleared by non-WWE doctors then fuck WWE. Retire from WWE and wrestle somewhere else. Don't let WWE stop you from doing what you love most. (Assuming this is legit)


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I feel like someone has died. Its horrible. 


LET HIM WRESTLE!


----------



## HundPRM (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Perfect scenario for a storyline, Daniel comes out to announce retirement, KO interrupts. I'd spazz out.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Somebody has ready updated his Wikipedia profile as a 'retired professional wrestler'. Sucks to see it in writing like that. Thanks for the memories Dbry.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696762939164889088


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

um who cares? We all already forgot about you and assumed you were retired. There is no point to this segment other than to kill 15 minutes for tonights raw.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

*Better be a work or get out of contract and go to ROH!*


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I pray that this is a work, but sadly I think it is 100% legit


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Wish we'd get this


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I pray this is kayfabe :cry :mj2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I hope this is false. But if he ends up really retiring, it was a nice run.


----------



## Diamond Dogs (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

This is devastating, fuck.

I won't be able to watch Raw tonight but damn, if I wish I could right now.

He was one of the most truly extraordinary wrestlers and people to ever step in the squared circle, so glad I had the opportunity to see him win the gold at WrestleMania XXX. He will have that moment with him forever.

Thank you Daniel  :applause


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Taker dosnt have a fued right now r-r-right-t :mj2?


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Awesome to have closure, especially since this is the best solution forward for him and his family. 

Fly goat, fly away to heaven, the true GOAT of the WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Raw is entirely about Bryan tonight and none of the geeks WWE is trying to push down our throats that we give no fucks about. Sorry WWE.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Xenoblade said:


> um who cares? We all already forgot about you and assumed you were retired. There is no point to this segment other than to kill 15 minutes for tonights raw.


That's why his tweet already has 11K retweets and this thread has over 30 comments in less than 15 minutes of the announcement with 400 people viewing the thread


ut of here with that sh^t


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Daniel Bryan (with Kane) made me love wrestling again. I saw him re win the title live at NOC '13 at my first ever live event. My favorite match of all-time is Bryan/Sheamus at ER '12. This is a sad, sad day.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



HundPRM said:


> Perfect scenario for a storyline, Daniel comes out to announce retirement, KO interrupts. I'd spazz out.


I'd rather have Bryan vs. Undertaker. I mean seriously the rumored Taker match is him vs. Stroman 

no fucking thanks :gtfo


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Well shit, what terrible news to start my week off with. Regardless, Bryan had an awesome career, and can claim that he was one of the most popular and over wrestlers in the company. He had plenty of awesome feuds and matches, arguably one of the best Wrestlemania moments, and can claim that at one point in time, albeit short, he was on the top holding the biggest championship in wrestling. 

However, I really hope that this is a retirement from WWE and that he'll maybe go on a part-time wrestling status in places like NJPW and such. He did get cleared by multiple doctors, which isn't something to scoff at.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Xenoblade said:


> um who cares? We all already forgot about you and assumed you were retired. There is no point to this segment other than to kill 15 minutes for tonights raw.


MOAR SIX MAN TAG TEAM MATCHES!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

You can win a battle or two but you'll never beat the machine, it's even harder with the many morons supporting the shit they feed them.

Hope I'll see you wrestle again Daniel, good on your journey, truly, one of the greatest of all times.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

It's a work.

Daniel Bryan will claim tonight that pretending he would retire was the only way HHH/Vince would allow him to get a live mic on Raw. The truth is he's healthy, cleared to return, but WWE is keeping him away because they want Roman Reigns as the corporate champ.

This leads to Bryan vs HHH at Fast Lane. Bryan wins.

A face Roman Reigns who denies everything Bryan claimed all the way to Fast Lane, vs Ambrose vs Lesnar at FastLane....Roman Reigns wins, turning heel.

Reigns vs Daniel Bryan to main event Wrestlemania, for the WWE Title. you can even have Daniel Bryan "pass the torch" to a heel Reigns for all I care.

This is how you sell mania.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Punt said:


> I wonder what the "esteemed doctors that cleared him" are thinking right now.
> @THANOS. any insite since he's cleared to wrestle and totally healthy?
> 
> Last I heard his brain is actually HEALTHIER than a normal brain but Reigns push was keeping him on the shelf


No need to do that, man. A lot of discussion has been had back and forth, myself included, but lets take the time to celebrate the man's career from this point forward. 

I think we can all agree, no matter what side of the fence we fell out on in regards to the legal/health concerns, that Daniel Bryan was an excellent entertainer who will certainly be missed. 

Thanks for everything, D Bry.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Headliner said:


> If he's been cleared by non-WWE doctors then fuck WWE. Retire from WWE and wrestle somewhere else. Don't let WWE stop you from doing what you love most. (Assuming this is legit)


I wonder how that works contract-wise.

In the NHL there was this big superstar player named Kovalchuk who had this big contract with the New Jersey Devils. He couldn't get out of his contract. So he "retired" and at the moment a huge chunk of his contract was sliced and the Devils didn't have to pay him the full extent of his money. And at the same time, that meant he could go back home and play for Russia in the KHL. I wonder if Bryan could do that and go to NJPW.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Honestly, I hope he doesn't retire we all hope he won't but, his health is important. Real issue is letting him come back. He's cleared by a medical professional. WWE is worried he comes back then gets seriously hurt. I really hope he's hyping it up. We'll see tonight for sure.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Feel terrible for him, knowing how much passion he still has. Fuck injuries. 

But, at least he got a moment not many in the history of this business can say they got. What a moment that was. Him holding both belts on the announce table, 70,000 people doing YES, can be frozen in time forever.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Headliner said:


> If he's been cleared by non-WWE doctors then fuck WWE. Retire from WWE and wrestle somewhere else. Don't let WWE stop you from doing what you love most. (Assuming this is legit)


Some of you could be at Daniel Bryan's funeral staring and posting about a conspiracy

"Only a WWE Coroner pronounced him dead! DAMN YOU VINCE!"


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*










Not sure if anybody has posted this already, but seeing this last page of his book makes this news even more depressing.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*







I believe this is appropriate for this moment :yes :mj2


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Bobholly39 said:


> It's a work.
> 
> Daniel Bryan will claim tonight that pretending he would retire was the only way HHH/Vince would allow him to get a live mic on Raw. The truth is he's healthy, cleared to return, but WWE is keeping him away because they want Roman Reigns as the corporate champ.
> 
> ...



LOL. If Cena did that shit you all would throw yourselves off a fucking bridge. 


This is why I'm glad he's done. You people are insufferable.


----------



## Diamond Dogs (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsX1ATcyQxU


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Deep down my heart I hope it's a work.I mean he could have fuckin tweeted I'm back tonight on RAW and ended the tweet and have the rest explained on RAW. Something tells me the undertaker is returning tonight.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Absolutely anyone expressing even the slightest happiness at this news (particularly for that "He got my Romie Womie booed" reason) is an absolute piece of filth.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Holy shit  I can't believe this, Thank you for everything Bryan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Raw actually has some buzz tonight and it's 100% because of Bryan.

:lmao


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

One of the greatest and most passionate wrestlers of all time! Sad loss for wrestling, but health always comes first.
Hope he enjoys life to the fullest, he deserves it.

PS: Thank you for the moments 

















































































































enaldo


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Damn, I'm actually legit gutted. I thought I was prepared this. I would have never guessed the Daniel Bryan Bryan saga would end this way. I was sure Mania 30 would catapult him for a great run. 

I swear since his father died, life has been bullshit for Bryan. :mj2


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Feels as if Vince broke our favourite toy because it was better than anything he had.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I won't panic yet, at least not until RAW.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

My guess is this is either a work for a story for the WWE, or this is part of the way Bryan is going to get out of his WWE contract so he can wrestle somewhere else.

But if it really is the end:

c'est la vie :mj2


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



NoleDynasty2490 said:


> LOL. If Cena did that shit you all would throw yourselves off a fucking bridge.
> 
> 
> This is why I'm glad he's done. You people are insufferable.


"I'm glad this popular performer has his career cut short because people liked him too much".

Turn in your wrestling fan card. You don't deserve it.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I'm still hoping this is a work!


----------



## RandySavagesShades (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

The timing of this seems really strange though no? We're on the road to Wrestlemania for christ sake, Bryan has been out now for ages and they choose NOW to let him announce this? Weeks after him saying on social media he's clear to wrestle and all he wants to do is get back in the ring. It doesn't feel right, if you're Vince and you have just decided to let Bryan come back in a physical manner you would want to set up something like this because the whole world has been talking about it.

If he genuinely is retiring then it's a major loss. I am surprised though that he's said he's 'retiring' and not just leaving the WWE to carry on doing something he's said he's fine to do.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hope this is a retirement to get out of the contract. Regardless the WWE is going to take a huge hit. Warranted hit, but it's looking less likely the WWE will stop the downward spiral now.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

His own fans don't even believe him because he has already done this whole "I'm injured and retiring thing before"..

Infact I don't even think he has wrestled since the last time he has done this LMAO... maybe once or twice.. 


This isn't a work you guys.. Vince needs 15 minutes to kill and D Bry probably was on the phone beggging for it for hours to say goodbye to his fans.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Xenoblade said:


> um who cares? We all already forgot about you and assumed you were retired. There is no point to this segment other than to kill 15 minutes for tonights raw.












Are you serious? Fuck outta here with that nonsense.


----------



## Kiri (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Congrats to Bryan....


but holy shit would it be awesome if they had Kevin Owens come down and take out bryan during his retirement speech...

NUCLEAR HEAT BABYY


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I'll put Danielson alongside any of my other all time favourite wrestlers, who has an insane back catalogue that rivals most tbh.

Sad day indeed, especially for such a humble and great human being as Bryan is and how much we know he lives wrestling.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

It is weird that he announced it on twitter. I would have assumed that he would have done it in the ring tonight instead. I still have a little shred of hope that it's a work, but we all know that WWE creative isn't clever enough to pull something like that off.

Its sad, knowing how much passion the guy has. Maybe it is some way to get out of the contract and we'll get to see Bryan Danielson wrestle somewhere else.........


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Ithil said:


> "I'm glad this popular performer has his career cut short because people liked him too much".
> 
> Turn in your wrestling fan card. You don't deserve it.


I'm glad he's done because I'm not a fan of his, and I'm tired of the Godlike worship from some of you people. 



GASP. Someone doesn't think Daniel Bryan is Jesus Christ. Oh God. NEG ME. I know. I know.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Dragonballfan said:


> I believe this is appropriate for this moment :yes :mj2


Watching this makes it resonate just how pathetic the WWE are for recreating this with Roman Reigns lol


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



RandySavagesShades said:


> The timing of this seems really strange though no? We're on the road to Wrestlemania for christ sake, Bryan has been out now for ages and they choose NOW to let him announce this? Weeks after him saying on social media he's clear to wrestle and all he wants to do is get back in the ring. It doesn't feel right, if you're Vince and you have just decided to let Bryan come back in a physical manner you would want to set up something like this because the whole world has been talking about it.
> 
> If he genuinely is retiring then it's a major loss. I am surprised though that he's said he's 'retiring' and not just leaving the WWE to carry on doing something he's said he's fine to do.


He finally came to grips with the truth.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Just give us one more match Bryan :kd


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

By the power of the pen, Vince kills Bryan.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Xenoblade said:


> His own fans don't even believe him because he has already done this whole "I'm injured and retiring thing before"..
> 
> Infact I don't even think he has wrestled since the last time he has done this LMAO... maybe once or twice..
> 
> ...


WTF are you babbling about?? He's never announced his retirement before.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Looks like he is giving up his fight against Vince to come back more than anything to me anyway..."Medical Reasons".... he wouldn't have been so hell bent on returning unless he knew in his own heart he could... but who really knows... I hope this is lip service but I doesn't appear that way sadly....

How long does he have on his current contract? Anyone know....

I'm just hoping there is an even remote chance he ends up in the Temple...


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

It's a swerve... They wouldn't do this right before WrestleMania.. Someone will attack him and force a match at WrestleMania.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

He had a great career, assuming this isn't a work he can leave WWE with his head held high and knowing he achieved far more in WWE than anyone could have ever imagined.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Still think it's strange that the WWE haven't even made one bit of noise about it all.


----------



## TheBeastLesnar (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Sad to see bryan is retiring love him or hate him he was one of the most over superstars wwe had in a while since stone cold steve austin and that says something


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

A truly sad day in wrestling. It was a real pleasure and privilege to watch Daniel Bryan/Bryan Danielson perform in the ring all these years and bring this lifelong wrestling fan so many great memories. No doubt he would've provided so many more great memories but it looks like it wasn't meant to be. Seeing that he was cleared by three doctors and still opting for retirement, it looks like he still has his health and he has his whole life ahead of him with his beautiful wife. I'm truly devastated to see him go but I'm happy he's going out healthy and wish him all the best.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Barely even a month into it and I already hate this year. Fuck you, 2016. FUCK YOU! :cuss:


----------



## General Duessel (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



RandySavagesShades said:


> The timing of this seems really strange though no? We're on the road to Wrestlemania for christ sake, Bryan has been out now for ages and they choose NOW to let him announce this? Weeks after him saying on social media he's clear to wrestle and all he wants to do is get back in the ring. It doesn't feel right, if you're Vince and you have just decided to let Bryan come back in a physical manner you would want to set up something like this because the whole world has been talking about it.


I hope you're right, I really do.

But he already did a fake retirement speech (or, at least, teased the fans into thinking he was retiring) last year - somehow, I can't bring myself to believe that they're working us again. Hopefully I'm wrong, but it seems real to me.


----------



## Zeidiz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I was never his biggest fan, but I can't help but feel sad hearing this news. He was a great wrestler and entertainer, thank you for everything Bryan.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Erik. said:


> Still think it's strange that the WWE haven't even made one bit of noise about it all.


they tweeted that he is retiring from in ring competition


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

WWE just confirmed it via their app


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



























:vincecry:sasha3

Please be storyline, Please be storyline, Please be storyline


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I'll wait and see what happens on Raw before I say anything about this


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Dragonballfan said:


> I believe this is appropriate for this moment :yes :mj2


Wow. This made me way more emotional than it should have. 

This seriously sucks.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

There goes one of the only reasons I watch RAw...I've been hoping he'd return for so long and now this...Now I really don't have any hope in the garbage they produce anymore.


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

it's weird it comes a day after that superbowl commercial too but we'll see.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

He was fighting an uphill battle anyways. It was himself versus the company he is employed with as well as his family. 

Cooler heads prevailed and Daniel Bryan is making the right decision, regardless of how hard it is to stomach that we'll never see him entertain in the squared circle.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

The one silver lining about this is that Bryan will now realize more than ever just how many people truly cared about him and were positively affected by his career. Even in these hard times that must feel good to him


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



TNA is Here said:


> I wonder how that works contract-wise.
> 
> In the NHL there was this big superstar player named Kovalchuk who had this big contract with the New Jersey Devils. He couldn't get out of his contract. So he "retired" and at the moment a huge chunk of his contract was sliced and the Devils didn't have to pay him the full extent of his money. And at the same time, that meant he could go back home and play for Russia in the KHL. I wonder if Bryan could do that and go to NJPW.


Same. I wonder if he retires will be still have to honor the 90 day no compete clause?



Punt said:


> Some of you could be at Daniel Bryan's funeral staring and posting about a conspiracy
> 
> "Only a WWE Coroner pronounced him dead! DAMN YOU VINCE!"


What the fuck are you talking about? Doctors got the same education and certifications. If a non WWE doctor cleared Bryan then he's good to go. But since a WWE doctor wont clear him its obvious that WWE is worried and scared of another concussion on their hands given the seriousness of that injury in sports today.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Shaun_27 said:


> :vincecry:sasha3
> 
> Please be storyline, Please be storyline, Please be storyline


I hope.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Please be a swerve please be a swerve PLEASE BE A SWEEEEEHEHEHEHHERVE


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Wasn't a fan of his, so I am indifferent.

Hopefully now the fans get behind Ambrose like they got behind Bryan and they can help catapult him to the top. That's the only way the WWE will give him a world title reign.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Timing is all wrong. Wrestlemania match incoming.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Well it's sad that he has to hang it up and ultimately the WWE never got a return in an investment in Daniel Bryan after building a Wrestlemania around him and except for that short run he had in 2015, he really hasn't been there. Now the hardcore Bryan fans can live in their bubble all they want, that's another thread for another day, but he did succeed in the WWE and drew money for the WWE. He could have drawn a lot more. He wasn't a major star by any means, but we are never going to get to see what could have been had he not gotten hurt.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

It makes sense that he's doing it now because if he announces he's retired then the fans can't hijack shows and want him to return. A career ending injury prevents that and we know he'll kiss Reigns' ass now so the fans can like him too. This company is messed up, such a shame that they actually froze his contract and refused to release him and refuse to clear him. And people think Vince is stupid? The guy is a genius and he just owned every one of Bryan's fans. Fuck this company man , him retiring really hurts my interest in the product because I'm tired of one guy owning the entire landscape. With Bryan there you could possibly see that being prevented but now he's retired and its such a shame. Bryan deserved better than this


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696766328129110016


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Austin, Edge and now Bryan. This is terrible news.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

They better hijack the show tonight.
This is a tragedy. 
:zayn3


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Well this is a kick in the bollocks. I hope it's a work but if not, and it's his decision, then I won't complain. Still shite though.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



DoubtGin said:


> Wish we'd get this


*"I GOT ALOT LEFT IN THE TANK!"*


----------



## hounds of justice (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Wonder if he will Mark Henry everyone


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I can't believe this. Literally, everything with this guy is hard to grasp. When he got fired, when he won the title and lost it right away, when he got injured and had a short title reign, and now this........what an unpredictable career he has had.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

:crying: It really sucks seeing Bryan going to retirement, damn you injuries!


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Fucking hell. If he's staying in contract then I'd love it if he became a zany manager and built a stable with Cesaro, Sandow and some other favorites called The Yes Movement. Heartbreaking, though.


----------



## Pablo Escobar (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I'm guessing no swerve... Announces his retirement.... but says he'll be at WM 32 as a guest referee in the WWE title match. Like Scott Hall suggested.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

It's over, Johnny.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Bryan's doing a Mark Henry fake retirement. He's going to ask Reigns to the ring tonight to send him off and then clown him to the biggest pop of the year.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

This fucking sucks balls. But his long term health is more important. He's not going to be much of a father in the future if he's bound to a wheelchair


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Are people legit bringing in conspiracy theories and taking shots at Bryan during what you know is one of the saddest times in his life :drake1 

I almost wish this was a work so the people celebrating his retirement can drown in salt :no:


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Lmao @ everyone still blaming Vince 

Like you guys just know the real story and facts 

Maybe just fucking maybe he is actually retiring because deep down he knows. That its the right move for his health and was just in denial till now

But naaah its all Vince fault and he is forcing this lol


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Seriously hoping it's a work. If not and this is the end then it's been an incredible ride. I never had seen any of Bryan's work before WWE but I warmed to him immediately from his debut and he quickly became my favorite superstar. It was awesome to watch him rise up from midcard to main event at Wrestlemania against all odds and in the process become one of the most popular superstars of all time. 

I wish him all the best for the future.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

If Bryan really is retiring tonight it is going to be the perfect start to what is shaping up to be a very sad WM season :mj2


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

This is the second time I feel legit sad for something in Professional Wrestling, and I think I will cry for the second time too, the last time I did this was when Edge retired.

I don't care if you laugh at me or shit on me or anything like that, Daniel Bryan mattered to me a lot as a way to escapism for being entertaining in a time when I was having a rough time. I only began to be a fan of his in 2010 when he debuted on WWE, since I didn't knew anything about his days on ROH and Japan. Hell, I'm only almost 18, but to me he is one of the few Idols that I have in this sport. The dude seems so humble, respectful, and has such a passion for Professional Wrestling that it's admirable. His team with Kane made me laugh in a legit way, his run as a Main Event face against the Authority was magic, pure magic. I enjoyed what he did in 2015 and had high hopes for his IC title run. It's just a damn shame all the things that have happened to him.

Losing his father, have been injured 2 years in a row almost. Probably this is just a way to leave WWE and wrestle somewhere else, since he has been cleared by professional doctors except for the WWE one, and we can be talking shit about "they are sabotaging him" and things of that nature. And if he feels like he can continue wrestle somewhere else, good for him. I just want him to be heatlhy, I don't want to see him crippled or anything like that.

I want Daniel Bryan to do the best choice for him, no matter if he retires for good or he wrestles in another organization. I hope he does what he wants to do and is intelligent about that matter.

Thank you Daniel, for all the memories, segments, promos, matches, moments and everything that you gave to the fans entertaining them. You did it your way and you were a success. You beat Cena clean to win the WWE Championship. You were in the Main Event of Wrestlemania XXX beating Triple H, Batista & Randy Orton on the same night to win the WWE World Heavyweight Championship. Nobody can tell you otherwise, you had an awesome carreer.

Thanks for everything Daniel Bryan, have a good life, whatever you do!


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I blame all the fans that only cheer for suicide dives, flying headbutts, and missile dropkicks where he lands on his head. He should have developed a safe WWE style of wrestling ala Cena or Orton. Even someone like Eddie Guerrero had great matches in his late days without needing to fly around doing dumb stuff.


----------



## Showtime2k8 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure what to think...

If he does indeed retire, it's only from WWE... 
The DB Saga can finally end and we can move on...

However, I was reading on Wrestling News World LAST WEEK that has Vince was the one trying to get DB on the show tonight...

Just seems coincidence that DB is going to announce retirement...

I sort of feel like it's a work, like someone will interrupt his retirement speech or something...

I want this DB SAGA to END soooo bad... But sadly I don't think it will...


----------



## victoryrose (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

:vince7 

bugger.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Standing O.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



The Last Marauder said:


> Are people legit bringing in conspiracy theories and taking shots at Bryan during what you know is one of the saddest times in his life :drake1
> 
> I almost wish this was a work so the people celebrating his retirement can drown in salt :no:


People in here are sickening. Anyone who can't come in here and just say some nice words about the man have a fucking mental disorder.


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

This is the video posted by WWE 3 mintues ago


I fucking hate them.






Even if this was posted in good intentions i fucking hate them :mj2


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



NoleDynasty2490 said:


> I'm glad he's done because I'm not a fan of his, and I'm tired of the Godlike worship from some of you people.
> 
> 
> 
> GASP. Someone doesn't think Daniel Bryan is Jesus Christ. Oh God. NEG ME. I know. I know.


You just keep on digging, don't you? Someone take this shovel away from him.

"I'm glad this man lost his career and lifelong passion because I don't find him entertaining, and also some forum posters like him too much".

Turn the card in, also your "decent human being" card, if you were ever actually issued that one, which I find unlikely.


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Imagine this setting up a Face Bryan vs. a Heel Jericho Retirement Match at WM32


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Shaun_27 said:


> Timing is all wrong. Wrestlemania match incoming.


They're in his hometown Seattle. :mj2


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I hope this is just a storyline and he will now be part of a major storyline, like he challenges Triple H to a match at Fastlane where if he wins, he goes to Wrestlemania and if he loses, he retires. Have him win the match and battle Reigns at Mania. The People's Choice vs. The WWE Choice. 

Reigns is going to get booed out of the building anyways, so do it right.


----------



## Wesm79 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

It's a work either Kevin Owens or Nakamura attacks DB after his announcement


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Seeing WWE and other superstars tweet about it made it real to me. I watched his "Monster" video and started crying in real life. FUCK!!


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Well I guess all the people that said wwe were holding him back and keeping him off tv have a bit of humble pie to eat.

It was clear the guy wasn't fit to wrestle and letting him back in the ring could have been disastrous to his health - as he has just proved - so I say well played wwe better to be safe than sorry.

As for the actual news - I never cared about Bryan and was not a fan but to hear the news that the job he loved to do, he can no longer do is a harsh reality for anyone to take but at least he will live longer and can be some sort of wwe promotional guy.

Sucks for the guy but when he has kids and stuff he will realise there are more important things in life than wrestling.


----------



## The Coolest (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Hopefully it's true, especially for his sake. Even if he wants to keep going, WWE putting the foot down on him is best for his life, regardless of what their true intentions are (if any).

Never been a Bryan fan and honestly, his fans are the ones who make me want him to retire.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Believe That said:


> Lmao @ everyone still blaming Vince
> 
> *Like you guys just know the real story and facts
> *
> ...


I love how you criticize this, then immediately make up your own version of events that make WWE look better, because that's your shitty gimmick, the "blind WWE fan". Because you're like a wrestler, right, working a gimmick, except you're on an internet forum, wasting your time.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



The One Man Gang said:


> They're in his hometown Seattle. :mj2


:sasha3


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

The tears keep coming.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Ithil said:


> You just keep on digging, don't you? Someone take this shovel away from him.
> 
> "I'm glad this man lost his career and lifelong passion because I don't find him entertaining, and also some forum posters like him too much".
> 
> Turn the card in, also your "decent human being" card, if you were ever actually issued that one, which I find unlikely.


I'm so sorry a guy who I don't like will live the rest of his life in a huge house with a drop dead gorgeous woman.



Oh God I am a horrible human.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

*So Bryan claims he's been cleared by 3 doctors, he's been working out with the thought of getting back in the ring in mind, and now out of the blue, he's retiring?

This is one of three things:

A) A work.

B) They decided to let Bryan leave, and this is their way of writing him out of the company.

or C) Bryan has given up & decided to retire.

Either way, if he truly is retiring, then thanks D-Bry. You were one of the few bright spots on WWE TV.*


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Well, balls.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

If Bryan does go on to perform in other promotions, I wish him nothing but luck and success. Hopefully he does pick prolong career over crazy bumps and stiff matches. He's one of the most over talents in the wrestling world, he doesn't have to do all of that anymore to gain fans on his side. 

Hopefully Bryan understands he is too talented of a wreslter who can adapt to something safer without jeopardizing quality. 

Blah. Wished he would have slowed down when they asked him. Would have been nice to see what Smackdown and the IC title would have been like under his work.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I just saw this on Twitter and it fucking sucks. I can't believe I'll never get to see all those those dream matches but that's his decision and I respect it. His health has got to come first. 
Thank you Bryan for everything you did in this business.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I hope it's a work. He's a great little wrestler and was entertaining.

I want him to come back or retire. Because his superfans are the worst. It's obvious even now in this thread. They can't take the truth for what it is.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



reilly said:


> Well I guess all the people that said wwe were holding him back and keeping him off tv have a bit of humble pie to eat.
> 
> It was clear the guy wasn't fit to wrestle and letting him back in the ring could have been disastrous to his health - as he has just proved - so I say well played wwe better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> ...


You realise he is cleared by multiple doctors?

The only reason he can't wrestle is the WWE's doctor hasn't and won't clear him. The same doctor currently in the middle of a concussion related lawsuit for his NFL work. The same one literally portrayed as the villain in a recent Hollywood film about the concussion controversy.

Bryan was caught in the crossfire of this. He was examined by three other doctors and found to not only be ring-ready, but in better mental shape for his age than the average non-wrestling male.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I can't wait for tonights RAW


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I feel like it's appropriate to post my and @THANOS' tribute to Bryan from 2 years ago


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-r...hread-v-yes-yes-yes-yes-yes.html#post32467409


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Always has to be someone universally loved and actually talented.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Wonderllama said:


> I blame all the fans that only cheer for suicide dives, flying headbutts, and missile dropkicks where he lands on his head. He should have developed a safe WWE style of wrestling ala Cena or Orton. Even someone like Eddie Guerrero had great matches in his late days without needing to fly around doing dumb stuff.


It is a bummer. What got Bryan over with me was when he developed the 'Yes' character in 2012, not his moveset, before that he was just another guy to me. It's a shame he's done, one of only a few guys who has truly gotten 'over' in the last decade.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *So Bryan claims he's been cleared by 3 doctors, he's been working out with the thought of getting back in the ring in mind, and now out of the blue, he's retiring?
> 
> This is one of three things:
> 
> ...


ORRRR 

D - Bryan actually knows he has a chance of getting severally injured and messing up his life forever if he decides to wrestle again


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

NOT THIS AGAIN. PLEASE. I CAN'T ANYMORE.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I think it's a work, in less than 2 months it's wrestlemania so they need something interesting like this or either he will leave WWE (Unlikely) or he will have his last match at WM


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Believe That said:


> ORRRR
> 
> D - Bryan actually knows he has a chance of getting severally injured and messing up his life forever if he decides to wrestle again


If that was truly the case, he'd have been given the treatment that Edge got with outside doctors


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Hopefully this is just to end his contract with WWE, then he can go to another organization and debut by verbally teabagging McMahon. That is, if it's not truly a serious health risk.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I'm so fucking sad I legit have goosebumps right now.............this is absolutely heart breaking.

I was at WrestleMania 30, and I will never forget his energy and his passion that night. I love you Daniel


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I smell bullshit


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



NoleDynasty2490 said:


> I'm so sorry a guy who I don't like will live the rest of his life in a huge house with a drop dead gorgeous woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh God I am a horrible human.


Nah nah nah, you're not getting of this point.

You literally said you were glad this man's career has been cut short, because some forum posters like him too much and you don't. "He's rich, it's fine" doesn't cut it. You're glad he lost his career because you're not a fan. This is not a case of you disliking a performer, it's a case of you thinking it's a good thing for him lose something because you don't like him.

What kind of an immature smallminded child thinks that way? That they can't see outside their own base likes and dislikes for one second? Do you have have literally zero empathy or have you not reached the single digit age where that usually develops?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Wonder if they would consider him as a color face guy to replace Byron? If he'd even want to do that... I just need more Bryan.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

*Owh shit my prediction was right!, sucks for the fans; I wonder what'll happen.*


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Ithil said:


> You realise he is cleared by multiple doctors?
> 
> The only reason he can't wrestle is the WWE's doctor hasn't and won't clear him. The same doctor currently in the middle of a concussion related lawsuit for his NFL work. The same one literally portrayed as the villain in a recent Hollywood film about the concussion controversy.
> 
> Bryan was caught in the crossfire of this. He was examined by three other doctors and found to not only be ring-ready, but in better mental shape for his age than the average non-wrestling male.


This makes sense to you?

That he would just fold up and retire if his brain was actually better than normal and he was totally healthy.

Bryan's fans are the reason some people can't stand him.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

It's legit, guys. He's done. We all knew this to be true when we found out WWE wouldn't clear him and Bryan wanted to still wrestle (stupidly so, too). Only way to possible leave is to retire at this point.

Honestly, for his health and well being, he should retire or at the VERY LEAST not wrestle in that reckless style anymore. It's too risk taking for his body. He should enjoy his life and possibly make a family with Brie. He is set for life if he saved his money (which he probably did).


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Maybe I'm just clinging onto a tiny optimistic hope, but it does seem weird that he'd announce it on Twitter. Please be a work!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



ShowStopper said:


> Always has to be someone universally loved and actually talented.


That is so true. It also is the same with people dying at younger age.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Believe That said:


> ORRRR
> 
> D - Bryan actually knows he has a chance of getting severally injured and messing up his life forever if he decides to wrestle again


*A) Everyone who ever wrestles has a chance of getting severally injured & fucking up their life forever.

B) Like I said, Bryan has been cleared by 3 damn doctors already.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

If this is legit do people not see something fishy here? He got cleared by two sets of non WWE doctors, most recently two weeks ago, and two weeks later he retires?


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

This is tragic. I mean, I kinda saw it coming, but I didn't want to believe it.

Couldn't have happened to a worse guy. Not only one of the greatest technical wrestlers of all time, but one of the few people in the business who not only isn't an arsehole, but is a genuinely good person. 

Thank you Daniel, one of my favourite wrestlers of all time...










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J33K4l3uKw

;_;


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696768100922839040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696771067071873024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696770579169460224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696762311772536832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696771735270522880


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Ithil said:


> Nah nah nah, you're not getting of this point.
> 
> You literally said you were glad this man's career has been cut short, because some forum posters like him too much and you don't. "He's rich, it's fine" doesn't cut it. You're glad he lost his career because you're not a fan. This is not a case of you disliking a performer, it's a case of you thinking it's a good thing for him lose something because you don't like him.
> 
> What kind of an immature smallminded child thinks that way? That they can't see outside their own base likes and dislikes for one second? Do you have have literally zero empathy or have you not reached the single digit age where that usually develops?


I'm glad he's retiring because I don't like him. I don't know what else to say to you bro. If a rich pro wrestler retiring gets you that legit upset, then ya know..I guess you have way more passion for it than I do..And uh..good for you? lol.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

The show is in his home state tonight isn't it?

Probably why he's announcing retirement tonight as opposed to any other night.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I'll be legit upset if this is the end of Bryan's career. If it is then thank you for the years of blood, sweat and tears Bryan. 

Deep down though I want him to be cleared and just Mark Henrying us.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

This moment never fails to make me smile. Easily one of my favorite Bryan moments







Fuck this Mania straight up the ass. This whole thing has crumbled to pathetic dust. Nothing will save this monstrosity. 

Somewhere there is poetic justice in what is supposed to be the biggest Mania of all time, falling apart month by month. 

Devil is getting his dude this time around.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Headliner said:


> If this is legit do people not see something fishy here? He got cleared by two sets of non WWE doctors, most recently two weeks ago, and two weeks later he retires?


This reeks of a setup I won't believe he's done till it happens for now I'm under the assumption he's getting jumped by someone at raw tonight


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Please, let this be a fucking work.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Goodbye Daniel Bryan
Welcome back Bryan Danielson


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

3 years ago, I urged the delusionists that WWE needed to elevate Daniel Bryan immediately after WM 28 before his body started to break down like Rey Mysterio due to his style and length of his career to that point. Instead these fools put their fingers in their ears and said that it couldn't possibly happen, because Daniel Bryan was a "smart" worker and went with the wait and see geek approach. Instead of headlining that very year's Summerslam as the WWE Champion and subsequently being a focal point for the tippy top storylines heading into WM29, he was instead used as a job guy to put over AJ Lee and thus wasted an entire year of a guy who SHOULD have been a genuine top headliner.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

While, yes it sucks he isn't coming back to the ring, his future looks brighter than ever right now since he won't have to worry about injury *inside* the ring. His children and wife will one thank him for realizing life is about more than just wrestling. I wish he and Brie nothing but the best!!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

If this is true and not a work, I just want to say as a fan that it was a honor being a fan of Bryan Danielson. Dude always had the odds against him and fought on regardless of what people told him. He was the true underdog and biggest overachiever the WWE ever had. He's been fired, injured, humiliated, and lost his father shortly after his biggest win in his career. He's an inspiration to those who say they can't do something because they are not good looking, tall or got the muscles of a Greek god. It's been a honor, Bryan, a damn good honor.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Thank you Bryan for the memories and for entertaining me. Shit, I'm teary eyed writing this.

DB for HOF next year as headliner.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



The Last Marauder said:


> This moment never fails to make me smile. Easily one of my favorite Bryan moments


Such a GOAT moment roud


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

The time from June 2013 - April 2014 will ALWAYS remain special for me, what a moment it was. What a way to go out though, his Wrestlemania moment was probably the greatest moment in Wrestlemania history.

His I.C title run was lame though, should have always been main-eventing.


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Why is it people always have denial when anything of importance happens? "Oh it's a work, it's a work, it's a work!" I always have to read pages of this stuff. He's retiring, people. DEAL WITH IT.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Punt said:


> This makes sense to you?
> 
> That he would just fold up and retire if his brain was actually better than normal and he was totally healthy.
> 
> *Bryan's fans are the reason some people can't stand him.*


That would be a reason for drooling retards.

You know why he's retiring? Because he's under contract to WWE, who refuse to clear him because they're ultra sensitive to anything concussion related right now because they're literally being sued by a group of ex-employees over concussions right now.

Because he's under contract for another 3-5 years, but not able to compete because WWE won't clear him, he is technically not fulfilling his obligations (because WWE won't clear him despite his being healthy), and thus WWE can keep rolling over his contract and extending it indefinitely, meaning he will never wrestle again in WWE while not having the option to leave and wrestle anywhere else, which he already tried and was denied.

The same thing happened to Rey Mysterio, who while trying to leave WWE had a whole year of his life wasted because they added 12 months to his contract while not clearing him to compete because he was injured. He eventually got out and headed to AAA to wrestle.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Headliner said:


> If this is legit do people not see something fishy here? He got cleared by two sets of non WWE doctors, most recently two weeks ago, and two weeks later he retires?


*It really wouldn't surprise me if Bryan is doing this to get out of his WWE contract, but I'll guess we'll have to see. :draper2*


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/671...-request-was-blocked-by-wwe-and-more#/slide/8

Doesn't sound like a work to me.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Headliner said:


> If this is legit do people not see something fishy here? He got cleared by two sets of non WWE doctors, most recently two weeks ago, and two weeks later he retires?


He can't get out of his contract because the WWE has it frozen much like Rey Mysterio . He was injured and couldn't get out of his contract


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

As legit as everything appears to be, I'm holding out on that small possibility something is up. What a way they could spin this all into a major story for Mania. On the other hand, it's all too real and I'm probably just in denial...son.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Thank you Daniel for the matches you gave us 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Sad, but if is for medical reasons.... Thx Daniel Bryan for everything :yes :'(


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Incoming pipe-bomb.

:kermit


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Coach saying Bryan is going to be on ESPN tomorrow pretty much confirms this is legit. Fuck   .


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

*I'm hoping this is a swerve but if it's what he's got to do then god bless, thanks for the memories.*


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I just want to say....Thanks for the memories Bryan.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Working us good


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



NoleDynasty2490 said:


> *I'm glad he's retiring because I don't like him. I don't know what else to say to you bro*. If a rich pro wrestler retiring gets you that legit upset, then ya know..I guess you have way more passion for it than I do..And uh..good for you? lol.


This is what I'm talking about. Your tinyminded lack of empathy.

You see people right here in the thread saying "While I was not a fan, this is terrible news for him". Then you come up shitting up the place with "LOL GLAD HE'S LOST HIS CAREER" like a child.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

So the only time it was mentioned that Bryan had handed in his notice a few weeks ago was the DAY he announced his retirement?

Meltzer knows fuck all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Coach can go fuck himself. No one cares about his shitty little show. This is about Bryan retiring.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Stinger Fan said:


> He can't get out of his contract because the WWE has it frozen much like Rey Mysterio . He was injured and couldn't get out of his contract


What about CM Punk?


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



DemBoy said:


> Please, let this be a fucking work.


Daniel Bryan comes out and announces his retirement. Stephanie McMahon comes out to gloat in Bryan's face. Bryan goes berserk and locks Stephanie in the LeBell Lock. Triple H comes out to save Steph but Bryan hits him with a running knee. Bryan chants yes, and announces that he's back and he's coming for his title.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

BEST IN THE WORLD! BEST IN THE WORLD!

Best in the... world...

Fuck :mj2


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

RIP Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Wonderllama said:


> Why is it people always have denial when anything of importance happens? "Oh it's a work, it's a work, it's a work!" I always have to read pages of this stuff. He's retiring, people. DEAL WITH IT.


Ever heard of the stages of grief? The first one is denial, or what a lot of people on this thread are doing. Not knocking any of them in the slightest, but I'm sure that's just what it is, including myself to an extent.

People who love the guy will of course hope that it isn't true, for any guy that somebody likes it'll be the same.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Meltzer just uploaded a podcast or article about the Daniel Bryan situation.

Hope someone who subscribed can post the info on here.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

It wouldn't shock me if WWE offered him some role, with a guaranteed check, and signed him to a non-performance contract with the stipulation that he officially retire and stop stirring up all of this speculation about his career. That or it's all a work.

If he can go work as head trainer in NXT or be a commissioner or a road agent or something, the product will be better for it. No matter what he does, the guy has a magic touch and will help WWE be better if they allow him to.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Erik. said:


> So the only time it was mentioned that Bryan had handed in his notice a few weeks ago was the DAY he announced his retirement?
> 
> Meltzer knows fuck all.


It was mentioned a week and a half ago, actually. If you can't even get that right don't try to make conclusions off of it.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Shootin' 3's Like Steph Curry said:


> Coach saying Bryan is going to be on ESPN tomorrow pretty much confirms this is legit. Fuck   .


Damn :mj2

A sad day for professional wrestling.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Ithil said:


> This is what I'm talking about. Your tinyminded lack of empathy.
> 
> You see people right here in the thread saying "While I was not a fan, this is terrible news for him". Then you come up shitting up the place with "LOL GLAD HE'S LOST HIS CAREER" like a child.





NoleDynasty2490 said:


> I'm glad he's retiring because I don't like him. I don't know what else to say to you bro. If a rich pro wrestler retiring gets you that legit upset, then ya know..I guess you have way more passion for it than I do..And uh..good for you? lol.


Okay, can you two pack it in please and stop the crap.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

It's the hope that kill you.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Makes alot more sense that he got his haircut and beard trimmed big time recently. Makes sense now. He knew.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Part of me knows he's done but the other part of me is saying HBK style story where he was suppose to retire and Jericho forced him out by punching his wife. Put AJ style's in Jericho's place.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Well, quite frankly, if this whole thing is sadly true, it was an honor to be a fan of Daniel since I first saw him in WWE back in his NXT (the shitty version) days and ever since never stopping.... hell, what am I saying, it IS an honor.

Why it IS and not 'was' an honor? Because Bryan Danielson/Daniel Bryan is a guy whose legacy will live on forever as far as I'm concerned. Not a single person that stepped inside the ring with can tell you that they didn't have at least one legit damn good match with him, and the majority can say they never had a single bad match at all. His Authority/Weak Link storyline has been a given of my last few years as a wrestling fan, his Hell No days were comedy gold, his ROH days provided some of the best damn pro wrestling these eyes have ever seen. He is, quite frankly, an all-timer. Thank you for everything, Daniel. Your legacy will live on FOREVER.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Bummer if true. Never followed his indy career but when I got back into WWE and watched MITB '11, he was one of the guys who stood out to me and I instantly became a fan of his. Was a real fun ride. Still think this is some kind of swerve where he either pulls some Mark Henry "I got a lot left in the tank!" shit or he retires from "WWE competition", meaning he's retiring from WWE but is not done wrestling. Least we're finally getting some closure on this. If this is true, then I







Bryan for a great career.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

70 pct. of me believes this is legit, but 30 pct. believes it's a work, and that it's leading to a match against Undertaker at Wrestlemania. The sheets said Taker's opponent is someone "totally unexpected." So maybe it's DB.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



RD25 said:


> What about CM Punk?


He was released and wasn't injured


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Given WWE's previous reluctance to allow him back and the fact that they've already done the fake retirement thing before, I wouldn't be too optimistic this is an angle. I'm glad they're finally addressing it either way, either bring him back or let him make it official that his time as a wrestler is done. 

In the slight chance that he's finally been cleared though, they should have KO attack him to set up an angle for WM. Actually, they should have KO attack him regardless. If he's retiring for real, have Owens interrupt his speech and after a brief exchange of words, pummel the shit out of him. Imagine the heat KO would get for assaulting Daniel Bryan and having him wheeled out on a stretcher or something.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

My heart just broke for him. :-(


----------



## Diamond Dogs (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Meltzer...

http://www.f4wonline.com/wrestling-...-207216?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

This is literally the first time in years I'm legitimately hyped for RAW...and I still think this is a work


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Due to WWE's 'never say never' motto I'm holding out _faint_ hope that this is a work, though I'm 99% sure it isn't.


............................. 


I knew this was coming, though that doesn't make hearing it any easier.

I honestly hope this is a work more than anything else in the history of WWE.

I'm not bitter at all, although I am pretty sad; and though I hope this is a work the very real possibility that it isn't is making it quite hard for me to find the right words, I'm kinda choked up to be honest.



...........................



I'll still be a fan for life. I'll still *never* change my sig-pic; he's Bryan Danielson, he's American Dragon, he's Daniel Bryan, the best wrestler in the world. From 2002 till forever.





I'm truly grateful for every moment of happiness your career has given me. Thanks for everything. 

  



But still, never say never; _right?_


----------



## SHEP! (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Oh man, if this is it tonight.. The tears will be flowing heavy my friends..


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

The WWE is dead for me without Bryan. Ok, there's AJ. I like Ambrose. But DB was the life and soul of the WWE.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Why would this be a work ? The guy twitted he is out for good. Get your shit together people, DB is no more.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Just one more match dammit.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Incredibly sad news.

Wasn't ever hung up on him like everyone else seemingly was but the man worked his arse off to earn his spot - and he deserved every bit of success he got. 

Reminds me of Edge's retirement - unexpected and far too soon.


----------



## Diamond Dogs (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Daniel will always have a special place in my heart for pulling me back into wrestling. I stopped in the summer of 2010 after years of watching, and didn't watch a minute of WWE programming until WrestleMania XXX.

It was a magical show and I'm delighted he got his big moment.

Now, Vince, how about you look at what Scott Hall said and give Daniel that special referee job for the Roman (w./ Rock) vs. HHH (w./ HBK) main event match?


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Not the news I wanted to wake up to.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Brollins said:


> Why would this be a work ? The guy twitted he is out for good. Get your shit together people, DB is no more.


So I guess you've never heard of committing to the bit eh?

This would be more believeable had he just announced it at raw tonight


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I'm not ready for this. Seriously. A man that dedicated his life for something he loves and now this, at this point I can only hope he's only leaving WWE and then goes everywhere he wants. Whatever the case is, thank you for everything, Bryan.

This is shaping up to be a crappy year, and this is the RTWM. Mind boggling.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I wonder if this would be the final straw for some fans? Daniel Bryan had a pretty big following, one of which where I know a few 'fans' who haven't watched since he's been out. With this news, I doubt they'll ever watch again, not in the near future anyway.

Same happened when Rock and Austin left - not saying Bryan is on that level of course and never moved numbers like those two did but he was arguably as over and fans are fans


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

wjd1989 said:


> Incredibly sad news.
> 
> Wasn't ever hung up on him like everyone else seemingly was but the man worked his arse off to earn his spot - and he deserved every bit of success he got.
> 
> Reminds me of Edge's retirement - unexpected and far too soon.


Yeah. This basically.

Unless it's a work of course, which is entirely possible.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Headliner said:


> If this is legit do people not see something fishy here? He got cleared by two sets of non WWE doctors, most recently two weeks ago, and two weeks later he retires?












What if we are being swerved? Thing is if you look at his twitter, loads of wrestlers have written and it looks kind of legit.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Brollins said:


> Why would this be a work ? The guy twitted he is out for good. Get your shit together people, DB is no more.


Because many of us are in fact marks at heart. And I mean that in the best way possible and not the derogatory way many use it on this forum.

It took me months to accept Punk was gone. I'll at least wait until tonight to accept Bryan is too.


----------



## si1927 (Mar 13, 2010)

Daniel Bryan will always be that guy that no matter how shit a gimmick they gave him he still got over with it.....

Would be cool for it to be a work, but I doubt it very much as hes already gonna out pop the underdog let alone wit doing a fake retirement angle. I actually think he's probably taken some advice after they refused to release him from his contract and is doing what AJ Lee did, retire and forever be rid of Vinny Mac and his B.S.

All the time he's been out seems a strange time to announce it when the current RTWM is shocking and this just sucks any optimism away. Weird one as the last few days sites have been saying Strowman Taker has been pulled and Takers opponent will surprise people.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Nooooooo


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Will wait until after the events of Raw before posting any kind of heartfelt tribute. I've watched pro wrestling long enough to know to let things play out a bit before jumping to conclusions.

That said, I'm a massive fan of Daniel Bryan. His work in WWE speaks for itself. I saw him live once at a house show in 2013, he wrestled with more energy than anyone else on the card. Truly a spectacular performer.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Brollins said:


> Why would this be a work ? The guy twitted he is out for good. Get your shit together people, DB is no more.


I mean this is the wrestling business where multiple guys have "retired" multiple times but I get where you're coming from as well... 

fucking sucks... that's all I really know...


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

RAW's Rating will definitely spike, but Bryan is universally loved. Is he announcing this in his home town?


----------



## mrcabrera (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

what if this turns into a storyline where the WWE doctors ended up lying to him about not being able to wrestle and have him find out his wife and HHH were behind it (idea heard on the Joe Cronin Show YouTube channel which is now live)


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Fuuuuck. 

The dormant Bryan mark in me is wallowing :no:










This act right here got me to binge watch a bunch of Raws after over a decade of hiatus. I was then introduced to this kick ass underdog named Daniel Bryan and I was hooked, lined and sinkered. 

I was lucky enough to get back into the product as Bryan was on the rise and the ferocious support he was receiving gained more and more steam as weeks past. 

What a great, hilarious and frustrating as fuck experience that was :lol 

In the end, that crazy journey was soooo worth it. Nothing will ever be able to take this moment away from him or his fans.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Roxinius said:


> So I guess you've never heard of committing to the bit eh?
> 
> This would be more believeable had he just announced it at raw tonight


I also am a big fan of DB. I always watched his matches with great entusiasm, he was one of a kind, i cheered for him like i cheered for nobody else in 25 years of watching wrestling but please, lets get real. 



Aficionado said:


> Because many of us are in fact marks at heart. And I mean that in the best way possible and not the derogatory way many use it on this forum.
> 
> It took me months to accept Punk was gone. I'll at least wait until tonight to accept Bryan is too.


I know what you mean my friend. I still can't believe..



Tim Legend said:


> I mean this is the wrestling business where multiple guys have "retired" multiple times but I get where you're coming from as well...
> 
> fucking sucks... that's all I really know...


Of course it sucks. No one wanted this but due to all the background in this process it seems he is really out for good..



The Last Marauder said:


> What a great, hilarious and frustrating as fuck experience that was :lol
> 
> In the end, that crazy journey was soooo worth it. Nothing will ever be able to take this moment away from him or his fans.


I feel you man. This is exactly what fans must be feeling..


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Diamond Dogs said:


> Meltzer...
> 
> http://www.f4wonline.com/wrestling-...-207216?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


So far, confirming what was suspected, that it's extremely unlikely to be a swerve, and that Bryan had been trying to convince WWE to clear him by being cleared by various non-WWE doctors, but Dr. Maroon (currently in the middle of the NFL concussion controversy, and portrayed as being soft/uncaring on concussions in the recent movie about the controversy) gave an unyielding no, despite Bryan passing all the other doctor's tests with flying colours.

Bryan's contract is effectively frozen because he's "injured" so there was no chance of him leaving the WWE and working elsewhere as he wanted to do if WWE wouldn't clear him.

He did say that Bryan had most recent tests in January and if they showed something to lead to his retirement, Bryan will elaborate tonight.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Man, the crowd is gonna go apeshit tonight.

Either with disbelief that his announcement is genuine and he starts bawling his eyes out, or if he provides a last minute swerve and announces one final run for the gold.

Knowing this company, they'll probably give him the mic to start his announcement and then cut to commercial. :denirolol


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Dear all the idiots that thought either -

A) WWE were holding Bryan back to "protect Roman" in some sort of senseless conspiracy

B) It was all down to WWE Dr's


Just how mother fucking stupid do you feel right now?.....


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



mrcabrera said:


> what if this turns into a storyline where the WWE doctors ended up lying to him about not being able to wrestle and have him find out his wife and HHH were behind it (idea heard on the Joe Cronin Show YouTube channel which is now live)


A story about WWE doctors being untrustworthy while WWE are in two separate lawsuits for malpractice and concussion controversy. Truly clever.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Man, was already slowly breaking the "watching wrestling" habit, haven't watched a RAW live in ages, only caught bits and pieces here and there. Was hoping a DB return would reignite my interest. Now I wonder if after tonight, I'll ever be really back into it.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Just in, we received rare visual footage of how WWE is looking on the road to Wrestlemania


----------



## mrcabrera (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

https://twitter.com/TheCoachESPN/status/696766328129110016


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

The conspiracy to protect the anointed one's push is now complete.

The devil is dancing tonight, and doing sarcastic "YES!" chants while he's at it. 


This company....


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I hope they have his announcement at the end of Raw. Would certainly kill the entire show if it's bad news.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



QWERTYOP said:


> Dear all the idiots that thought either -
> 
> A) WWE were holding Bryan back to "protect Roman" in some sort of senseless conspiracy
> 
> ...


You realise it IS down to the WWE doctors? The reason is they won't clear him (for their own reasons), and as long as he is uncleared, his contract is frozen and he can't leave to wrestle anywhere else.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

*So according to WOR, Bryan made the decision to retire. And that Bryan might have brain damage.

So for once, people like me were wrong. :draper2*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

This really fucking sucks, but I completely understand. Throughout his entire career, he worked his ass off and fought for everything he earned from the indie circuits all the way up to the big leagues. Imo, he'll go down as one of the greatest to ever step into the ring. Enjoy your retirement, Bryan. And thanks for the memories.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *So according to WOR, Bryan made the decision to retire. And that Bryan might have brain damage.
> 
> So for once, people like me were wrong. :draper2*


Brain damage? Fuck, please let this be one of the times Meltzer is dead wrong


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696772480216633344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696774740636098560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696778609986576384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696778973598973952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696769656435167232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696771830028333056


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Please be a work

Please be a work

Please be a work

Please be a work

Please be a work


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Ithil said:


> You realise it IS down to the WWE doctors? The reason is they won't clear him (for their own reasons), and as long as he is uncleared, his contract is frozen and he can't leave to wrestle anywhere else.


On the plus side, his contract cannot be frozen in perpetuity, esp. since it's classified as an independent contractor agreement.

Which means he will be unchained and fee one day. 


This company....


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



The Last Marauder said:


> Brain damage? Fuck, please let this be one of the times Meltzer is dead wrong


*Agreed. I hope to god he's wrong :cry*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *So according to WOR, Bryan made the decision to retire. And that Bryan might have brain damage.
> 
> So for once, people like me were wrong. :draper2*


Well that's what Meltzer assumes might've happened but he said that he isn't sure. At least he confirmed that Bryan did indeed ask for his notice but was denied for various reasons


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I was watching some of his house show matches yesterday, which were more entertaining than most of 2016 ppv matches.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Am i The Only one Praying that he Pulls a Mark Henry?


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I just hope that the Brain Damage thing isn't true at all. Meltzer doesn't know the whole thing, so I hope he is wrong on that aspect.

That would break my heart if he does have it.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Yea not buying the brain damage story.

He was cleared by 3 DOCTORS. 3.

No way they clear him if he had brain damage. Seems bs.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Beaker3391 said:


> Am i The Only one Praying that he Pulls a Mark Henry?


I don't think that other wrestlers would be tweeting about this if it were a work.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Shootin' 3's Like Steph Curry said:


> Coach saying Bryan is going to be on ESPN tomorrow pretty much confirms this is legit. Fuck   .


It also confirms he's legit hurt.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *I hope so. I hope to go he's wrong :cry*


Me too. That's honestly what I hoped he would avoid with retirement. That's some scary shit right there. Strong dude either way. Not many can be in that good of a condition with as many concussions he's had. 

Still, seems unfair for it to end so abruptly for a guy with this much passion for the business and fans.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

FUCK


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Im fucking gutted, i only started watching again in 2012 and he instantly became 1 of my favourites along with Punk so im glad i got to witness his GOAT run with kane and then winning the title at Wrestlemania 30.


----------



## si1927 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm retiring because.......*music hits TTTTTTOOOOOOO SSSSWWWWEEEETTT!!
Styles, Anderson and Gallows, masked up attack Bryan from behind and his head in the chair and AJ hits spiral tap. That should do it for new top heel and Styles vs Bryan at Mania. HA! I can dream....dammit


----------



## UKChatta (Dec 4, 2015)

I would be very surprised of this was a work. Nikki and roman have already posted about it aswell.

I think hes done. Massive shame.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



SnapOrTap said:


> Yea not buying the brain damage story.
> 
> He was cleared by 3 DOCTORS. 3.
> 
> No way they clear him if he had brain damage. Seems bs.


So if Bryan goes on ESPN tomorrow and talks about how he realized his long term health wasn't worth the risk of in ring competition will you believe it directly from his mouth?


This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Well that's what Meltzer assumes might've happened but he isn't sure. At least he confirmed that Bryan did indeed ask for his notice but was denied for various reasons


*Yeah. On top of that, it seems so weird that Bryan has been cleared by 3 doctors, and yet none of them could tell that he had brain damage? That's just odd. But like you said, Meltzer could just be speculating. :draper2*


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Damn, this sucks. So I guess we'll never see him wrestle again anywhere

Well, I hope him and Brie enjoy the rest of the lives together and can perhaps raise a nice family.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I saw him trending and immediately thought "shit he's dead" which speaks volumes about his medical record with concessions. Honestly feel this is the right move, before he ended up either dead or paralysed for life.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *So according to WOR, Bryan made the decision to retire. And that Bryan might have brain damage.
> 
> So for once, people like me were wrong. :draper2*


He did not say that, he only said that Bryan had had his most recent tests in January, and that it's possible the results of those were related to Bryan's decision to retire. If they are, Bryan will tell everyone tonight on RAW.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *So according to WOR, Bryan made the decision to retire. And that Bryan might have brain damage.
> 
> So for once, people like me were wrong. :draper2*


:gameover Fuck, this looking more and more grim.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

So disappointed right now


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Wouldn't be surprised if he was inducted into this year's HOF


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Yeah. On top of that, it seems so weird that Bryan has been cleared by 3 doctors, and yet none of them could tell that he had brain damage? That's just odd. But like you said, Meltzer could just be speculating. :draper2*


Meltzer does explain that a bit, but it's lacking info and context to form any kind of conclusion. It seems like WWE's doctor was hellbent on not letting him wrestle in fear for his health, but whether or not that has more to do with concussion-handling coming into heavy scrutiny by the media as of late is anyone's guess. I don't want to talk about medical stuff that I know nothing about, but I doubt that Bryan would've been given the ok by other professional doctors if his brain was visibly damaged


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Don't worry guys, we still have Roman Reigns.

Belee dat


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Damn brain damage now reportedly too? I hope he's ok healthwise. I too hope this is a work. i really do but, i understand if he cant compete anymore.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I don't know how can I continue to watch wrestling after this news...I just really can't.

It sucked the "wrestling life" out of me.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I'm having a tough time concentrating at work right now. This is really affecting me more than I imagined.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

It's a work or this it's the only way for Bryan to escape from WWE and join LU.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Dartz said:


> Don't worry guys, we still have Roman Reigns.
> 
> Belee dat


Now I am even more sad :mj2

Belee Dat :mj2


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



StraightYesSociety said:


> My dream booking would be Vince in the ring cutting a promo and saying Steph and Haitch are running late. Shane comes back and say he's been looking at the numbers (finances). There seems to be a lot of money being transferred to an account. After further digging that account belongs to a "kayfabe doctor." The same doc that won't clear Bryan, Vince sells this with his amazing facials. Bryan's music hits and he beats the crap out of Vince. Start the story of Bryan getting cleared. Vince vs Shane (because the McMahons love to feud and make it about themselves) with Roman heel turning and aligning with Vince and Bryan aligned with Shane.


This is what you call entertainment. Except it's too late for this....unless Ambrose wins at Fast Lane. Which wouldn't make much sense. One can only dream...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696765127702413312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696760204281704449

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696780664704598016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696782859445534720


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Dam, even though we haven't seen him wrestle for months and we've all been speculating, it still hurts to know that he's retiring, thank you Daniel Bryan for all the great matches and great moments throughout not just your WWE career, but also your Indy career


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Meltzer has inside source now in hospitals too?


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

On one hand the WWE gets accused of pushing talent when they are injured, and then on the other they get accused of holding someone back when they don't clear them to wrestle due to injuries? That's ridiculous.

I get that people want to vilify the WWE left and right for everything they can, but it's becoming quite childish and moronic. Bryan has had neck injuries and a concussion. From all the problems going on in sports with those two areas of the body it's wise that the WWE doesn't clear him, yet people think the WWE is punishing and holding him back.
If they cleared him and he went out there and crippled himself or died then the same fans that said the WWE was holding him back would bash the WWE for clearing him when he's had a history of these kinds of injuries.

It's not like the WWE hasn't tried to give him other roles and jobs in the company for the time being.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



A-C-P said:


> Now I am even more sad :mj2
> 
> Belee Dat :mj2











I shouldn't have laughed at that.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

This is the problem (re: We still have Roman). Fans get too obsessed with who's at the top. I can enjoy the show regardless of who's at the top because I don't sit for 3 hours seething about one guy. I'm not looking through rose colored glasses but I'm not looking through hate goggles, either.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



prosperwithdeen said:


> This is what you call entertainment. Except it's too late for this....unless Ambrose wins at Fast Lane. Which wouldn't make much sense. One can only dream...


If there is one good thing that could come of this (in regards to the WWE) I hope that with Bryan retiring, it riles fans back up like they were for him and get Dean in the ME match at WM this year.

Though I have a feeling that Bryan officially retiring is only going to cause more fans to just "give up" :mj2


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I am absolutely devastated for the guy, FFS. thanks for the memories Bryan.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Good career. WWE and Daniel Bryan both lost a lot of money by not bringing him in years earlier. Oh well.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Rip the Nakamura match


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

WWE's FB cover page:










:mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

'YOU THINK IT'S THAT EASY? I GOT A LOT LEFT IN THE TANK!'


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Damn. While I'll admit I wasn't the biggest Bryan fan this is still so fucking depressing.


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

See you at Wrestlemania DBry. This is a work.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I think this might be a swerve, I really do.
Perhaps to have him turn heel and feud with Roman? Maybe?


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

He will be wrestling in NJPW in like a year. Just a WWE-Retirement.


----------



## SHEP! (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



chargebeam said:


> I'm having a tough time concentrating at work right now. This is really affecting me more than I imagined.


I know how you feel, I just have such a sick feeling in my gut that is going to be there all day  Normally I watch RAW later so I can skip parts, but tonight I absolutely have to watch live.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Spidey said:


> WWE's FB cover page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just watched WM30 again this week. :mj2 probably never get that level of organic popularity again :mj2


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

The only way I can conceive that this might be a work is if he's turning heel because he's seriously pulling on people's heartstrings right now -- but i'm absolutely sure it's legit, unfortunately


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*







One of my all time favorite WWE moments. This was incredible.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Fuck this shit. I'm watching his segment and then never watching the WWE again. It's been four months of not watching with the promise of watching upon his return. Now? It's over.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

1 last swerve.

Please.

1 last swerve.

Please.

But I can already see it, 

he's going to put over Reigns again.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Who else thinks this probably gonna lead to the special referee spot at the HHH vs Reigns match like Scot Hall challenged WWE to do.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Well fuck.


I think this isn't a swerve. But hopefully, he's not all that broken down physically and is only doing this to get out of his contract so he can go wrestle elsewhere :mj2 :mj2

If it IS because of serious medical concerns, then good for him.

It's still a sad sad day. I haven't watched a single Raw in 2-3 months, I'll check out his segment tonight :mj2


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

The tears when this turns out to be real.

I wish it wasn't true but I'm not going to kid myself. Now with Coachman tweeting that as well makes me think it's definitely real. I can't see WWE making ESPN look like fools.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Hope it ends up like this


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Wow his retirement hits the front page of reddit.

Top twitter trend.

Dam, the last of a dying breed.

The last real draw. 

Please be a swerve.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I couldn't believe it when I read this. I always knew that this was the likely outcome, but it still sucks that it has actually happened. Bryan winning the title at Mania 30 was one of my favourite moments as a wrestling fan.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*






:mj2


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



wkc_23 said:


> Hope it ends up like this


:lmao


----------



## Dgario Stringfield (Jul 27, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Tbh I enjoyed his ladder match at 31 over the wm30 matches although they were equal,but I have slot of respect for dbry.I remember hearing an article about how he wanted the ic title to be important again.I'm not his biggest fan initially but he grew on me.Didn't like his early work or anything but I have respect for him because dude is a gym rat n u can tell.He lived n breathed the business like punk,benoit,angle,undertaker did.So yeah it's pretty sad day but at the same time it's hard for me to imagine him n aj styles n the same company now the aj signing makes sense.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

something something Vince McMahon's fault something something


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696786878633267200


----------



## djangoat (Sep 26, 2015)

I really hope this is a work and Kevin Owens comes out and talks crap and then they have a feud going into Mania.

If he really is retiring then I am upset we're losing the GOAT.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Fuck it. I knew this was going to happen yesterday. Shame this happened right after he finally starts making big money after years of busting his off for pennies


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Well this just plain old sucks :jose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I've been watching Bryan since 2001/2002 and I'll accept whatever Bryan decides to do. I am curious to see if this is a true retirement or one where he does eventually compete elsewhere. I'll support him in whatever he does. My interest in WWE is at an all time low now.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Really don't know what to make of this. 

I really hope this is a work but I hardly doubt it is 


Such a shame he never got the proper WWE title run he deserved


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Blackbeard said:


> Well this just plain old sucks :jose


Wait, you watch wrestling? :heyman5


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*



SnapOrTap said:


> Lmao.
> 
> Vince got desperate enough.
> 
> ...


I'd just like to take a moment to laugh at you and the 16 people who liked your post.

:lol:lol:lol:lol

There that's it.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696770529131425792
How dare they tweet this right now!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

My mind has been made up now. 100% legit in my view.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

If i hear that big inbred cunt JBL refer to him as a farm animal once tonight i will find him and i will kill his family.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



They LIVE said:


> The conspiracy to protect the anointed one's push is now complete.


Some people on here just bemuse me.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Good riddance though, unlike others I'd hate to see Bryan die or get paralysed because some people just can't let go.

He'll serve his purpose as a trainer down at NXT. He could teach Balor & Crews that even vanilla/chocolate midgets can be entertaining.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Do some people really think this is a work???


:drake1


----------



## U can't b serious (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

For once this will be an interesting episode of Raw


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



chargebeam said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696770529131425792
> How dare they tweet this right now!


Did the WWE really just tweet this? :lmao never change :vince8


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

On the bright side, once Bryan leaves (or if he leaves), I can officially have no emotional statement to this garbage company.

Hope this garbage company burns.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Trublez said:


> Damn. While I'll admit I wasn't the biggest Bryan fan this is still so fucking depressing.


Completely agree.

I'm just glad it's going to be address and come to a head tonight. The speculation and rumor was frustrating.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NOOOOOOOOO :mj2 Please let this be some sort of a work :mj2

God damn it, this is terrible. I would've really loved to see him wrestle Nakamura and Lesnar. Guess that'll never be.

If this is truly the end, Bryan could leave knowing that he was one of the greatest in-ring performers ever. From his days in ROH to WWE, he has brought consistently good to great work in every match he was in no matter what type of match and what type of opponent, he brought out the best in every one of them. Been a fan of his since he was depicted as a vegan geek in 2010 and it's amazing how he went from that to being one of the most over wrestlers in recent memory. Every time he showed up or whenever he would get a hot tag or go on a comeback, the crowd would just go mental and that was amazing to see. Main eventing Wrestlemania 30 will forever be he's crowning achievement and no one can ever take that away from him and his journey to win the WWE World Heavyweight Championship made me feel like a kid again wanting to see the good guy get one over the the bad guys. Damn shame it had to end like this but his health is important.

Thank you Bryan :mj2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

He truly will be remembered as one of the greats who ever laced up a pair of boots. I'm gonna miss him in the ring.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Poor Seattle. First Beast Mode retires last night, now DB is retiring.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Poor guy, well at least he got his moment and made it to the top, WM 30 will always be an iconic moment.

It's unfortunate that bad things happen to good people but he's a big boy and he'll bounce back. I hope the best for him


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



BoJackson said:


> something something Vince McMahon's fault something something


He wanted to keep wrestling but cannot get out of his contract.

How is it not Vince's fault that he is retiring. 

It reminds me of the great hockey player for the Montreal Canadiens Guy Lafleur. They wouldn't play him and they wouldn't trade him cause of his stature so all he had to do was retire. 

He returned years later to play for the NY Rangers.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Hopefully it's the first segment, we can get it done and I can switch off. Like fuck am I watching three hours of this trash.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



A-C-P said:


> Did the WWE really just tweet this? :lmao never change :vince8


How is that tweet wrong or scandalous in any way ?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



SnapOrTap said:


> On the bright side, once Bryan leaves (or if he leaves), I can officially have no emotional statement to this garbage company.
> 
> Hope this garbage company burns.


Bryan was honestly the last thing in WWE I really, truly cared about. His Rumble elimination last year is when I cancelled my network subscription and stopped watching Raw

If I wasn't so in love with Lucha Underground there'd honestly be nothing else in wrestling I would have a strong emotional investment in right now.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



SnapOrTap said:


> On the bright side, once Bryan leaves (or if he leaves), I can officially have no emotional statement to this garbage company.
> 
> Hope this garbage company burns.


Woah, Lighten up there bud.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



chargebeam said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696770529131425792
> How dare they tweet this right now!


Oh my :lmao 

One of the reasons I love WWE so much, this is actually more leaning towards insulting rather than trolling but it's still fucking hilarious:lol
Big ol' FU to the (s)marks.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Daniel Bryan. 

This is so sad and unexpected.

Thank you for everything.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Rocky Mark said:


> How is that tweet wrong or scandalous in any way ?


I didn't say it was wrong or scandalous :draper2

Just funny in a trollish way given the Bryan retirement announcement....


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



TNA is Here said:


> He wanted to keep wrestling but cannot get out of his contract.
> 
> How is it not Vince's fault that he is retiring.
> 
> ...


So Bryan wants to wrestle, Vince doesn't allow that. Therefore he retires from wrestling completely ? Get real

Or you can say his injuries caught up to him and another doctor told him he can't wrestle anymore


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Idk his retirement is huge, I have a hard time believing he'd let the cat out of the bag on twitter.

Either they thought it would soften the blow before the segment, or it's legitimately a swerve. I hope its the latter.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Well, we had a good run, WWE. 

Now that the GOATs Punk, AJ Lee and Daniel are gone, there is nothing of interest left.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Just heard the news.:crying:
Damn this sux, so depressing.
I wish him the best in whatever he sets his eyes on, whether its back to wrestling in other promotions or doing something new.

The biggest draw of modern WWE is now truly gone, I wonder if WWE even realize what they have just lost.


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I can't say anything bad about *Bryan danielson the man*. 

*But daniel bryan the character????


FINALLY!!!!! SEE YOU NEVER!!!!*












Warn me, ban me, I don't care... I just couldn't stand him. 
YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Why would Daniel Bryan tweet that though?

Why not save the announcement for RAW?


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696772480216633344
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696774740636098560
> 
> ...


The ROH one got to me and I couldn't hold the tears. :crying:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Currently, Roman Reigns is probably begging Vince to not appear tonight. The crowd will want no part of him, neither do I.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696786878633267200
Welp...


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Daniel Bryan vs Undertaker in a loser must retire match at WM32.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Catsaregreat said:


> Daniel Bryan vs Undertaker in a loser must retire match at WM32.


We'd all want Bryan to win that one. Wouldn't happen.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



A-C-P said:


> Did the WWE really just tweet this? :lmao never change :vince8



In their defense that tweet was probably set up a week ago and went off on a timer. That stuff happens on social media all the time.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

This is the end, guys.


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Fuck everything


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

And it was via twitter, get the fuck out of here.



If this is true a part of my heart just will be dead tomorrow.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Flumpnugget said:


> If i hear that big inbred cunt JBL refer to him as a farm animal once tonight i will find him and i will kill his family.




You do know that when he said that, he was in character and he is the heel announcer? Geez some of you get so butthurt when Bryan's character gets run down for show. What's happening with Bryan is real so JBL isn't going to bad mouth him.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Rocky Mark said:


> So Bryan wants to wrestle, Vince doesn't allow that. Therefore he retires from wrestling completely ? Get real
> 
> Or you can say his injuries caught up to him and another doctor told him he can't wrestle anymore


They won't let him resign! Bryan asked for his release and they won't let him. Because of something in his contract when a wrestler is injured, he cannot be let go or something like that.

They pulled the same shit with Ray Mysterio, he couldn't wrestle elsewhere for ages. 

Use your brain.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

A shame, surprised Undertaker didn't retire after his concussion 2 years ago. I'll watch the segment tomorrow.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Vague Katti said:


> This is the end, guys.







:mj2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



ShowStopper said:


> Do some people really think this is a work???
> 
> 
> :drake1


Let them have hope. They'll find out the hard way soon enough... :mj2


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



chargebeam said:


> Currently, Roman Reigns is probably begging Vince to not appear tonight. The crowd will want no part of him, neither do I.


Yeah it's Reigns fault Bryan had to retire. You Bryan marks are a joke along with the Punk ones. Made wrestling shit the last few years.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

worst part is he never proved any of his critics wrong..

He got to the top and immediatly choked.. B+ player confirmed.. 

Oh well, sometimes life doesn't go the way you want it to.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



SovereignVA said:


> Idk his retirement is huge, I have a hard time believing he'd let the cat out of the bag on twitter.
> 
> Either they thought it would soften the blow before the segment, or it's legitimately a swerve. I hope its the latter.


Don't worry, he is going to get attacked by Kane. Because Vince knows that is really what we want to see again.










But on a serious note, I wish the guy the best.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I'm not really seeing the angle here that WWE could be running with me. My stomach dropped when I saw the thread title and read the tweet. I wish it didn't have to end like this for him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Wait, you watch wrestling? :heyman5


It is a wrestling forum after all unk2

I just don't post regularly in these sections because I try to avoid the spoilers.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Vårmakos said:


> Well, we had a good run, WWE.
> 
> Now that the GOATs Punk, AJ Lee and Daniel are gone, there is nothing of interest left.


Truer words have never been spoken. Granted, I think there is still some quality stars WWE has right now like Ambrose, Owens, and Bayley could be huge if their womens division didn't suck

But Punk, Bryan and AJ were titans. Nobody's gotten as big and as over as they did in recent years.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

It is what it is though.

When Bryan was over, he could've been their next Rock/Hogan/Austin with his reactions but they waited too long in the politics of everything.

Punk was right.

In the end, Vince could be a billionaire, but because chooses to be a millionaire.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I think it is true, sadly. There were rumours he could be retiring ever since his first injury back in 2014 and rumours returned when he got injured again last year. I don't think it's a work because didn't they try something like this in late 2014? where he tweeted something to suggest he would be retiring but then came out on RAW to announce he would be competing at the Royal Rumble. 

Really sad if it is true though. The most over wrestler since the Rock/Austin days and his career has been a HUGE success despite the injuries. Possibly the last wrestler who was pushed organically and everything they did with him...just felt real. The underdog storyline felt more real than this current storyline they are doing with Reigns. I could believe everything that Stephanie and HHH were saying at the time because it always came across they believed them. From the +B player comment to the undersized wrestler and then them saying he is not best for business, that was all believable because the company weren't really a fan of his push and that was obvious. So from that perspective, the storyline felt very real and he felt like an underdog. He was vulnerable and didn't always 'superman' his way to the top. It took him till WM to finally get his moment and he didn't have the belt taken away from him. Thanks for the memories Bryan! He main evented WM and he deserved that!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

My friend just said to me that it's a work to give kevin owens something to do to make him look worse by attacking a guy who is retiring. ONE LAST MATCH! lol

i think it's real though, and i'm so heartbroken for him because he loved and was good at his job.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



chargebeam said:


> Currently, Roman Reigns is probably begging Vince to not appear tonight. The crowd will want no part of him, neither do I.


You know they'll have Bryan give Roman the verbal rub on his farewell speech....


BUT BY GOD if Bryan gives his farewell speech and Roman comes down to thank him in person and they hug, then Bryan kicks his head off and it's all a swerve on the retirment...IT MAY BE THE GREATEST MOMENT IN THIS DECADES WRESTLING HISTORY!


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Iron Man said:


> A shame, surprised Undertaker didn't retire after his concussion 2 years ago. I'll watch the segment tomorrow.





Undertaker's and Daniel Bryan's injury severities are totally different. Taker is just old and a little more prone to being injured, but he only wrestles a handful of matches, only seen as a special attraction, and the WWE doesn't have to invest a lot into him anymore. Taker should have retired 4 years ago, and technically he's semi-retired. Bryan not only has the concussion issue, but he also had the neck injury too and nobody knows the full severity of that too.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696771830028333056


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Not sure how Vince can be blamed for this? Bryan clearly came back too early and got hurt again. If anyone is to blame its Bryan for not knowing when to slow down. And if any other company picks him up then shame on them for enabling him. Bryan is gonna push himself to wrestle until his body gives out. Just stay home and have a Bella baby horde


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



BigPawr said:


> You know they'll have Bryan give Roman the verbal rub on his farewell speech....


I doubt the WWE is this stupid, and I do not expect anything like this to happen....

BUT if this is really just Bryan retiring for real (which I think it is) the WWE better just let it be about Bryan. If they try to somehow sneak in (or not sneak and just blatantly) put in anything to try and give a rub to someone else I will be personally disappointed.

And if they in anyway try to use this as a way to get cheers for Reigns, well then the WWE is dumber than I even thought.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696771830028333056


Bryan's REAL home paying homage to him.

:banderas


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Daniel Bryan trending worldwide!


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Retiring completely, or just from WWE? Please not completely. Why if three docs have cleared him?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Why drop the bomb on Twitter?

I don't know why that irks me...


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



A-C-P said:


> I doubt the WWE is this stupid, and I do not expect anything like this to happen....
> 
> BUT if this is really just Bryan retiring for real (which I think it is) the WWE better just let it be about Bryan. If they try to somehow sneak in (or not sneak and just blatantly) put in anything to try and give a rub to someone else I will be personally disappointed.
> 
> And if they in anyway try to use this as a way to get cheers for Reigns, well then the WWE is dumber than I even thought.


Daniel: Guys before I retire, I just wanna put over a guy I gave a verbal fellatio to last year at Fastlane. The guy who pinned me clean. The Big Dog himself. Please cheer him. Thanks. It's been good.

Reigns: BELIEVE DATTTTTTTT

My god.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



bigdog40 said:


> You do know that when he said that, he was in character and he is the heel announcer? Geez some of you get so butthurt when Bryan's character gets run down for show. What's happening with Bryan is real so JBL isn't going to bad mouth him.


It was a joke pal, chill.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Simply Flawless said:


> Not sure how Vince can be blamed for this? Bryan clearly came back too early and got hurt again. If anyone is to blame its Bryan for not knowing when to slow down. And if any other company picks him up then shame on them for enabling him. Bryan is gonna push himself to wrestle until his body gives out. Just stay home and have a Bella baby horde


Why the WWE won't let him out of his contract then.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Simply Flawless said:


> Not sure how Vince can be blamed for this? Bryan clearly came back too early and got hurt again. If anyone is to blame its Bryan for not knowing when to slow down. And if any other company picks him up then shame on them for enabling him. Bryan is gonna push himself to wrestle until his body gives out. Just stay home and have a Bella baby horde


No you can't blame vince for this it is Bryans Fault.. Instead of getting surgery right away (like he should have done) he wanted to solve it with fresh air and hope it healed naturally to be more "organic"..

and now it's too late.. He's a fucking dumbass.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Avada Kedavra said:


> Why would Daniel Bryan tweet that though?
> 
> Why not save the announcement for RAW?


Because advertising him for Raw will boost ratings.

WWE gonna WWE.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



TNA is Here said:


> Why the WWE won't let him out of his contract then.


Uh maybe to try and save his life maybe? If several doctors havent cleared him yet he goes off to wrestle and die its gonna look bad on WWE don't ya think? WWE aren't the bad guys for trying to help him from himself


----------



## kwilesthebrand (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Make him GM


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



A-C-P said:


> And if they in anyway try to use this as a way to get cheers for Reigns, well then the WWE is dumber than I even thought.


Every time we've said this, they've shown us they are. I can completely see them trying to get Reigns cheers with this by for example after giving Daniel time to explain himself and the sendoff Steph comes out to berate DB and Reigns comes out to take up for him. Would be utterly asinine but it's possible.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

It makes sense to announce on Twitter first.

This is huge news, and if DB came out on RAW unannounced and announced his retirement the show would come to a crashing halt. The rest of show would be dead in the water.

By announcing it first, everyone has a few hours to let it sink in and get over the initial shock/disappointment of it. So when he appears on the show, fans will obviously still be sad but they'll be more prepared for what he has to say, and the show has maybe SOME chance of carrying on.

But still, the entire thing is just heartbreaking :frown2:


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Probably just sit home all day, cry and eat corn chips.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696771830028333056


Yeah, it is the real deal. It's been a long time coming with the issues he has had.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Avada Kedavra said:


> Why drop the bomb on Twitter?
> 
> I don't know why that irks me...


Daniel Bryan surprise appearance? Ratings stay the same.

Daniel Bryan confirming he's on Raw? I'll tune in, may just DVR and watch tomorrow.

Daniel Bryan confirming he's going to retire on Raw? I'm in.


----------



## isthistaken (Apr 21, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Avada Kedavra said:


> Why drop the bomb on Twitter?
> 
> I don't know why that irks me...


Ratings for Vince


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

This definitely has another angle coming with it. This is the road to Wrestlemania in his home state. I would not even be surprised if this were a work. Even if it's a shoot, it will be used to feed into Wrestlemania. You're delusional if you think they wouldn't or shouldn't do that.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I seriously can't believe how both of my 2 top fave wrestlers (other being Punk) went out so abruptly. So fucking sour.

I'm prob gonna shred a tear tonight.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Found this:

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...yan_on_twitter_due_to_medical_reasons/czsjrmk

*Observer breaking audio. He had new expansive tests done in NY days before the Rumble, looking at the full brain in detail, every part. Doctors that cleared him pretty clearly didn't, results were really bad, enough that Bryan made the decision himself.*

According to Dave, anyway. Not sure if anyone can confirm this.


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



ironyman said:


> Yeah, it is the real deal. It's been a long time coming with the issues he has had.


ROH getting worked too :lmao


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Thank you Daniel Bryan. :bryan

I'd rather he retire and have a long post wrestling career life and start a family with Brie. Than risk severe injury or worse.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

All this just because Daniel Bryan got a head ache months ago?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Simply Flawless said:


> Uh maybe to try and save his life maybe? If several doctors havent cleared him yet he goes off to wrestle and die its gonna look bad on WWE don't ya think? WWE aren't the bad guys for trying to help him from himself


Then why didn't they do the same for others like Kurt Angle?

I think it's more of a case of they don't want him to go elsewhere.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I think Daniel Bryan, the original underdog, would be a great guy to be in the new BIG underdog Roman Reigns corner for Fastlane.

Bryan Managing Reigns is a guaranteed 100K in Dallas.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



ShowStopper said:


> Do some people really think this is a work???
> 
> 
> :drake1



All you have to do is BOOO...




Yeah, it's not a work 

Very sad day for pro wrestling


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Xenoblade said:


> No you can't blame vince for this it is Bryans Fault.. Instead of getting surgery right away (like he should have done) he wanted to solve it with fresh air and hope it healed naturally to be more "organic"..
> 
> and now it's too late.. He's a fucking dumbass.


retiring because he's had too many concussion. Concussions cannot be healed with surgery...


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Some of the responses in this thread just make me shake my head in disbelief at how much of a cunty asshole some of you people are.

It's unbelievable.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



tark1n said:


> ROH getting worked too :lmao


LOL, that would be funny. But nah, the guy is done. Hell, he has been.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I'll take all of Meltzer's bullshit with a grain of salt, thanks. The guy has proven time after time that he, in fact, doesn't have a fucking clue what is going on half the time and makes educated guesses.

Does he have spies in the MRI rooms as well? Fuck out of here you clown and let Bryan reveal this personal shit by himself.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Hopefully he's just pulling a Mark Henry. Otherwise, it's been fun watching DB and I hope he enjoys retirement.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I hope it is a work. Otherwise, we've all lost the most over performer of the last 10 years to a bullshit set of circumstances out of our and even his control. That's why I refuse to mourn, because as a fan I and many others still got we wanted in WM 30 and in many ways so did he; so despite it all, we can never truly blame the WWE for that. Likewise, the WWE can never take that away.


----------



## Crowl (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



oneMinuteToSix said:


> Yeah, it's not a work
> 
> Very sad day for pro wrestling


While not a work, you have to think that it is more than just a farewell speech as otherwise they would have promoted it as him having a major announcement to make.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



T0M said:


> I'll take all of Meltzer's bullshit with a grain of salt, thanks. The guy has proven time after time that he, in fact, doesn't have a fucking clue what is going on half the time and makes educated guesses.
> 
> Does he have spies in the MRI rooms as well? Fuck out of here you clown and let Bryan reveal this personal shit by himself.


Of for fuck's sake, it's on multiple wrestling sites now. It's not just one guy


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

:mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 


My heart just sank, gutted. There's a lot of things I could say but if tonight truly is the end, if its all said and done at least we had wrestlemania 30.

I can always fondly remember the incredible fan uprising that catapulted him to the top. The machine never wanted him to make it that far but they couldn't stop it. A man so worshiped that despite not being the "guy" still finishes a multi time champion, still beat Triple H at a wrestlemania, still won a wrestlemania main event.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Can't believe so many people actually think it's a work. Wwe keeps posting stuff about his career all over social media and he's gonna be on ESPN tomorrow. No chance this is a work.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Hopefully they let Bryan have his moment. I want his retirement to be real.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696794832430190592The feels :mj2


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I swear if they have Bryan begin to talk about his retirement and then proceed to heel HHH coming out with his belt and mocking the fact that Bryan is just a B+ Player and how he was right all along which leads up to Roman coming out to save the day then I'm going to be pissed. Give this guy a proper retirement speech. No heel authority crap. No putting over Roman Reigns. Just a nice/emotional goodbye like Michaels and Edge's. He and his fans deserve that much.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

It said "in ring competition"

I would love it for him to have a non wrestling role now that he's come to grips with his health situation.


You would think it would interest him to be on the road with Brie.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

imagine it being work and Bryan coming out "due to medical reasons.. i'm announcing my retirement of.... GARDENING WORK.... I HATE WEEDS!!" :lol


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Sad day sucks for dbry,just like other wrestlers too many concussions, injuries shorten their career


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



DJ2334 said:


> I swear if they have Bryan begin to talk about his retirement and then proceed to heel HHH coming out with his belt and mocking the fact that Bryan is just a B+ Player and how he was right all along which leads up to Roman coming out to save the day then I'm going to be pissed. Give this guy a proper retirement speech. No heel authority crap. No putting over Roman Reigns. Just a nice/emotional goodbye like Michaels and Edge's. He and his fans deserve that much.


The more people post this type of thing happening the more I believe the WWE will be dumb enough to do something like this :mj2


----------



## Ozmanofwar (Sep 24, 2015)

*Is Sheamus to blame for DB*

So apparently it was sheamus who injured Daniel Bryan.

R they gonna make some shitty angle about this?

Should sheamus have legitimate heat on him for effectively retiring Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Man this sucks, first beast mode yesterday, now Bryan?


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



DJ2334 said:


> I swear if they have Bryan begin to talk about his retirement and then proceed to heel HHH coming out with his belt and mocking the fact that Bryan is just a B+ Player and how he was right all along which leads up to Roman coming out to save the day then I'm going to be pissed. Give this guy a proper retirement speech. No heel authority crap. No putting over Roman Reigns. Just a nice/emotional goodbye like Michaels and Edge's. He and his fans deserve that much.


Shit

Who leaked our script?

brb

:vince8 :trips10


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

At least he's not dead


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



DJ2334 said:


> I swear if they have Bryan begin to talk about his retirement and then proceed to heel HHH coming out with his belt and mocking the fact that Bryan is just a B+ Player and how he was right all along which leads up to Roman coming out to save the day then I'm going to be pissed. Give this guy a proper retirement speech. No heel authority crap. No putting over Roman Reigns. Just a nice/emotional goodbye like Michaels and Edge's. He and his fans deserve that much.




They aren't going to make an angle out of it. The whole B+ player thing was part of the storyline. They aren't going to have someone come out and get heat for someone who needs it. If Bryan tells WWE it's ok, then I can see them doing such a thing, however the WWE isn't even going to let him take a bump or get physical.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

On a place like this that is somewhat (but mostly has it right) divided, nice to see everyone on here that matters pay their respect to a true talent and good, likable person like Bryan.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Why would a baby face straight up lie to all of his fans on social media and make light of all those wrestlers who actually were forced to retire due to injury just to work the crowd?


Some of ya'll are reaching.. He will either open the show, or get a 10 pm time slot just thanking the fans for the support and leave. Nobody will interfere or try for some cheap heel heat.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Is Sheamus to blame for DB*

Daniel Bryan got the concussion by headbutting Sheamus. Then he wrestled an entire weekend tour with it.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Shows a lot that the first time in months that I was legit buzzed about Raw was about the return of one of my favorites... who will announce his retirement. WWE is fucked over from this point on.

The amount of baity trolls in this thread, though. Some of you should lock yourselves in a cage w/a bazillion scorpions and rethink your purposes in life while you sit in unbearable pain, so that you stop being such assholes to the point where you spout nonsense like you do in an internet forum thread where wrestling fans mourn the supposed loss of an all time career. Not saying you are forced to like him, but at least have some Goddamn sense and respect for the people that do, will ya?


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Xenoblade said:


> Why would a baby face straight up lie to all of his fans on social media and make light of all those wrestlers who actually were forced to retire due to injury just to work the crowd?
> 
> 
> Some of ya'll are reaching.. He will either open the show, or get a 10 pm time slot just thanking the fans for the support and leave. Nobody will interfere or try for some cheap heel heat.


Maybe he is really a baby's ass.


----------



## TaporSnap (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

60+ pages in like 2 hours.

It's just the yes chant that's over right????????

Bye Dragon, I'll miss you.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



bigdog40 said:


> They aren't going to make an angle out of it. The whole B+ player thing was part of the storyline. They aren't going to have someone come out and get heat for someone who needs it. If Bryan tells WWE it's ok, then I can see them doing such a thing, however the WWE isn't even going to let him take a bump or get physical.


I was more referring to a verbal confrontation with Roman Reigns coming out to stop HHH from insulting Bryan and maybe finishing the promo with something like, "Don't worry, Daniel. At Wrestlemania this TATER TOT won't be world champion anymore and you can Belee dat sufferinsuccotash son!". 

Also, since they're building up HHH as the number one heel and Reigns as the number one face for the main event of mania, I wouldn't put it past WWE using Bryan's retirement speech as a way to get more heat on HHH and Roman more over with the crowd by sticking up for Bryan.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

People should definitely keep it classy. I'm no Bryan fan but we should all be respectful to him. This is one of the hardest days for an athlete to go through.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Daniel Bryan retiring has made the CNN headlines.

3rd news story from the top.

Daniel Bryan = Starpower.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



DJ2334 said:


> I was more referring to a verbal confrontation with Roman Reigns coming out to stop HHH from insulting Bryan and maybe finishing the promo with something like, "Don't worry, Daniel. At Wrestlemania this TATER TOT won't be world champion anymore and you can Belee dat sufferinsuccotash son!".
> 
> Also, since they're building up HHH as the number one heel and Reigns as the number one face for the main event of mania, I wouldn't put it past WWE using Bryan's retirement speech as a way to get more heat on HHH and Roman more over with the crowd by sticking up for Bryan.


IF they do something this stupid it is going to have the exact OPPOSITE effect.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



ATF said:


> Shows a lot that the first time in months that I was legit buzzed about Raw was about the return of one of my favorites... who will announce his retirement. WWE is fucked over from this point on.
> *
> The amount of baity trolls in this thread, though. Some of you should lock yourselves in a cage w/a bazillion scorpions and rethink your purposes in life while you sit in unbearable pain, so that you stop being such assholes to the point where you spout nonsense like you do in an internet forum thread where wrestling fans mourn the supposed loss of an all time career. Not saying you are forced to like him, but at least have some Goddamn sense and respect for the people that do, will ya?*


If you've seen some of the threads reporting serious injuries for wrestlers (especially 'Indy Darlings'), this is nothing surprising. No class whatsoever in certain fans.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Is Sheamus to blame for DB*

Bryan said himself that Sheamus isn't to be blamed.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



DJ2334 said:


> I was more referring to a verbal confrontation with Roman Reigns coming out to stop HHH from insulting Bryan and maybe finishing the promo with something like, "Don't worry, Daniel. At Wrestlemania this TATER TOT won't be world champion anymore and you can Belee dat sufferinsuccotash son!".
> 
> Also, since they're building up HHH as the number one heel and Reigns as the number one face for the main event of mania, I wouldn't put it past WWE using Bryan's retirement speech as a way to get more heat on HHH and Roman more over with the crowd by sticking up for Bryan.




I wouldn't either, but given the circumstances, I don't think they will endorse such a thing. At least not tonight. I say WWE let him announce his retirement and not make a huge angle out of it. Have Bryan come back in a different role to help work the Triple H/Roman Reigns angle, even though I don't think it's warranted.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

This thread is so sad. Need some lighthearted humor. 






Never forget.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Tonight's Raw about to be emotional as fuck.

This is indeed a dark day for Wrestling fans.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Vague Katti said:


> This thread is so sad. Need some lighthearted humor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







The Memories :mj2


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Damn after all those hashtags, 'Bryan's been cleared by another!' And all that he's actually ended up retiring. Fuck.

I don't even care what anyone says, one of the all time greats up with Rock, Austin, HHH and etc. He truly had something special that can never be recreated. I'm truly saddened by this. Saddened more than I ever have been in wrestling, but still, #ThankYouBryan !

:yes


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

legit doing the :mj2 face rn

haven't been this bummed wrestling-wise since HBK's retirement :mj2


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*










NEVER FORGET


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

First Raw in AGES that us fans are actually going to have some emotional investment in. Unfortunately though, it takes something real and negative for that to happen.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Raw going to be so damn emotional.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696793561866461185Respect shown to the American Dragon by the American Wolf.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



A-C-P said:


> IF they do something this stupid it is going to have the exact OPPOSITE effect.


I hope so. I really hope the crowd doesn't just eat this shit up with Reigns joining in with Bryan and ending Raw with the YES! chants as a disgruntled HHH heads to the back with an angry Steph.

I just want the whole retirement speech to be 100% Bryan. No storylines. Just one big emotional goodbye.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



ShowStopper said:


> First Raw in AGES that us fans are actually going to have some emotional investment in. Unfortunately though, it takes something real and negative for that to happen.


Then after this Raw, barring some major happenings between now and the end of FL, I will be less interested in the product during WM season than I ever have been

:mj2


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*






:lmao While Bryan was a perfect babyface, his heel run was entertaining as fuck as well. #NeverForget


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

DB just arrived at KeyArena. Big E was first in line. Asked DB to sign his breasts.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Tony said:


> NEVER FORGET


The guy who actually got me back into watching wrestling, almost Mick Foley-esque with his lack of ego about doing the job to make someone else look good.

Terrible to see his career cut short. Hall of Fame without a doubt.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



DJ2334 said:


> I hope so. I really hope the crowd doesn't just eat this shit up with Reigns joining in with Bryan and ending Raw with the YES! chants as a disgruntled HHH heads to the back with an angry Steph.
> 
> I just want the whole retirement speech to be 100% Bryan. No storylines. Just one big emotional goodbye.


I could actually see it working with tonight's crowd given the emotional time it will be, but in the long run it would do WAY more harm than good.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*






:mj2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696801867578224640


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

:Cry:Cry

I hope he finds happiness in whatever adventures await him.

_Daniel Bryan, the Greatest Wrestler of All Time_

:applause


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Fuck, 4 more hours..


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I still can't believe how emotional this whole thing is making me.
Thanks for all the memories Bryan. :crying::crying:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



A-C-P said:


> Then after this Raw, barring some major happenings between now and the end of FL, I will be less interested in the product during WM season than I ever have been
> 
> :mj2


For sure. Outside of this unfortunate retirement, absolutely nothing has taken place on this Road to WM. Literally nothing. Complete failure by creative and some of the performers, as well.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Do I watch RAW? I mean I know I'm gonna cry but don't want to be a massive baby.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I don't want to believe it. 

I hope he comes out in a salmon colored blazer.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Just made CNN. Now's it probably legit.

Dam. 

But imagine the swerve.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*






:mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*






"You know where I learned to drop kick? Kangaroos. John Cena, at SummerSlam, I'm going to drop kick you in the face."

If he's closing Raw tonight...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Bryan is looking great. Glad to see him smiling.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I hope we get some cool video packages. ROH will allow them to use some footage too. I just hope he stays healthy and the damage wasn't so bad. I'm curious to see what he does now.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

*Bryan Alvarez says on Wrestling Observer Live that Bryans segment is scheduled for the final segment of Raw.*

O BOY.

WHOSE FEELING THE SWERVE MUTHAFUCKAS.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Man, this smells like a swerve so much. Maybe I'm being too optimistic but man, something feels off about it.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Poor Brie. Her sister is on career threaten injured and now her husband is forced to retire


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Not reading through all of this but is the consensus that he is "retiring" to get out of his wwe contract?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



SnapOrTap said:


> *Bryan Alvarez says on Wrestling Observer Live that Bryans segment is scheduled for the final segment of Raw.*
> 
> O BOY.
> 
> WHOSE FEELING THE SWERVE MUTHAFUCKAS.


I see an emotional crowd followed by superstars coming down to shake his hand, hug him and carry on his shoulders whilst the crowd chant Daniel Bryan.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I'm assuming Bryan opens the show and he very well might close it. If he doesn't close it on air he closes it in the arena anyway. Like what they did for Edge with something special off camera. Of course now they can just keep it rolling as long as they want and put the whole thing on the Network.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I bet he's forced to put Reigns over in his segment.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



SnapOrTap said:


> *Bryan Alvarez says on Wrestling Observer Live that Bryans segment is scheduled for the final segment of Raw.*
> 
> O BOY.
> 
> WHOSE FEELING THE SWERVE MUTHAFUCKAS.


If it happened on the first hour the crowd would die.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



StraightYesSociety said:


> If it happened on the first hour the crowd would die.


WWE doesn't care about crowds mate.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



ATF said:


> Shows a lot that the first time in months that I was legit buzzed about Raw was about the return of one of my favorites... who will announce his retirement. WWE is fucked over from this point on.
> 
> The amount of baity trolls in this thread, though. Some of you should lock yourselves in a cage w/a bazillion scorpions and rethink your purposes in life while you sit in unbearable pain, so that you stop being such assholes to the point where you spout nonsense like you do in an internet forum thread where wrestling fans mourn the supposed loss of an all time career. Not saying you are forced to like him, but at least have some Goddamn sense and respect for the people that do, will ya?


Don't you think 3 years of Bryan marks crapping all over everything that isn't Bryan caused some of those responses.

I like Bryan, but his fans are unbearable.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

http://www.pw-core.com/news/WWE_Sta...f_Daniel_Bryan_s_Retirement_Wrestlezone/60026


"As noted, Daniel Bryan announced on Twitter today that he plans to announce his retirement on Raw tonight, and the following are some reactions to the news by other WWE stars on social media:
Selfishly. I always wanted 1 more, DB! I’m no mark for titles, etc. but us “not quite ready for prime time players”
“tied” taker/shawn
— Dolph Ziggler (@HEELZiggler) February 8, 2016
Just Landed in Seattle from @nfl #SuperBowl #SB50 and heard that @WWEDanielBryan is Retiring tonight on @WWE #Raw #ThankYouBryan in Advance
— Titus O’Neil (@TitusONeilWWE) February 8, 2016
#ThankYouDaniel One of the guys who made me want to better myself even more! https://t.co/xCUQZKuhfv
— The Big Guy (@Ryback22) February 8, 2016"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



SnapOrTap said:


> *Bryan Alvarez says on Wrestling Observer Live that Bryans segment is scheduled for the final segment of Raw.*
> 
> O BOY.
> 
> WHOSE FEELING THE SWERVE MUTHAFUCKAS.


Don't think that is any indication of a swerve. If anything it would lead me to believe (even more so than I do now) that it is legit.

Bryan announcing his retirement is going to be a very sad moment and if it took place in the middle of the show it would kill the rest of the show.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Dat pop when all the superstars come down to the ring, he gives Triple Shovel the running knee and ends the show doing :yes with the title.



The triple threat at Fastlane can get to fuck because who gives a shit. Book it Vince, you motherfucker.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

*World Heavyweight Championship (1 time)
WWE Intercontinental Championship (1 time)
WWE Tag Team Championship (1 time) – with Kane
WWE United States Championship (1 time)
WWE World Heavyweight Championship (3 times)
Money in the Bank (SmackDown 2011)
Twenty-sixth Triple Crown Champion
Fifteenth Grand Slam Champion
Slammy Awards (12 times)

*

Not counting the impact he had behind scenes and on the talents themselves. The small wrestlers Bryan may have given inspiration to . Having enough impact to even expand the scope of what talents WWE scouts as far as their physical size. To the exhilarating and satisfying journey he led all the way to Wrestlemania 30. And of course the hilarious and awesome heel work he did prior.

Daniel Bryan has nothing to be ashamed of when it comes to his legacy in WWE alone. He's leaving behind something special and some big accomplishments.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Welp, this just makes the year worse.

Don't think I'm going to care about wrestling for a long time. I'm bitter enough about it as it is.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Punt said:


> ATF said:
> 
> 
> > Shows a lot that the first time in months that I was legit buzzed about Raw was about the return of one of my favorites... who will announce his retirement. WWE is fucked over from this point on.
> ...


Lol no, Brock Lesnar fans are unbearable. They think he can do no wrong just because he was in UFC. Never seen so much d)ck riding in my life.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



A-C-P said:


> Don't think that is any indication of a swerve. If anything it would lead me to believe (even more so than I do now) that it is legit.
> 
> Bryan announcing his retirement is going to be a very sad moment and if it took place in the middle of the show it would kill the rest of the show.


Not necessarily. They can just be putting him as the last segment to combat the third hour drop. Fans will want to see if the retirement is real or not. And also bid farewell to him if he is sadly done.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Bryan is not even enough to make me stick around for 3 hrs. I hope he has the opening segment because after that I'm out. I've wasted enough of my life on this dumb ass shit. Doesn't help that WWE have completely ruined Roman Reigns for me, who is number 1 FOR SURE now that Bryan is gone after tonight.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

But what did Heath Slater have to say??????


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Bryan finally getting his dues during that WM 30 buildup was the best thing WWE had since Punk's 2011 run. Besides those two amazing times, WWE's been in a slump.


I'm gonna miss Bryan, even though it's better then getting a serious injury.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



jim courier said:


> Yeah it's Reigns fault Bryan had to retire. You Bryan marks are a joke along with the Punk ones. Made wrestling shit the last few years.


Didn't blame anybody.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

Some more...



Spoiler: More reaction





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696770579169460224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696782267260088321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696782859445534720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696778609986576384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696771067071873024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696808016293670912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696786878633267200



He will truly be missed.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



A-C-P said:


> Don't think that is any indication of a swerve. If anything it would lead me to believe (even more so than I do now) that it is legit.
> 
> Bryan announcing his retirement is going to be a very sad moment and if it took place in the middle of the show it would kill the rest of the show.


One can only hope him being in the last segment is because WWE actually has a proper, classy, send off in mind for him

but I learned a long time ago not to give WWE the benefit of the doubt


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Fuck. That sums up exactly how I feel right now. This is one of those things that makes you more sad than you expect it to. I like to think that wrestling doesn't affect me this much and I'm above it but reading this and having it look almost certain, a tear ran down my cheek. The thing that makes this worse is, I know this is exactly what's best for him. I wish Bryan could wrestle forever but everyone has a time limit and Bryan's may be shorter than others with all his injuries. It sucks but as a fan, I want what's best for Bryan and I would rather hear about him enjoying life with his wife, having kids and getting to have a good retirement than another five years in the ring and hearing about him being in a wheelchair for the rest of his life. One of my other childhood favourites, Axl Rotten, died last week and I remembered all those stories about him suffering in his final years and it had me tearing up. I don't want to hear those stories about someone who I have supported for so many years.

And of all the people who I've supported, Bryan is the top of the list. Bryan was one of the first wrestlers I ever saw and from day one, I latched onto him. He seemed genuine and down-to-earth but you always sensed he had this fire inside of him. He was the little guy who you'd walk past on the street without a second glance but when he hit that ring, he was the best in the world. He knew it and the fans knew it. And to five year old me, Bryan was more than any other wrestler. As the years went by, he became an inspiration, a hero, an icon. Bryan was my childhood hero and will always be the greatest wrestler to lace up a pair of boots in my mind. I remember the day I went to a wrestling show and got to spend five minutes talking to Bryan, it was one of the greatest moments of my life because I got to talk to the man who I'd looked up to since I was small.

From Takeshi Morishima to Batista, from Nigel McGuinness to Randy Orton, from Samoa Joe to John Cena, from CM Punk to Chris Hero, from KENTA to Triple H, from ROH to WWE, Bryan has always stood out above others as a hero for the people. A man who everyone could look up to and that was the magic behind him. His matches will go down in the annals of wrestling history as some of the greatest battles ever waged inside the squared circle and the moments he created will be remembered by fans like me til the day I die. Whether this is truly the end or not, Bryan has had one of the greatest careers in pro wrestling and it couldn't have happened to a better man. When I was bullied as a kid, I got to escape to a world where the little guy didn't take anyone's shit. When my uncle passed away, I got to watch Bryan and let my troubles wash away. I could talk for days about Bryan Danielson but all I really need to say is, thank you for the memories. Thanks for the matches, the moments, the stories, the time I got to enjoy watching you create art in the ring. Thank you, you deserve it.

So long live the man, long live the dragon, long live Bryan Danielson and long live the Yes Movement.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I feel vindicated after all the negative I've taken from the Bryan Brigade.

I'm sure some of you marks like THE SHIV & ATT Stadium would STILL rather he die in the ring than retire so he can live a semi-normal existence.

Some of you couldn't see the forest for the trees


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Punt said:


> Don't you think 3 years of Bryan marks crapping all over everything that isn't Bryan caused some of those responses.
> 
> I like Bryan, but his fans are unbearable.


So are Reigns' fanboys/girls, yet if he were forced to retire, even if he had a career absolutely short of Bryan's, I would legit feel bad for the guy. I felt that way for Santino when he retired, and I never gave half a shit about him. You don't like the wrestler's fans? Cool. Just don't go about celebrating the wrestler himself's career demise just because his fans are shit.

The only somewhat plausible excuse is if those people genuinely don't like Bryan, and even then, it's crude to just say "Hey, I'm fucking glad this guy is gone" when doing this was his passion and his desire. It's not like he was bad at it. If he were just doing it for the money and phoning it in, yeah sure, feel the way you want, but other than that, no. That's how I see it.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

It's not a work people.. you really think a publicly traded, PG-pushing, "the protection of our athletes" corporation is going to do an angle where their own wrestler announces his retirement due to concussions (while at the same time having multiple REAL concussion lawsuits against them) only to turn it into some kind of miracle return angle? Not happening. 

He very well may work somewhere else again someday and officially "retiring" would be a necessary step in doing so eventually, but it's not some WWE angle, take that to the bank.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

An incredible wrestler and by all accounts a great human being. Horrible way for his career to end but at the end of the day his health should be the only concern. 

Build up to and WM XXX is legit one of my favourite builds and pay offs in history mainly because I'm a huge Bryan fan and the fact it just felt so real

Hoping they don't do anything to disrepect him tonight, he deserves more than that


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

Pretty sure he will just retire from WWE in ring competition and will get back to ROH or even get in touch with LU


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

It must suck having to walk away from the one thing that you love doing in the whole world. I never liked him but it is sad.


----------



## Gaige (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Ironman Match said:


> I can't say anything bad about *Bryan danielson the man*.
> 
> *But daniel bryan the character????
> 
> ...


Did you just turn heel on a wrestling forum?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

VanHammerFan said:


> I feel vindicated after all the negative I've taken from the Bryan Brigade.
> 
> I'm sure some of you marks like THE SHIV & ATT Stadium would rather he die in the ring than retire so he can live a semi-normal existence.


They're not real fans if they actually want that. Just fake fans who selfish as fuck but hey what do I expected from them.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

Notice how the BIG names haven´t responded yet? They´ve probably been told to wait until he has given his speech on RAW.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Punk Gone.
Bryan Gone.
Cena is getting old.
Rusev is a total geek.
Big Show still gets pushed.
Reigns is the top face of the show.


Yeah, wrestling is literally _dead._ :hogan


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

This is such a shame. We will never see Bryan's full potential. I think Bryan would have been at least the Batista of our generation as far as being a big star. He was second only to Cena and his crowd reactions were on par with the likes of The Rock and Stone Cold.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Not a fan, but I respect his passion for pro wrestling very much. Unfortunate to see him retire.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Yes, Bryan fans want him to die in the ring. fpalm

The reading comprehension level...


----------



## 2ManyLimes (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Gutted. 

Meltzer saying he did a new concussion test that high IQ people use to see if their brains find neural pathways around the damaged parts of the brain. I guess they found there is damage.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Roman Reigns makes up for it tbh I never saw DB as a wrestler just someone that was hand picked by the smarks.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Some people need to keep their Hang ups about Bryan and his fans out of this thread... show respect or don't come in at all.... 

...baiting *******... I swear...


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

Stars? All I see are tweets from Ryback, Titus and Ziggler.

:mase


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

On a side note, Ziggler still sounds bitter as fuck.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Gut wrenching. As a Wrestling Fan, let alone an admirer of Daniel Bryan's work this sucks. Whether you like him or not the quality of matches he put on and could continue to present to us was astronomically high. I'm saddened. I truly hope this is just some dumb angle like Mark Henry but this is more severe and seems much more concrete. I wish he hadn't given up, but he knows more than I do about the situation.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



ATF said:


> So are Reigns' fanboys/girls, yet if he were forced to retire, even if he had a career absolutely short of Bryan's, I would legit feel bad for the guy. I felt that way for Santino when he retired, and I never gave half a shit about him. You don't like the wrestler's fans? Cool. Just don't go about celebrating the wrestler himself's career demise just because his fans are shit.
> 
> The only somewhat plausible excuse is if those people genuinely don't like Bryan, and even then, it's crude to just say "Hey, I'm fucking glad this guy is gone" when doing this was his passion and his desire. It's not like he was bad at it. If he were just doing it for the money and phoning it in, yeah sure, feel the way you want, but other than that, no. That's how I see it.


I just think there is a segment of Bryan's fan base, particularly on these boards, that frustrate a lot of posters.

That frustration and annoyance turn to feelings of resentment. They are sick of Bryan, not because of his work or anything, but because they just want to move on.


Tonight we move on. That's what it's about for me.

I personally hope it's all a swerve and he's healthy and gonna compete. I doubt that very much, but I'm happy to know one way or the other.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



VanHammerFan said:


> I feel vindicated after all the negative I've taken from the Bryan Brigade.
> 
> I'm sure some of you marks like THE SHIV & ATT Stadium would STILL rather he die in the ring than retire so he can live a semi-normal existence.
> 
> Some of you couldn't see the forest for the trees


You gotta love all the stand up people on this forum making the saddest day of Bryan's career all about themselves.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Romans Empire said:


> Roman Reigns makes up for it tbh I never saw DB as a wrestler just someone that was hand picked by the smarks.


Literally, the dumbest fucking post on this forum.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

Reigns also tweeted.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Man, this is more painful than when Edge retired.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Imagine having to retire from the thing you've done the majority of your life and the thing you love more than anything in the world at the age of 34!


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Welp...none of us can say we didn't see this coming. I was hoping it wouldn't happen, though. If this is the only way he can remain in good health and such, it's for the best. It's what he needs to do. Maybe he can work behind the scenes or something of that nature. In terms of in ring work and the like, the WWE is losing one of their best Superstars. He will be missed.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



DGenerationMC said:


> Man, this is more painful than when Edge retired.


After seeing Bryan win the big one at Wrestlemania 30 in person, I can tell you this announcement really hits home for me. 

Big time.


----------



## Rainbowstars (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

The day wrestling died... for me at least.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Pummy said:


> They're not real fans if they actually want that. Just fake fans who selfish as fuck but hey what do I expected from them.


Please cite one post from me where I said I wanted Bryan to "die in the ring". I wouldn't blindly take the word of a troll if I were you. I've always said I would support whatever Bryan wanted to do, seeing as he knows his own health better than anyone else. Too many trolls in this thread right now.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Bryan's career's really been a roller coaster.


This really sucks guys . Yeah it's good for his health to retire, but what I mean is that he sucks that he ended up in this situation


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Underdog Bryan retires tonight. Cleaned up corporate Bryan shows up tonight and becomes the face of the authority


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Fuck that Edge haircut.

It's so ominous man.

Legit had a bad feeling when I saw it.

Dam it.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Man WTF!! What an awful surprise this is!

I really hope this is some kind of twist and he comes out in a salmon/pink suit and pulls a Mark Henry on AJ Styles or something..


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

He has to retire because the WWE don't want him to come back to wrestle and outpop the new golden boy of the company Roman Reigns. C'mon now. It doesn't take a scientist to figure this out. The company continues to play politics more than ever and it makes me sick to my stomach. I don't give a fuck what anyone says.


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Sat and watched a Daniel Bryan tribute video on mute and played Chances by Five For Fighting over it (the song used for HBK's HoF video) and cried my eyes out the whole time. One of my favourite wrestlers ever. Can't believe its over, but the fact that now he can have a happy life with his family, is worth more than anything. He's accomplished so much in his career that he can go out with his head held high. God Bless him, and thank you, to him for taking us along on his journey the last few years. Thank you Bryan.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Kowalski's gonna kill Santa! Oh No! said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696757295879819264
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruh...:kd :wall :mj2 :sherman3

My middle daughter is going to be pissed. I hope she doesn't cry. :Vince2


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



THANOS said:


> Man WTF!! What an awful surprise this is!
> 
> I really hope this is some kind of twist and he comes out in a salmon/pink suit and pulls a Mark Henry on AJ Styles or something..


I don't want to dash your hopes, THANOS, but I don't think that's happening. :sad:


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



WalkingInMemphis said:


> Bruh...:kd :wall :mj2 :sherman3
> 
> My middle daughter is going to be pissed. I hope she doesn't cry. :Vince2


I cried and I'm an 18 year old man. It's okay to cry, tell her to let it out.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



THANOS said:


> I really hope this is some kind of twist and he comes out in a salmon/pink suit and pulls a Mark Henry on AJ Styles or something..


That was epic. I doubt it, but that was an awesome job by Mark Henry.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



chronoxiong said:


> He has to retire because the WWE don't want him to come back to wrestle and outpop the new golden boy of the company Roman Reigns. C'mon now. It doesn't take a scientist to figure this out. The company continues to play politics more than ever and it makes me sick to my stomach. I don't give a fuck what anyone says.


This thinking is the biggest slap in the face to Bryan Danielson. You think that he is fine and is just going to take it?

He's gonna let someone else decide his career is over because of backstage politics? For Roman Reigns? 


If he thought he was good he would sue. It's as simple as that.

You need to accept that he's really hurt or you'll never be able to move on.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

*inb4 everyone is on the ramp clapping, The Authority come out for a 5 minute belittling, B+ Player.

Then Romans music hits, He beats up HHH to Steph's shock & shakes D'brys hand & they both do the Yes chant.*


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



PowerandGlory said:


> Underdog Bryan retires tonight. Cleaned up corporate Bryan shows up tonight and becomes the face of the authority


That would be memorable. Something the WWE is clearly missing.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

This is tragic, nothing much else to say. I had myself convinced that Bryan would just come back eventually and there would be something to look forward to in the WWE but now...


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

The fix was ALWAYS in.


This company.....


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I will always be a Daniel Bryan fan.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Since Daniel Bryan tweeted about his Retirement I've watched the Wrestlemania 30 Video Package with the Imagine Dragons - Monster song quite a few times and I can't help getting emotional. Going to be very tough watch him give his Retirement Speech later Tonight :disappointed_relieved::disappointed_relieved::disappointed_relieved:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



chronoxiong said:


> He has to retire because the WWE don't want him to come back to wrestle and outpop the new golden boy of the company Roman Reigns. C'mon now. It doesn't take a scientist to figure this out. The company continues to play politics more than ever and it makes me sick to my stomach. I don't give a fuck what anyone says.


You really think Bryan himself would be willing to come out in front of his hometown and lie to their faces about why he isn't going to wrestle anymore?


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Awful news, but I think most people were kind of expecting it. His heel 2012 run up until WrestleMania 30 is one of my favorites runs in all my years of watching wrestling, as well as one of the best displays of character development. Very sad to see one of my favorites retire but it's probably best for his long-term health. His retirement segment will probably be very emotional, one of those moments they'll play for years to come.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



WúlverClub said:


> Sat and watched a Daniel Bryan tribute video on mute and played Chances by Five For Fighting over it (the song used for HBK's HoF video) and cried my eyes out the whole time.


OMG, that sounds sad as fuck. LOL. I feel you though.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

What if at the end Bryan's speaking - about to fade out but Bork comes out and F5s him?

Bryan screws Bork at Fast lane setting up Bryan vs Bork. 

Dam.

Pipedream at this point


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



chronoxiong said:


> *He has to retire because the WWE don't want him to come back to wrestle and outpop the new golden boy of the company Roman Reigns.* C'mon now. It doesn't take a scientist to figure this out. The company continues to play politics more than ever and it makes me sick to my stomach. I don't give a fuck what anyone says.



-or-

they don't want a wrestler to die in their ring because said wrestler is not healthy enough to go?

Some people just must not follow actual sports to understand how srs concussions are. It's probably the same crowd that wish unprotected chairshots should come back and football player should wear leather helmets again.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



chronoxiong said:


> He has to retire because the WWE don't want him to come back to wrestle and outpop the new golden boy of the company Roman Reigns. C'mon now. It doesn't take a scientist to figure this out. The company continues to play politics more than ever and it makes me sick to my stomach. I don't give a fuck what anyone says.




Ever see a post where you're not sure if you should break out the sarcasometer? This right here is one of those posts.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Vague Katti said:


> I don't want to dash your hopes, THANOS, but I don't think that's happening. :sad:


I think this is the first time in my life where a character/celebrity's actions have caused me to feel an emptiness in my chest . With family and friends is one thing, but this is crazy. I feel sick almost.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Yikes, this is a big deal. His last return showed that he'd scaled back tremendously in the ring so I guess after being injured again this was only a matter of time, but I really believed he'd be the kind of guy who wouldn't be able to be held down too long by something like that. Dunno what to say about this one honestly...mixed feelings. He looks well however which is good to see.



VanHammerFan said:


> -or-
> 
> they don't want a wrestler to die in their ring because said wrestler is not healthy enough to go?
> 
> Some people just must not follow actual sports to understand how srs concussions are. It's probably the same crowd that wish unprotected chairshots should come back and football player should wear leather helmets again.


I took maybe 10 minutes to think of what to write. You've picked up another red star in that short period of time. Legendary heel heat. Chair headshots should come back btw


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



FITZ said:


> You really think Bryan himself would be willing to come out in front of his hometown and lie to their faces about why he isn't going to wrestle anymore?


I'm just tired of the WWE not clearing him. Lost hope he will come back. Dont know if its angle or not. But if its angle then it sure got me fired up. Lol. Will see.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Brock said:


> Found this:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...yan_on_twitter_due_to_medical_reasons/czsjrmk
> 
> ...


If this true then Dr Maroon did the right thing on not clearing him. Which would make him look less incompetent than those who said he was incompetent for no clearing him.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



FITZ said:


> You really think Bryan himself would be willing to come out in front of his hometown and lie to their faces about why he isn't going to wrestle anymore?


It's a coping mechanism.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

http://prowrestling.net/site/2016/0...host-insists-bryans-retirement-is-not-a-work/


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



THANOS said:


> I think this is the first time in my life where a character/celebrity's actions have caused me to feel an emptiness in my chest . With family and friends is one thing, but this is crazy. I feel sick almost.


I cried a bit earlier watching my favorite Bryan moments.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Xenoblade said:


> um who cares? We all already forgot about you and assumed you were retired. There is no point to this segment other than to kill 15 minutes for tonights raw.


Most people on this forum care, and as you'll see tonight a lot of wrestling fans overall care. If you weren't so consumed with yourself and bothered to read any of the other comments in this thread you wouldn't have had to have it spelled out for you.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

What a sad day for wrestling as a whole, to lose such a gifted and relentless performer, and in insight, what a sad thing to have Bryan's body break down after finally reaching what he had worked all his life for.

At least, there will be one segment on RAW tonight that's going to be memorable, be it the real thing or a (most definately not happening though) swerve, and that's something RAW hasn't been able to offer in quite some time.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Literally, the dumbest fucking post on this forum.


Can you explain how? I was just giving the view of what was going on is all.


----------



## Dilla (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

The part I don't understand wasn't Bryan cleared by two different doctors who aren't part of WWE and one of them worked for a NFL team? He put on his instagram recently saying why can't WWE clear him already and there has been reports he's been training as well. Reports said the main WWE doctor wouldn't clear him. Then there has been reports recently saying Byran has tried to hand in his notice but Vince and co rejected it. What would have changed in the last couple of weeks for Bryan to say he's retiring? Or is this Vince and co making him to do so he has to run his contract down and then he can go and join a different company. Like what they done with Rey the other year. I find it hard to believe Bryan is going to stop wrestling full stop. Unless this is part of something, like with Mark Henry said he was retiring and then his feud happened with Cena. Is Bryan just retiring from the WWE and going to let his contract run up down and then sign with another company?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Can't wait for him to come out of retirement in Lucha Underground :mark:


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

LU will be long cancelled before Byran attempts the inevitable return in 5 years.

Maybe GFW will finally have gotten of the ground by then idk

He can always go home again and do ROH if he want to try a comeback after a few years


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

this would be a good moment to turn him heel. he got the whole world in his hands THEN BAAAAM!!!!!!!


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Rolling Stone article :frown2:

http://www.rollingstone.com/sports/features/daniel-bryan-retires-saying-goodbye-to-wwes-everyman-champion-20160208



> Within minutes of Daniel Bryan announcing his apparent retirement via Twitter this afternoon, it vaulted to the top tier of the national trending topics, not to mention generated bittersweet headlines by outlets ranging from TMZ to Forbes. With one simple social-media statement, an icon of modern wrestling and deserving pop-culture phenom said goodbye to the sport he loved and labored for half of his life – the 34-year-old Washington native first enrolled in wrestling classes in 1999, at just 17 – and set about living as Bryan Danielson.
> 
> As indicated in Bryan's tweet, more will be revealed on the big stage of Raw tonight, amid his presumed final appearance as a semi-active competitor (and that will be duly recovered in my weekly recap of the show). But anyone who's been following his ups and downs over the past several years knows the gist: He's been knocked around, battered, bruised, concussed and operated on to the point where there was a choice he had to make, a crossroads familiar to so many of his peers: Keep performing at your own peril, or put health and longevity first and see what family and the future have to offer. And anyone who knows anything about Daniel Bryan knows that his body likely weighed in some months ago, but his heart and mind needed time to reconcile.
> 
> ...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

But....Bryan vs Nakamura..............................


I have no reason to think this is false, but...imagine if this is all just a big swerve like Mark Henry back in 2013. He comes out, says he's retiring, fans are sad and chanting for him, then Hunter comes out, wishes him the best, Bryan beats the piss out of him and challenges for the title at Fastlane. Bryan wins, Brock wins the triple threat. Bryan/Brock main event of Mania.


































































IT COULD HAPPEN!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



VanHammerFan said:


> LU will be long cancelled before Byran attempts the inevitable return in 5 years.
> 
> Maybe GFW will finally have gotten of the ground by then idk
> 
> He can always go home again and do ROH if he want to try a comeback after a few years


Better yet, Bryan is a surprise entrant in the G1 Climax in five years and wins it :banderas


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Bryan Danielson"AMERICAN DRAGON" vs Mill Muertes for LU championship!


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



chronoxiong said:


> He has to retire because the WWE don't want him to come back to wrestle and outpop the new golden boy of the company Roman Reigns. C'mon now. It doesn't take a scientist to figure this out. The company continues to play politics more than ever and it makes me sick to my stomach. I don't give a fuck what anyone says.


Seems fishy to me as well.

I don't care what anyone says, he had brain tests done by more than one doctor, which all turned out ok, and suddenly the results are sooooooo bad? Sorry, I don't buy that.

I expect Bryan to work again someplace else once either his contract is up, or WM season is over.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

So basically they want him to come out and tell the fans it's not the company's fault so the fans won't hijack this show and future ones. I expect Daniel to open the show tonight.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

*Starts playing Monster by Imagine Dragons* Gonna miss D-Bry if it's true.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*



Rigby said:


> But what did Heath Slater have to say??????


"Hey bro, I'm sure you don't know who I am but I'm a big fan of yours."


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*






Thanks for everything, Dragon :mj2. When I first saw the news I wasn't really all that upset about it but it's just started to properly sink in now. Gutted.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*



anirioc said:


> http://www.pw-core.com/news/WWE_Sta...f_Daniel_Bryan_s_Retirement_Wrestlezone/60026
> 
> 
> "As noted, Daniel Bryan announced on Twitter today that he plans to announce his retirement on Raw tonight, and the following are some reactions to the news by other WWE stars on social media:
> ...


Ziggler, Titus, and Ryback stars? LOL


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

All the press he's getting shows how much of a loved personality he was.

The WWE dropped the ball with Bryan, so badly.


----------



## Justbringitbitchjr (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



THANOS said:


> I think this is the first time in my life where a character/celebrity's actions have caused me to feel an emptiness in my chest . With family and friends is one thing, but this is crazy. I feel sick almost.


Smfh. As if he's dead tho......


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

At the end of the day, at least Daniel Bryan finally has closure and knows he won't wrestle again in the WWE, as much as it must hurt him knowing this, it must have hurt him a lot more not knowing for months


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Jonathan Coachman claims this isn't a work. 

https://twitter.com/TheCoachESPN/status/696776624298131456


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Daniel Bryan retiring


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Erik. said:


> All the press he's getting shows how much of a loved personality he was.
> 
> The WWE dropped the ball with Bryan, so badly.


Vince mcmahon can go fuck himself.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Literally, the dumbest fucking post on this forum.


Don't even waste your time with that imbecile. That's just another one of his miserable attempts at trolling.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Fuck you Vince McMahon. See you in the Temple, AD. 

Wonder how much Bryan dick they force Reigns to suck tonight, because in Vince's mind it'll gain him more cheers? :eyeroll


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Ivyy said:


> Jonathan Coachman claims this isn't a work.
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheCoachESPN/status/696776624298131456


Claiming it's a work = isn't a work. OMG HE'S COMING BACK FOR WM :mark:


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



VanHammerFan said:


> I feel vindicated after all the negative I've taken from the Bryan Brigade.
> 
> I'm sure some of you marks like THE SHIV & ATT Stadium would STILL rather he die in the ring than retire so he can live a semi-normal existence.
> 
> *Some of you couldn't see the forest for the trees*


What irony.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Damn  I always thought he'd be back :mj2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

It's all a work. He'll return at the end of the night as Mr America II.


----------



## Justbringitbitchjr (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

It's a very unfortunate situation but Bryan made the right decision for his family and future. Wish him the absolute best in his future endeavours. He will be missed in this industry, that much is for sure.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Danielson's announcement has the ability to shape the future of professional wrestling tbh, not because of who but why he is retiring. There's thousands of professional wrestlers throughout the world who should not be lacing up their boots tonight due to suffering multiple concussions throughout their careers, if Danielson's announcement stops just one of them then it's industry changing. The WWE are still badly failing on this matter, I guarantee if the entire roster went through the external testing Danielson has there would be a lot of guys (and maybe even a few gals) that would not be actively working in the squared circle tonight.

Enjoy retirement Danielson, thanks for all the great years of entertainment.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



☆Shala☆;56927457 said:


> Punk Gone.
> Bryan Gone.
> Cena is getting old.
> Rusev is a total geek.
> ...


We still have a faint heartbeat in Sasha Banks and AJ styles. But yeah, it's pretty much dead.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

Another one.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696819657085300736


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Romans Empire said:


> Can you explain how? I was just giving the view of what was going on is all.


I thought you tried to turn face.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696819784013496320


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Lone Star said:


> Fuck you Vince McMahon. See you in the Temple, AD.
> 
> Wonder how much Bryan dick they force Reigns to suck tonight, because in Vince's mind it'll gain him more cheers? :eyeroll


Bryan's gonna pass down the yes chant to Roman :ti


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696819657085300736
It can't be a work when even friggin Owens writes something nice on Twitter.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Erik. said:


> All the press he's getting shows how much of a loved personality he was.
> 
> The WWE dropped the ball with Bryan, so badly.


Pretty much while they were too busy giving friends title matches and fasttracking a green reigns to the main event scene Bryan was killing it every week. And just like Punk they never tried to capitalize on his huge popularity by booking him in a bunch of appearances and stuff :deanfpalm


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

3 more hours..


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

What a fuckery of a day. Daniel is gonna have to retire in his hometown I can imagine everyone will be crying. Fuck you Vince you know deep down Daniel is the star over Roman


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Erik. said:


> All the press he's getting shows how much of a loved personality he was.
> 
> The WWE dropped the ball with Bryan, so badly.


By having him win two matches and a title at Wrestlmania 30 and then he got injured a bunch?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



UFO said:


> 3 more hours..


With rumours of it not being until the main event, we have 5 and a bit hours until sadness.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

I hope this is a work because is getting pretty fucking sad.


----------



## Justbringitbitchjr (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Erik. said:


> All the press he's getting shows how much of a loved personality he was.
> 
> The WWE dropped the ball with Bryan, so badly.


And this is the shit i hate. How did they drop the ball with Bryan? By giving him the win over every RA era top star clean in the span of 6 months culminating in him closing WM 30 as the champion? Fuckin stop it already people. Never fuckin satisfied smh.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696819784013496320


Can't wait to read that. And Talking about Gabe, here is a pretty awesome story he shared last year:


> I have more good things to say about Bryan then anyone else. Being not only a hard worker but also a quality person. He is one person who does not forget where he came from and he remembers who was there for him back in the day even though he did more for me then I ever did for him. He made me. He made my reputation as a booker. He would have made it to where he is as a wrestler whether I ever met him or not. At the same time he realizes our relationship and when the time came and he could help us out when he was let go by WWE he called me up and we offered him a price and he did those Dragon Gate and Evolve shows for us and when I was fired by ROH he was one of those guys who was like, "well what can we do" in starting something which did end up becoming Evolve. He was a guy that really came to my side, and that just speaks to the kind of person he is.
> 
> I swore I would never go to a WrestleMania unless I was working one (and I never tried to work one) but last year at WrestleMania 30 about 2 hours before show-time it kind of dawned on me what was going to happen and thankfully I have some connections there (WWE) and I was able to secure a ticket and I got in by the hard camera. I walked in about 5 minuets into that opening match with HHH and I actually had tears in my eyes when he beat HHH because I knew where he had come from and the times he almost quit and the injuries and the pain he had been going through that led to that moment and when he won the belt I am so happy that I witnessed that in person.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Erik. said:


> With rumours of it not being until the main event, we have 5 and a bit hours until sadness.


God damn, well RAW should be a real roller-coaster tonight.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696819657085300736
> It can't be a work when even friggin Owens writes something nice on Twitter.


Shame those two never had a match. I would've loved to see that.


----------



## Justbringitbitchjr (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Punt said:


> By having him win two matches and a title at Wrestlmania 30 and then he got injured a bunch?


Exactly lol


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> I thought you tried to turn face.


Unfortunately he's modelling his face turn on Roman, so he's not getting over either.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Sad news. I was never really a fan of the guy and I think many of his fans are weirdo virgins who live vicariously through him, but I always thought he seemed a nice enough guy. I would never wish this on him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Justbringitbitchjr said:


> And this is the shit i hate. How did they drop the ball with Bryan? By giving him the win over every RA era top star clean in the span of 6 months culminating in him closing WM 30 as the champion? Fuckin stop it already people. Never fuckin satisfied smh.


It took them MONTHS, in fact YEARS to capitalize on Bryans popularity. He finally wins the big one and they put him in a feud with Kane..

So after killing it and being perhaps the greatest wrestler of the past 10 years, he was booked as a contender for 6 months. Good one.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Londrick said:


> Bryan's gonna pass down the yes chant to Roman :ti


It'll happen. Reigns may even be involved in the segment. Wouldn't surprise me at all.

You know what would? DAT SWERVE! :curry2

Reigns comes down, raises his hand then blasts him with a spear or punch. Heel turn of the past two decades. 

I can dream, can't I? Or does Vince own those too? SSuch a sad time to be a fan of pro wrestling.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I blame Reigns for Bryan's injury. He is like 90% responsible.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Sad Day.......

However is this a retirement from the E or pro-wrestling as a hole? Remember HBK was thought to be done after his back but four long years later, we know how that story turned out. Fingers cross he just done from the E......

If he isn't though I can pretty much say I'm done watching the E on that regular bases and will get rid of my network passing knowing that there's nobody worth watching the way things go, there was magic here and maybe one day the magic will return in a return or a new star carries that torch but until then......






Thank You Daniel for the memories from the gym halls to sold out arenas. #AMERICANDRAGON #GonebutNEVERForgotton #YES


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Sheamus (League of Nations) to attack Bryan setting up the match at Mania


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Justbringitbitchjr said:


> And this is the shit i hate. How did they drop the ball with Bryan? By giving him the win over every RA era top star clean in the span of 6 months culminating in him closing WM 30 as the champion? Fuckin stop it already people. Never fuckin satisfied smh.


HHH, Cena and Batista = Every RA era star? :lmao


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Justbringitbitchjr said:


> And this is the shit i hate. How did they drop the ball with Bryan? By giving him the win over every RA era top star clean in the span of 6 months culminating in him closing WM 30 as the champion? Fuckin stop it already people. Never fuckin satisfied smh.


No, the part where immediately after WM 30, which they never wanted to do for him but were forced into, they shunted him sideways into a feud with Kane where he was made to look like a geek, with the intention of him eventually getting squashed by Lesnar at Summerslam, and that being the end of his main event run.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Very sad, though not completely unexpected. I so much hope it is a work..............but it isn't. It is too bad Bryan did not get to the E a few years sooner. So much more that could have been. 

He had a great run regardless and will be inducted pretty quickly I would imagine. (Such could be one of the last bright moments for a product that looks to have an increasingly bleak future.) 

Thanx for the memories and the great efforts. Be well and healthy, D Bry.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I really hope this is a work. If not, at least he got his Wrestlemania moment back at WM30. His story of going up against the Authority and defying the odds was a fantastic piece of storytelling.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Justbringitbitchjr said:


> And this is the shit i hate. How did they drop the ball with Bryan? By giving him the win over every RA era top star clean in the span of 6 months culminating in him closing WM 30 as the champion? Fuckin stop it already people. Never fuckin satisfied smh.


This is so perfect.

He was 

World Heavyweight Champ
Tag Team Champ
WWE Champ
Went over Cena, HHH, Orton and Batista
IC Champ
In main event storylines 
Star of a reality show

over the last 3 years he was healthy.

Somehow that's not enough. And that's why some people cringe when Bryan is mentioned.

I want to like the guy, and I feel terrible for him. but at least it's over now


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

I bet it hurts everyone in WWE seeing Daniel go


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


----------



## savemefromvince (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

his retirement makes me want to punch people in the face.


----------



## Dilla (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Anyone else think it could just be "Daniel Bryan" retiring and Bryan could return as American Dragon or something with another company?


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Ithil said:


> You realise he is cleared by multiple doctors?
> 
> The only reason he can't wrestle is the WWE's doctor hasn't and won't clear him. The same doctor currently in the middle of a concussion related lawsuit for his NFL work. The same one literally portrayed as the villain in a recent Hollywood film about the concussion controversy.
> 
> Bryan was caught in the crossfire of this. He was examined by three other doctors and found to not only be ring-ready, but in better mental shape for his age than the average non-wrestling male.


If he is fit to wrestle then why is he retiring instead of going to another promotion??

Seriously think about it!! It is not safe for him to wrestle why do u want him to further damage his quality of life!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Yeah, if you're just here to complain about Bryan, his marks, his booking, or whatever, then feel free to not post. Not the thread for that kinda thing.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

JR's Thoughts on Daniel Bryan's Retirement Announcement
Greetings all! Thanks for stopping by our site. Tuesday night at 9 ET/6 Pacific a new, Ross Report Show will drop at podcastone.com and iTunes plus here on the homepage of our site with one of our favorite and most popular guests, Sean 'X-Pac' Waltman. We anwser many of your questions and discuss WWE's Road to Wrestlemania. among many topics.

The big news of the day Monday surrounds a tweet sent out by @WWEDanielBryan who announced his retirement from in ring competition for WWE due to a dangerous condition having to do with the talented grappler sustaining multiple concussions. While some fans. who are obviously uneducated as to the severity that multiple concussions can have on an individual, have railed on WWE for not clearing Daniel and some fans have even accused WWE of having a conspiracy to not allow DB to step back in the ring which in itself rings of ignorance and is actually embarrassing for those that actually feel that way.

During my tenure as EVP of Talent Relations in WWE, dealing with injuries was a ongoing occurrence in my office. How those matters were handed continued to be refined over the years all the while keeping the talent's health in mind as always being our number one priority. When a decision to return someone to the ring who had been away for injury issues, those decisions had to be made carefully and always erring on the side of caution each and every time out. In essence, we had to do our best to often times protect the talents from themselves.

At the same time, unfortunately, some talents have been known to 'milk' an injury to be able to sit home and collect a pay check.

In Daniel Bryan's case, that latter issue was never in question as he's a man of integrity and professionalism who would never attempt to work the system. Having said that, I feel that WWE would be best served here to keep Bryan Danielson on the staff and put him in a position to help young talents adjust to life in the WWE not only from an in ring standpoint but from life away from the ring as well.

No company can ever have enough people the quality of Bryan Danielson helping develop their brand and, most importantly, their young talents who I feel will respond in a big way to the coaching of one of the great overachievers ever in the business.

From what I understand, the WWE was informed of DB's decision after they arrived in Seattle today where Monday Night Raw will emanate on the USA Network.

Although it is a sad day for Bryan and his fans with him not being able to safely wrestle in the future, I'd say that the 'YES!! Man' came out of this ordeal a very lucky man.

I don't know of another wresting company that protects their athletes as thoroughly as WWE does their talents. Thank goodness that WWE did do all the extensive testing on Bryan's injury and that they did not bend to the pressures of the talent or his fans to return hm to the ring. If DB had been wrestling for another company, any company, would he have received the care that he needed to determine the actual severity of the concussion issue?

In the proverbial, 'good old days' the concussion issue would have been largely ignored and the talent would have been returned to the ring as quickly as possible.

At the end of the day, Daniel Bryan is blessed to be wrestling in today's marketplace and specifically for WWE where he has received amazing, medical care from a battery of specialists who certainly don't work cheap but who likely have intervened to help ensure that the athlete who overcame numerous odds to become a star in WWE can live a productive life as a husband, father and son.

There are a litany of ways that Bryan Danielson can help the business that he loves to grow and better navigate the talent's future.

Perhaps in some crazy way, the sting of 'retirement' will fade once Daniel Bryan aka Bryan Danielson begins the next, exciting chapter of his career in WWE. 

Thanks for stopping by and I will post another blog Tuesday to follow up on this matter and other developments on RAW and the news of a new opportunity that we are exploring. Stay tuned.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



TheResurrection said:


> Sad news. I was never really a fan of the guy and I think many of his fans are weirdo virgins who live vicariously through him, but I always thought he seemed a nice enough guy. I would never wish this on him.


This post right here is clear baiting :eyeroll


----------



## Justbringitbitchjr (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Erik. said:


> It took them MONTHS, in fact YEARS to capitalize on Bryans popularity. He finally wins the big one and they put him in a feud with Kane..
> 
> So after killing it and being perhaps the greatest wrestler of the past 10 years, he was booked as a contender for 6 months. Good one.


He wasn't that popular for that fuckin long, stop that lie right there.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

Thank you Bryan . He may have been gone from wrestling but he wouldn't be forgotten.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Justbringitbitchjr said:


> He wasn't that popular for that fuckin long, stop that lie right there.


He was so over after Wrestlemania 28, which was 2 years before he finally got what he deserved that they kept him off television, for whatever reason.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Real talk though, how on earth did my two favorite wrestlers retire in a span of 2 fucking years :mj2


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



☆Shala☆;56929777 said:


> Real talk though, how on earth did my two favorite wrestlers retire in a span of 2 fucking years :mj2


lol how terribly self aggrandizing

"me me me ,my my my"

How sad for you, ☆Shala☆


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I really hope this is a work but if not. Thank you. I'm so glad I got to see him live. Tears may be shed tonight


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

If Brie Bella is pregnant I expect totally done with wrestling. 

Based of TD, if she isn't pregnant, then he will be going to another promotion. Cause he is still focused on wrestling. I think WWE said they won't let him wrestle, so he is gonna retire. But again doesn't seem right to retire, even though I predicted it. Only answer is that Brie is pregnant. 


But chances are WWE isn't gonna put Brie on TV if her husband works for another company. So its really a fucking weird ass situation. I think Brie is gonna follow and I expect that she is pregnant, or they plan to get pregnant. If she ever wants a kid, she needs to do it now while he is out of the ring.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



reilly said:


> *If he is fit to wrestle then why is he retiring instead of going to another promotion??*
> 
> Seriously think about it!! It is not safe for him to wrestle why do u want him to further damage his quality of life!


Because he can't. He is under contract to WWE, who won't clear him, as a result his contract is frozen, with them being allowed to add injury time to the end of his contract. So he is in WWE unable to wrestle indefinitely.

Rey Mysterio was stuck in the same situation. He eventually got out of it and left WWE as he wanted to, but he was actually cleared to wrestle.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

Look on the bright side. We will still have Roman Reigns.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

The more I think about it, the more certain I am that it's definitely not a work. I think he probably caught wind of the photo of him heading toward's Seattle making waves online, so he posted the truth on Twitter so his fans won't get their hopes up.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, if you're just here to complain about Bryan, his marks, his booking, or whatever, then feel free to not post. Not the thread for that kinda thing.


But it's the place to accuse Vince, WWE, Reigns, and whoever else of plotting to end Bryan's career so Reigns gets booed slightly less?


If it's a Daniel Bryan appreciation thread You'ed be right.

but it ain't


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

WWE just doesnt want another death on their hands so has told Daniel he is retiring


----------



## Justbringitbitchjr (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Londrick said:


> HHH, Cena and Batista = Every RA era star? :lmao


Uh, yeah. And Orton. That's pretty much the cream of the crop. Wtf?


Ithil said:


> No, the part where immediately after WM 30, which they never wanted to do for him but were forced into, they shunted him sideways into a feud with Kane where he was made to look like a geek, with the intention of him eventually getting squashed by Lesnar at Summerslam, and that being the end of his main event run.


Every top guy faces Kane and Big show etc. Wtf are you talking about? Was he supposed to face Goldberg?


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Erik. said:


> So after killing it and being perhaps the greatest wrestler of the past 10 years, he was booked as a contender for 6 months. Good one.


The second best wrestler and probably the best worker and with the best crowd support of the last 10 years. Rollins is clearly above any individual in terms of abilities and perfomance that step foot in a WWE ring for the last 10 years.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Leave it to the usual shitposters to fuck up a thread about a dude's retirement :floyd1


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Justbringitbitchjr said:


> Uh, yeah. And Orton. That's pretty much the cream of the crop. Wtf?


Oh I thought you said stars, hence why I excluded Orton. 

Brock, Angle, JBL, Edge, RVD, Rey, etc. He went over a small fraction of the RA era stars.


----------



## Justbringitbitchjr (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Erik. said:


> He was so over after Wrestlemania 28, which was 2 years before he finally got what he deserved that they kept him off television, for whatever reason.


Look, I'm a Bryan fan, always has been. But that bullshit was not him really being super over, just the crowd being idiots.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

Ziggler's attitude makes me want to see him attacked by wild birds.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Dang, I looked up Daniel Bryan out of curiosity and was a little shocked he is only 34 years old. I assumed he was actually in his late 30s. Definitely sucks to be forced out of the career you love in your mid-30s, when so many people last into their 40s and sometimes later than that.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

omg all these rollins, orton, roman fans are killing me.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696819657085300736
Fuck...


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

If this isn't a work, which I don't think it is, it's only my heart wanting it to be I think it would be a nice moment backstage for Bryan and Kane to come face to face, Bryan offers his hand for handshake, Kane refuses but opens his arms so they 'hug it out' one last time


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

Hideo's tweet just made me even sadder.


----------



## Justbringitbitchjr (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Londrick said:


> Oh I thought you said stars, hence why I excluded Orton.
> 
> Brock, Angle, JBL, Edge, RVD, Rey, etc. He went over a small fraction of the RA era stars.


Orton is a star, don't tell me you're one of those people? Because if you are this conversation is over as Ican see you're not reasonable, nor realistic.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

It's a work guys.


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

One of the most kindest, and greatest wrestlers of all time.
the crowd could never stop loving him because they saw through his heart, and how much passion and desire he had for his craft.


Will really miss Daniel Bryan lots.
I probably try not to cry when he talks about his retirement in the ring.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



deanambroselover said:


> WWE just doesnt want another death on their hands so has told Daniel he is retiring


If it was about that every talent on the roster would immediately receive the same external testing as Danielson and be placed as inactive if there was any sign of permanent brain damage.

It would pretty much put the WWE out of business.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



VanHammerFan said:


> lol how terribly self aggrandizing
> 
> "me me me ,my my my"
> 
> How sad for you, ☆Shala☆


.


VanHammerFan said:


> I feel vindicated after all the negative I've taken from the Bryan Brigade.
> 
> I'm sure some of you marks like THE SHIV & ATT Stadium would STILL rather he die in the ring than retire so he can live a semi-normal existence.
> 
> Some of you couldn't see the forest for the trees


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Justbringitbitchjr said:


> Look, I'm a Bryan fan, always has been. But that bullshit was not him really being super over, just the crowd being idiots.


The "bullshit" is "he was too popular with the crowd".

Hilarious.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*



JapaneseBuzzsaw said:


> Hideo's tweet just made me even sadder.


I was just about to say the same thing :mj2


----------



## EpicMike (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Hoping this is a work but it's feeling a lot more like Edge legitimately announcing his retirement in 2011.

It's probably well past due time that both the fans, and especially Daniel Bryan himself, get an answer on if he will ever return to the ring after months in limbo. And looks like the answer is no....


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Justbringitbitchjr said:


> Orton is a star, don't tell me you're one of those people? Because if you are this conversation is over as Ican see you're not reasonable, nor realistic.


If he was a star his absence would be noticeable and a majority of the fans would miss him. Since it's not noticeable and most fans don't care he's obviously not a star. Can't deny that.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

It is mighty sad that Bryan's career doesn't end on his terms, but he can take solace in the fact that he reached the pinnacle of his profession. 

The fact that Bryan has been out of the ring for the better part of two years makes his retirement a little easier to come to terms with as a fan.

#ThankYouDanielBryan


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

Still think this is a work


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Justbringitbitchjr said:


> Uh, yeah. And Orton. That's pretty much the cream of the crop. Wtf?
> 
> Every top guy faces Kane and Big show etc. Wtf are you talking about? Was he supposed to face Goldberg?


How about he faces Triple H in a lengthier feud? Just as Batista got after WM 21? Given HHH was wrestling on the post WM 30 shows.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Punt said:


> This is so perfect.
> 
> He was
> 
> ...


Its not that it wasn't enough. That's never been the issue. 

The problem is that, in any competent wrestling company, they'd see a guy like Bryan and run with it all the way to the bank. He was super over with just about all demographics, he sold merch and kept ratings pretty solid, if not increasing them somewhat. And compared to everyone else on the roster, he was their hottest act by far.

So what did WWE do? Because they had their own agenda to push, they completely half assed it with him. Simply put, they never had any plans for Bryan to be successful. He was supposed to be that helping hand that made other guys stars. You know: Roman, Sheamus, etc. That Smackdown WHC comedy heel he was in late 2011/early 2012? That was his role, and the highest he was "supposed" to achieve. But because he was great at what he did, and easily related to, he got more over (although the chant did help). It got to the point where WWE couldn't ignore it and finally threw the fans a bone and gave him a title shot at Summerslam 2013. And anyone remember that stellar build up? Vince came out every week calling Bryan a dwarf, a troll, saying he looked stupid, he had a toothpick physique and didn't want such a goblin being the face of the company. Hell of a way to build up your challenger for the WWE title. Bury the shit out of him every Raw during the build up. But Bryan did get the title, in the end.

And it was immediately taken away when Orton cashed in MiTB. Well, we figured that'd happen. So the chase to win it again was on. Sure enough, Bryan prevailed.

And the next night, it was reversed when he got screwed again. Fans were pissed that for 2 PPVs in a row, their guy was not only fucked over, but their PPV purchase was nullified. But mostly, they were tired of the baiting and switching.

Well, in the meantime, they're building up the fucking Big Show of all people to take on Hunter. They do this by having him KO both Orton and Bryan in their title match at Battleground. 3 straight PPVs of a screwjob main event. Oh I'm sorry, make that 4. At HIAC, Bryan took a Sweet Chin Music from Shawn Michaels and got screwed again. Fans were beyond pissed.

Anyway, because WWE is run by clueless morons, they figured that what people REALLY wanted to see was Big Show in the title picture. So they pushed Bryan down the card and took his chant away, giving it to Big Show to help HIM get over. He and Orton fought at Survivor Series in a dreadful match where the crowd chanted for Bryan.

So WWE figured "fuck it, we'll turn Bryan heel." And they did. Way to cripple his momentum further. But it was a ruse, and Bryan turned face again 2 weeks later against Bray Wyatt in a very memorable Raw segment. Of course, the Rumble was coming up and people desperately wanted Bryan to win so he could get the title again.

Well, Bryan loses to Bray earlier in the evening, and famously, doesn't come out for the Rumble as he's not in it. The crowd totally shits on the match, making WWE look like idiots (which they are) and Batista wins, which the audience boos vociferously.

The crowds start hijacking more shows and eventually, WWE can't ignore the backlash and they put Bryan in the WM30 main event. He wins, people go nuts, its a great moment.

And his first feud out of the gate is a comedy/horror spoof against Kane. When Bryan won the title, they were saying it could be a new era. Well that talk ended about 3 weeks later when Bryan and Brie were running away from Kane, featuring Brie's hideous acting, in some shitty Friday the 13th clone. The feud was just wretched and was a major step down from the hottness the win had generated.

Then Bryan gets injured. It sucks, but it happens. Fast forward 7 months (where we see almost updates on his recovery, but plenty on Roman Reigns...) and Bryan says he's entering the 2015 Rumble. Fans are excited, WWE is going to rectify the 2014 fiasco.

Bryan enters, the place goes nuts, and 10 minutes later, he gets knocked out by Bray Wyatt and you can hear a pin drop. The fans are in disbelief for about 2 straight minutes...and then they get mad. There's a huge revolt, Roman comes out and is booed out of the building, fans hijack the Rumble a 2nd straight year and boo the fucking ROCK for putting Roman over when he won. By WM31, Bryan is in a curtain jerker, winning the IC title.


They really had something with Bryan. Its not that he wasn't given a lot, but it was so poorly managed in so many spots that he achieved maybe 1/10th of what he could have. And THAT is what people are bitter about. They tried sabotaging him, they put a very lackluster effort into his push, they tried burying him and he kept getting more popular. But Vince is so stubborn and wants a show that HE likes, whilst not giving a fuck about the fans, that he wouldn't just accept Bryan and truly get behind him. And it resulted in some of the most funny and embarrassing moments for this company.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

https://twitter.com/MLS/status/696805769744924672

MLS paying respect.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Ithil said:


> The "bullshit" is "he was too popular with the crowd".
> 
> Hilarious.


When all else fails, blame the consumers


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



SnapOrTap said:


> https://twitter.com/MLS/status/696805769744924672
> 
> MLS paying respect.


incredible!


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

What is Ziggler trying to say? He & Bryan were as good as Taker & Shawn?


----------



## MrRKO (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Does anyone know what the usual time of the no-compete clause is in the WWE contracts? Has it ever been reported?


----------



## Justbringitbitchjr (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Londrick said:


> If he was a star his absence would be noticeable and a majority of the fans would miss him. Since it's not noticeable and most fans don't care he's obviously not a star. Can't deny that.


I stop watching a long time ago, so your point makes little to know since to me. But IG.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



> In 2004 I wrote in my book that the proudest thing in my career was having a hand in the training of Brian Danielson. NOW Daniel Bryan.That fact still hasn't changed.He's had an unmatched career and changed the world of Pro Wrestling and Sports Entertainment.On TOP of that he is one of the nicest people I have ever met and a truly great man.I can't ever see a time when he wont be a part of my life.What a lucky man I am.


Regal just tweeted this. The feels.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



KO Bossy said:


> Its not that it wasn't enough. That's never been the issue.
> 
> The problem is that, in any competent wrestling company, they'd see a guy like Bryan and run with it all the way to the bank. He was super over with just about all demographics, he sold merch and kept ratings pretty solid, if not increasing them somewhat. And compared to everyone else on the roster, he was their hottest act by far.
> 
> ...


Yes, any push he ever got was in a backhanded way, and never did they ever really put their full strength behind him. It was always begrudging and given the level of success a half assed hoping-it-will-fail push had for him, imagine what push like Reigns' got just for having a look they like would have done for him.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Lone Star said:


> Ziggler's attitude makes me want to see him attacked by wild birds.


This is so wrong. Why do the birds have to be wild? Trained hunting hawks arent good enough?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



SnapOrTap said:


> https://twitter.com/MLS/status/696805769744924672
> 
> MLS paying respect.


Pretty crazy, but as I've maintained from day 1, I'm positive 90% of those people have never heard of Bryan or know he started it. Still, Bryan started something that transcended into other mediums, which is quite something in and of itself. But no, he's not good enough to be "the guy". Roman is the one we deserve....


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Doesn't make sense since he's been saying for months he's healthy and ready to return. What changed?


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

It's a work.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Daniel Bryan was becoming the biggest star since Rock and Austin. Nobody received crowd responses and main-stream coverage like he did. 

Shame.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

He's only retiring from WWE, like Jesse Sorenson from TNA.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> On a side note, Ziggler still sounds bitter as fuck.


You mean he hasn't had a complete personality transplant?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I was never a fan but this has still got me feeling pretty sad. I'm not surprised but it's still hard to see. It's gotta be difficult for him, the poor guy.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*



amhlilhaus said:


> This is so wrong. Why do the birds have to be wild? Trained hunting hawks arent good enough?


A group of Great White sharks would be even better.


----------



## Justbringitbitchjr (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Ithil said:


> How about he faces Triple H in a lengthier feud? Just as Batista got after WM 21? Given HHH was wrestling on the post WM 30 shows.


They could have went that route. That's true.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I've honestly not been this excited for Raw in ages and it's all down to Bryan retiring, ffs.


----------



## EBuzzMiller (Oct 18, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Bizarre said:


> He's only retiring from WWE, like Jesse Sorenson from TNA.


Probably has a contract he has to let run-out like Rey Mysterio did I'm guessing.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



TheRockfan7 said:


> Daniel Bryan was becoming the biggest star since Rock and Austin. Nobody received crowd responses and main-stream coverage like he did.
> 
> Shame.


What mainstream coverage? Come on, nobody is interested in that midget. Now Roman Reigns...THAT is a specimen you can sink your teeth into. :vince


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Tonight we watch a GOAT leave the building.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I think doing this in the mainevent is a huge mistake. the fans are going to hijack the entire show because the news was already broke.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



KO Bossy said:


> Its not that it wasn't enough. That's never been the issue.
> 
> The problem is that, in any competent wrestling company, they'd see a guy like Bryan and run with it all the way to the bank. He was super over with just about all demographics, he sold merch and kept ratings pretty solid, if not increasing them somewhat. And compared to everyone else on the roster, he was their hottest act by far.
> 
> ...



Vince and WWE booking is garbage for everyone lately bro.

My point is Bryan had it pretty good, even if it was poorly done at times.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

This fucking sucks. I hate this so much right now! Goddamn!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Until I see it happen for myself, I still maintain he's gonna pull a Mark Henry and beat up someone, leading to a Mania match. My Bryan vs Nakamura dream will not be dashed so easily.


Or maybe he's retiring from Sports Entertainment to get into wrestling, and he'll go over to New Japan where things are actually good.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*



Erik. said:


> Another one.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696819657085300736


Kind of sad, imagine Bryan having matches with those guys. Bryan vs Zayn would have people going nuts

So why is everyone pissed at Ziggler now?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Damn... if this is it, both Bryan and Punk are gone too soon. The success of those two guys paved the way for Indie wrestlers to have a chance in Vince's world. They changed the business for the better.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Punt said:


> Vince and WWE booking is garbage for everyone lately bro.
> 
> My point is Bryan had it pretty good, even if it was poorly done at times.


I don't think Bryan was buried into oblivion because he wasn't. He was mismanaged, and quite badly at times.

Here's the thing though. WWE's booking sucks for everyone, but Bryan rose above it and STILL became popular. Can't say that about anyone in WWE today. He's a unique case and we'll probably never see anything like it again.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



KO Bossy said:


> Until I see it happen for myself, I still maintain he's gonna pull a Mark Henry and beat up someone, leading to a Mania match. My Bryan vs Nakamura dream will not be dashed so easily.
> 
> 
> Or maybe he's retiring from Sports Entertainment to get into wrestling, and he'll go over to New Japan where things are actually good.


Setting yourself up for a massive disappointment.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I do like how bc of punk and bryan, Vince has way more indie stars than he ever wanted on his roster.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

It's always so much harder watching them go when you how much love they had for wrestling.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

The WWE just won't be the same without Bryan in it for me, nothing in this company connects everything right now just feels forced and i can't get behind something that doesn't feel organic which is exactly what Bryan was.

Obviously to a much lesser extent as he didn't die but when Eddie passed away i felt that a similar loss of connection with this company that it was never going to be the same. I look around and i just don't see anything or atleast anyone that i could see them actually getting behind and it's just not fun.

Sad day.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



KO Bossy said:


> Pretty crazy, but as I've maintained from day 1, I'm positive 90% of those people have never heard of Bryan or know he started it. Still, Bryan started something that transcended into other mediums, which is quite something in and of itself. But no, he's not good enough to be "the guy". Roman is the one we deserve....


What mediums did Bryan "transcend?" What are you even going on about?

Can we stop with the narrative that Bryan was some sort of mega-draw? He was popular with the IWC, but it's not like the casuals were licking his boots like some of you want to so desperately believe.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



JTB33b said:


> I think doing this in the mainevent is a huge mistake. the fans are going to hijack the entire show because the news was already broke.


Oh no, they might detract from the incredibly exciting show that is RAW in 2016.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


----------



## EBuzzMiller (Oct 18, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



KO Bossy said:


> Its not that it wasn't enough. That's never been the issue.
> 
> The problem is that, in any competent wrestling company, they'd see a guy like Bryan and run with it all the way to the bank. He was super over with just about all demographics, he sold merch and kept ratings pretty solid, if not increasing them somewhat. And compared to everyone else on the roster, he was their hottest act by far.
> 
> ...


Yeah I've heard them claim this was always the plan at WM 30, and it's so obviously horseshit. They had no intention of it, and only changed once the audience basically turned on the company, turned Batista heel (he was meant to be a babyface and win Mania)


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

Damn this is all so depressing AF.
:mj2

Ziggler still salty that he never got a WM singles match?:lol
:hmm
I wonder why...


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

https://www.facebook.com/WWERaw/videos/vb.114016181979317/976737725707154/

Bryan arriving :mj2

Damn. Still aint right his career had to end this way :no:


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Sad day in the WWE. Watching RAW is going to be so emotional.

Hopefully WWE give him his time in the ring to say his goodbyes and give him a true champions send off, not same lame angle to try and get Reigns over.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



KO Bossy said:


> Its not that it wasn't enough. That's never been the issue.
> 
> The problem is that, in any competent wrestling company, they'd see a guy like Bryan and run with it all the way to the bank. He was super over with just about all demographics, he sold merch and kept ratings pretty solid, if not increasing them somewhat. And compared to everyone else on the roster, he was their hottest act by far.
> 
> ...


You write all this like Bryan fought his way though and overcame as the underdog, like its not ALL FUCKING SCRIPTED. He kept overcoming and then getting screwed, coz thats how you portray an underdog against heel authority ffs, but fuck its an arguement done to death.

He came, He excelled in all his given roles, and now he leaves, a legend.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



KO Bossy said:


> I don't think Bryan was buried into oblivion because he wasn't. He was mismanaged, and quite badly at times.
> 
> Here's the thing though. WWE's booking sucks for everyone, but Bryan rose above it and STILL became popular. Can't say that about anyone in WWE today. He's a unique case and we'll probably never see anything like it again.


He's an excellent performer and he had some amazing moments.


I just think it's silly to complain about his booking when you look at the accomplishments he had and the moments he had.

Was it perfect, of course not.

But when compared to everyone else it was pretty good.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Happy trails and best wishes to Bryan Danielson the man. 

But as for the Daniel Bryan character and what he represents, good riddance.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I'm thinking it's a work

https://www.facebook.com/WWERaw/videos/976737725707154/?sf20592277=1


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

How I feel right now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

WWE related:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696825983291277314


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



People Power said:


> Sad day in the WWE. Watching RAW is going to be so emotional.
> 
> Hopefully WWE give him his time in the ring to say his goodbyes and give him a true champions send off, not same lame angle to try and get Reigns over.


if romans music hits during the goodbye speech i'm gonna snap


i dont care if he comes and says DANIEl, THAK YOU


just fuck off and let him have his moment you samoan ahole


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Watertaco said:


> What mediums did Bryan "transcend?" What are you even going on about?
> 
> Can we stop with the narrative that Bryan was some sort of mega-draw? He was popular with the IWC, but it's not like the casuals were licking his boots like some of you want to so desperately believe.












Here Bryan is in the World Series victory parade in 2014, to which he was invited to by the Giants. The Superbowl winning team of 2014, the Seahawks, also congratulated Bryan after his WM 30 win.

Now unless you think being involved with both the Superbowl and World Series winning teams in the same year is "just the IWC", in which case we're done here.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

 This sucks. I've been watching Danielson since 2005 and he is one of the reasons I got in to Indy wrestling and fell in love with technical wrestling, he was just so graceful and fun to watch, and I will cherish those memories. 

I do need to say this though his health and safety Is SO much more important then a wrestling match, or one last pop. People need to understand that, yeah it sucks he won't wrestle again, but I value a man's life before my own enjoyment. 

#THANKYOUDRAGON #BESTINTHEWORLD


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> On a side note, Ziggler still sounds bitter as fuck.




Yeah. Really childish how he couldn't turn it off for five minutes. Maybe they weren't misguided by consistently giving him the proverbial finger with his booking. Guy seems like he can be incredibly annoying with his Mighty Mouse/Scrappy Doo complex.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

You guys are so easy to work. Bryan will start giving his speech then get interrupted by KO or someone to set up his Mania match.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

If only he pulls a Mark Henry, that would be something.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



wkdsoul said:


> You write all this like Bryan fought his way though and overcame as the underdog, like its not ALL FUCKING SCRIPTED. He kept overcoming and then getting screwed, coz thats how you portray an underdog against heel authority ffs, but fuck its an arguement done to death.
> 
> He came, He excelled in all his given roles, and now he leaves, a legend.


Here, in the wild, we still have the rarest of specimens. Yes, this solitary being still believes the WM 30 story was planned from the start.

Scientists are baffled such a being still exists in 2016, it is inexplicable.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Catsaregreat said:


> You guys are so easy to work. Bryan will start giving his speech then get interrupted by KO or someone to set up his Mania match.


KO should just start a feud with the entire wwe roster for fucks sake.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



SnapOrTap said:


> I'm thinking it's a work
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/WWERaw/videos/976737725707154/?sf20592277=1


That's not a Prius!


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Catsaregreat said:


> You guys are so easy to work. Bryan will start giving his speech then get interrupted by KO or someone to set up his Mania match.


You should probably not make these kinds of remarks on a forum where people can and will bring them up after the fact.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



3MB4Life said:


> I cried and I'm an 18 year old man. It's okay to cry, tell her to let it out.


Well, I told her and she cried. LOL. I got a little teary eyed seeing her reaction. Even my wife was like "whhhatttt?"


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Ithil said:


> Here Bryan is in the World Series victory parade in 2014, to which he was invited to by the Giants. The Superbowl winning team of 2014, the Seahawks, also congratulated Bryan after his WM 30 win.
> 
> Now unless you think being involved with both the Superbowl and World Series winning teams in the same year is "just the IWC", in which case we're done here.


:lmao Invited to be a part in a a parade and a twitter mention from his home town team?

If this is the definition of "transcend," what word do you use for Hulk Hogan, Steve Austin, The Rock, Roddy Piper etc


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I know WWE hate paying for copyright but they better fucking use this song to end the retirement segement 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jK-NcRmVcw


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

I certainly hope it's a "work", but given his track record, I highly doubt it.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

This isn't a work. If it was a work - then he would have came back at RR.

This is him retiring. He's had tons of medical issues, and he's lied about medical issues in the past - so who knows how damaged his body really is.

Let the man retire early, have a family with Brie, and be happy for him. He has over half his life to figure out his next chapter.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Ithil said:


> You should probably not make these kinds of remarks on a forum where people can and will bring them up after the fact.


Thats why I said it. To shove it in your faces when I turn out to be right.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



VanHammerFan said:


> :lmao Invited to be a part in a a parade and a twitter mention from his home town team?
> 
> If this is the definition of "transcend," what word do you use for Hulk Hogan, Steve Austin, The Rock, Roddy Piper etc


"Pfft? The Superbowl? The World Series? Who watches them!?"

That's what you're trying to say here. All because "I don't like his fans on an internet forum".
You're desperate to pretend Bryan "totally was only liked by stupid internet nerds!".

If you dismiss this, why even bother engaging you? You will dismiss anything anyone says to you.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



spinningedge said:


> This isn't a work. If it was a work - then he would have came back at RR.
> 
> This is him retiring. He's had tons of medical issues, and he's lied about medical issues in the past - so who knows how damaged his body really is.
> 
> Let the man retire early, have a family with Brie, and be happy for him. He has over half his life to figure out his next chapter.


Whilst I agree that it's not a work, what bigger then to tell the whole world you're retiring, have EVERYONE tune in, I mean CNN and sports outlets, Major League Soccer twitter pages etc. are all tweeting about Daniel Bryan - only for Bryan to make something big happen. 

I don't think the WWE would even have enough faith for Bryan to pull off anything big but if it's eyes they wanted on the product tonight, they got it.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Kobe

Bryan

Peyton (maybe)


We are losing too many greats! 

:cry


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Catsaregreat said:


> Thats why I said it. To shove it in your faces when I turn out to be right.


And if you don't, you will look like a plonker.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



People Power said:


> Sad day in the WWE. Watching RAW is going to be so emotional.
> 
> Hopefully WWE give him his time in the ring to say his goodbyes and give him a true champions send off, not same lame angle to try and get Reigns over.


I would not be a bit surprised if that is exactly what Vince is going to use him for tonight. I actually like Roman okay, but this is the last kind of thing I want to see. As it is so forced and obvious.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Watertaco said:


> What mediums did Bryan "transcend?" What are you even going on about?
> 
> Can we stop with the narrative that Bryan was some sort of mega-draw? He was popular with the IWC, but it's not like the casuals were licking his boots like some of you want to so desperately believe.


Look pal, I'm the first person, as many will attest to, that will point out that I think Bryan's drawing capabilities are highly exaggerated. But let's be fair. He made that chant popular, and other people saw it, copied it and next thing you know, all sorts of other sports are seeing the chant, from basketball, to baseball, to hockey, to football. No Bryan=chant not getting popular=not crossing over into other areas.

As I said already, I'm positive most people haven't heard of Bryan or know he popularized it. But the reason you see the chant in other areas is because Bryan started it all, and whether people know that or not is irrelevant. Its something you can attribute to him.



wkdsoul said:


> You write all this like Bryan fought his way though and overcame as the underdog, like its not ALL FUCKING SCRIPTED. He kept overcoming and then getting screwed, coz thats how you portray an underdog against heel authority ffs, but fuck its an arguement done to death.
> 
> He came, He excelled in all his given roles, and now he leaves, a legend.


Gee, no kidding. Of course that's how you book an underdog. Them against the big evil power. Except for no reason whatsoever, they took him out of his role and gave it to Big Show and then John Cena and Batista. Had the Rumble 2014 fiasco not happened, Bryan would have been screwed and screwed and screwed just for BATISTA to save the day at WM30, while Bryan falls down the card and puts over other guys the WWE cares more about. The fan backlash saw him get his WM30 redemption, that was never part of the plan. 

So yeah, him getting screwed was scripted. Him getting redeemed wasn't. But why? Shouldn't the babyface get revenge? Not Bryan, because they didn't CARE about him.



Punt said:


> He's an excellent performer and he had some amazing moments.
> 
> 
> I just think it's silly to complain about his booking when you look at the accomplishments he had and the moments he had.
> ...


I'm not lowering my standards because its WWE 2016. He was mismanaged, plain and simple, and just because he had it better than, say, Zack Ryder doesn't mean I'm going to suddenly praise them. "Gee, thanks WWE. I'm really happy that you only dropped the ball with him a lot instead of fucking him up completely. Way to go."


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Ithil said:


> Because he can't. He is under contract to WWE, who won't clear him, as a result his contract is frozen, with them being allowed to add injury time to the end of his contract. So he is in WWE unable to wrestle indefinitely.
> 
> Rey Mysterio was stuck in the same situation. He eventually got out of it and left WWE as he wanted to, but he was actually cleared to wrestle.


Contracts are not iron clad - why would wwe keep him under contract if he can't do what they pay him to do??

If Bryan goes to them and says he wants to leave then I'm pretty sure something would have to be negotiated.

Also Bryan could use his 'clearance' from other doctors to argue that wwe are effecting his well being and mental state by not letting him wrestle and this could also result in the contract being terminated by the courts.

There are ways around him being contracted to wwe - he is not in a safe condition to wrestle otherwise he would go somewhere else and you have to realise this because it's abundantly clear.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Ithil said:


> "Pfft? The Superbowl? The World Series? Who watches them!?"
> 
> That's what you're trying to say here. All because "I don't like his fans on an internet forum".


You're acting s if Daniel Bryan did the Super Half time show. He got a tweet from him home town team who won the Super Bowl. Wow that's amazing what a house hold name he must be :lmao

Again,what word would use you for people who actually transcend the business like Hogan, Austin, Rock, Piper.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Ithil said:


> Here, in the wild, we still have the rarest of specimens. Yes, this solitary being still believes the WM 30 story was planned from the start.
> 
> Scientists are baffled such a being still exists in 2016, it is inexplicable.


Oh C'mon, Bossy has painted his whole career from start to finish with the WM30 storyline push angle.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Catsaregreat said:


> You guys are so easy to work. Bryan will start giving his speech then get interrupted by KO or someone to set up his Mania match.


I hope you're right.......


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Man oh man. I really hope he pulls a mark henry or atleast heads over to njpw. It feels like all the guys from my era are retiring and im only 21. I feel way too young for that. While the ae guys are still around my guys punk,bryan and soon styles and joe are retired. Why?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Way to steal the thunder from Marshawn Lynch's retirement announcement....


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



VanHammerFan said:


> You're acting s if Daniel Bryan did the Super Half time show. He got a tweet from him home town team who won the Super Bowl. Wow that's amazing what a house hold name he must be :lmao
> 
> Again,what word would use you for people who actually transcend the business like Hogan, Austin, Rock, Piper.


No, I'm stating the World Series winning team invited Bryan to be in their victory parade because they were fans of his. I am not "acting" like anything. You on the other hand are acting like he's Lance Storm.

You're moving the goalposts. First you say "he wasn't mainsteam only internet nerds liked him!". Now it's "well it's not mainstream ENOUGH!". That you seem to think if you're not Hogan/Austin big (as in, literally the two biggest stars in wrestling ever in history) you're not big at all, is stupid.

So again, why even engage you when you clearly already made up your mind?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Happy trails and best wishes to Bryan Danielson the man. Appeared to be a stand up guy.

As for Daniel Bryan, his persona and what it represents to _me_ and others, good riddance.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Ithil said:


> No, I'm stating the World Series winning team invited Bryan to be in their victory parade because they were fans of his.
> 
> You're moving the goalposts. First you say "he wasn't mainsteam only internet nerds liked him!". Now it's "well it's not mainstream ENOUGH!". That you seem to think if you're not Hogan/Austin big (as in, literally the two biggest stars in wrestling ever in history) you're not big at all, is stupid.
> 
> So again, why even engage you when you clearly already made up your mind?


I'm not moving anything I'm not the one who made the original post

and you HAVEN'T made up you mind in regards to your stance? Give me a break


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*



Wrastlemondu said:


> *inb4 everyone is on the ramp clapping, The Authority come out for a 5 minute belittling, B+ Player.
> 
> Then Romans music hits, He beats up HHH to Steph's shock & shakes D'brys hand & they both do the Yes chant.*


*I'm sure many would love or be entertained by that, but if they use Bryan's retirement speech to make Roman look strong...I can't speak for anyone else, but that would be the last time I watch a WWE product. They suck already, without Bryan they're gonna full-on blow. So it wouldn't be any problem to end the misery of WWE programming, if thy exploit Bryan's final moment in a wrestling ring to try to get Reigns over or make him look strong whatever you want to call it. His speech and final moment in a ring should be about him and the fans he addresses only, not some desperate attempt to get over Vince's project.

Just my opinion.*


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Batista didn't die for this..


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

At least we know.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

This has more or less killed wrestling for me.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Just told my oldest daughter, now she is teary eyed. FML.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696808201296044032


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

He was the last legit star that this company had full time. Ouch. This will hurt business.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Alkomesh2 said:


> This has more or less killed wrestling for me.


He has been away long enough that I don't even think about it. His feud with Kane ruined him for me anyway, but I do think that the guy was a great talent and I wish him the best.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

He's not done wrestling. He's done wrestling in the WWE. His announcing his retirement stops the wwe from continually rolling over his contract. So whatever amount of time he has left is how long he'll stay retired. 

The Raw tonight is about Vince and HHH trying to give the Bryan fans closure so they don't take over shows chanting for Bryan and about kissing Bryan's ass so that he doesn't make it known that he's forced to retire from WWE because they were screwing him around to protect themselves in the ongoing concussion lawsuit. He is going to be used as their "exhibit A" proof that they really do care about their wrestlers - they retired their top star because Maroon wouldn't pass him - the same Dr. Maroon who comes off looking like bought and paid for utter shit in the Will Smith Concussion movie. It's CYA by the wwe, who never saw Bryan as a top guy to begin with - to pretend like he was a big deal in their minds now so when they force him to retire it's like it' really means something. Total and utter PR and Bryan Danielson is being sacrificed for it.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Marv95 said:


> Happy trails and best wishes to Bryan Danielson the man. Appeared to be a stand up guy.
> 
> As for Daniel Bryan, his persona and what it represents to _me_ and others, good riddance.


Won't hear any argument from me on the good riddance part. I am a fan of Bryan Danielson, but I was always insulted by the existence of the Daniel Bryan character. In RoH he was this badass, hard nosed wrestler who was damn good. WWE thought "well fans won't understand or buy into that, he needs...some sports entertainment". They made him scream YES, had him grow a beard and long hair and his character was that he was a goofball that we shouldn't take seriously. Because that's what WWE thinks of us. We won't understand good wrestling, but we'll understand AND eat up a guy who has a "character" and "looks funny". Total slap in the face to how great the American Dragon was.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*

Always sucks to see someone have to retire early doing what they love due to injuries. He still had a pretty good career but more could have been added to it. Best of luck to him on the next chapter of his life.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

Ziggler being a cunt as always.

"I'm not a mark for titles" 

Yeah, you know you'll never be given one that matters ( though to be fair, the titles haven't mattered in a while, but still )


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

If we get Styles vs Neville , Dolph or Kofi tonight this will be us


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

My heart has been destroyed ever since Bryan's announcement. One of my favourites ever, my favourite wrestler for the past 5 years in the PG era. God damn, you have no idea how much this sucks for me. I'll definitely be tuning in to watch this .

#ThankYouBryan .


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

This news makes me sad and I don't want him to retire  but I don't want him to put his life at risk for us and get hurt even worse.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Tommy-V said:


> Always sucks to see someone have to retire early doing what they love due to injuries. He still had a pretty good career but more could have been added to it. Best of luck to him on the next chapter of his life.


He wrestled so much around the world before he got to WWE, but damn did he leave an impression on me. Can't speak for anybody else ofcourse, but this just sucks..


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



blackholeson said:


> He was the last legit star that this company had full time. Ouch. This will hurt business.


really?

He's wrestled like a month in the last 1.5 years right? His absence is already being felt.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Catsaregreat said:


> Thats why I said it. To shove it in your faces when I turn out to be right.


When you turn out to be wrong, I guess someone might shove it in your face.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuck vince for not giving us Bryan/Punk or Bryan/Lesnar at a WM.. with punk and bryan gone WWE is fucked.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*





 DEM FEELS


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



VanHammerFan said:


> I'm not moving anything I'm not the one who made the original post
> 
> and you HAVEN'T made up you mind in regards to your stance? Give me a break


"No u" is not a valid response. I presented evidence of something mainstream Bryan accomplished, invalidating the claim that "only the IWC liked him". You then tried to claim it didn't count.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

WWE wasn't going to let him wrestle and they have a contract where they can freeze it until he fulfills it.

Which means they don't want him to wrestle on TV and can't leave to go nowhere else.

Had no choice but to retire.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

https://www.facebook.com/WWERaw/videos/976730469041213/

*Interesting she says his dreams are "being taken away"*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



BornBad said:


>


There goes a great man :ti2


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



TheLooseCanon said:


> WWE wasn't going to let him wrestle and they have a contract where they can freeze it until he fulfills it.
> 
> Which means they don't want him to wrestle on TV and can't leave to go nowhere else.
> 
> Had no choice but to retire.


Looks that way, which makes WWE a fucking joke. I am not even a huge fan of the guy, but I do know right from wrong.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

To all the people who sent me rude reps and messages for saying DB should not return and listen to his doctors, I told you so :mj


A lot of athletes are so hooked on competing they don't listen to the medical experts and push their bodies too far, bout time he realized he was blowing smoke


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Retiring like mark Henry


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

Looks like Brie's career is about to take a tumble.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

I wanna know what Brian Kendrick and Frankie Kazarian, his classmates at Shawn Michaels' wrestling school, have to say.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

I don't get it, he's 34 years old - does anyone really think this will be his retirement? Of course we will see wrestle again at some point down the line


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Announcing it on Twitter? I mean, it's one way to stop boos, instead of him coming out to a huge pop then crushing the crowd. Doesn't seem right though, holding out for the possibility of an angle.
> 
> If it is legit, it's social media overkill. Some news deserves more fanfare than a tweet.


*Marshawn Lynch supposedly retired last night during the Superbowl on Twitter, with a picture of his cleats hanging from power lines and a emoji of a peace sign. Not every star thinks of themselves as a big deal.*


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

I'm going to miss seeing Daniel Bryan in a WWE ring. Not only was he obviously a master at his craft, but he had an honesty to him that is incredibly rare, especially in his field of work. 

Thanks for the memories, Bryan.


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

The strange thing is, why not just say "Bryan has an announcement on RAW" instead of giving it away now (they always would wait so people can tune in)?

To announce the retirement then show up on RAW, what would he do to end the segment?

Are they really going to have him announced as a ref at WM to end his retirement speech? :Out


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

I like how there can't be a thread without people finding a way of dragging Roman. The obsession is real...let it go people let...it...go


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Look, I'm never one to think this could be a work, etc.

FOr one. DB seems like a conservative/straight up guy. 

Two... WWE has consistently had their Dr's not clear Bryan.

However.....

All the videos of him getting out of his car and the camera showing other camera people going to his car... Interviewing DB from the car.... Interviewing Brie.... Seems like It's TOO MUCH.

Granted It's a very big deal, I get that.... but something just seems like they're making this seems so big with tweets, videos, etc every 10 minutes on this thing.

Are they trying to get so much buzz and then DB somehow shock the world? I don't know....

Again, I would never think DB retirement speech would be a shoot considering his medical issues could force him to retire at any moment and faking one seems like there's no way... but there's just SO MUCH going on right now w/ this that it seems a little odd, yeah?


----------



## 4 Horsewomen Fan (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

My god.

I just read this. HOLY. FUCKING. SHIT.











Jesus christ. Now I'm watching.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696844366766149632


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*



Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696844366766149632


Gah, this is killing me.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



spinningedge said:


> Look, I'm never one to think this could be a work, etc.
> 
> FOr one. DB seems like a conservative/straight up guy.
> 
> ...


I've been thinking exactly the same thing, but I'm afraid it's just our inner marks trying to give us hope :mj2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Gah, this is killing me.


Pretty much confirms that it's not a work, if it hadn't been already.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



spinningedge said:


> Look, I'm never one to think this could be a work, etc.
> 
> FOr one. DB seems like a conservative/straight up guy.
> 
> ...


Well, I would laugh my ass off and it would make me want to watch the show. Even though I am not one of his biggest fans. I imagine the effect would be huge for them, but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This can't be a work because they have never been this far into a fake retirement announcement. This is definitely real. And I'm crying tonight.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Wow...so unfortunate.

Thank you for the entertainment Bryan.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696844366766149632


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Just rewatched the WM30 main event. That match was beautiful. And then the long celebration at the end with Bryan tearing up and seeing Connor in the crowd....fuck, man. Bryan was on top of the world not too long ago. Why did this shit have to happen 

:mj2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



chargebeam said:


> This can't be a work because they have never been this far into a fake retirement announcement. This is definitely real. And I'm crying tonight.


Add to that the fact that Triple H isn't heeling it up on Twitter or just being quiet altogether. Definitely real my man and it's sad.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Sounds like everyone thinks he is really retiring. So a guy who has spent the last 6 months getting cleared by several doctors and has continuously stated he wants to wrestle, is going to stop wrestling? I don't think so.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

I feel like my heart has just been ripped out and shattered in to a million pieces. 

Begging for it to be a work.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696844366766149632


Thank God. This pretty much confirms that his retirement speech will be no storyline authority/Reigns bs....I hope.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



TheLooseCanon said:


> The strange thing is, why not just say "Bryan has an announcement on RAW" instead of giving it away now (they always would wait so people can tune in)?
> 
> To announce the retirement then show up on RAW, what would he do to end the segment?
> 
> Are they really going to have him announced as a ref at WM to end his retirement speech? :Out


This is what irks me about it. Why would he announce it on twitter, only too announce it on RAW again? Usually, they would have said a big star is returning, and with the backstage news about Bryan flying in, people would have gotten excited.

It's weird.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

WWE is forcing him to retire so that he can't go work in the indies, or return and upstage Roman Reigns & derail his push again. Here's the latest from the dirtsheets:

Bryan reportedly asked for his notice so he could return to the indies, perhaps working ROH and NJPW, but Vince McMahon told him no. *Bryan is in a similar situation as Rey Mysterio because the time he's been out of action was being applied to his contract as an extension.*

So WWE just pulled that Rey Mysterio shit with him and kept him on the shelf so long that they were able to extend his contract because he was out so long. By doing that they prevent him from going and working elsewhere, and they won't clear him to return to WWE, so his only choice is to retire. Let that sink in, people: WWE just forced Bryan to retire before he wanted to.. other doctors cleared him and he still wanted to wrestle, they just forced him to end his career, at least until his contract runs out. There is some very sketchy and borderline illegal stuff going on here, DO NOT support WWE.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

*The Miz & Kevin Owens broke character, so I guess it's real then.

:cry*


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

If Bryan retires today it confirms WWE doctors were right and he is not healthy enough to continue wrestling, if the doctors that cleared him were right then he shouldnt retire and could wrestle everywhere in the world.
remember he is retiring from wrestling and not from WWE.

what do you think?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*



anirioc said:


> If Bryan retires today it confirms WWE doctors were right and he is not healthy enough to continue wrestling, if the doctors that cleared him were right then he shouldnt retire and could wrestle everywhere in the world.
> *remember he is retiring from wrestling and not from WWE.*
> 
> what do you think?


Says who?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

Just saw the Ziggs video, I can see why he rubs people the wrong way


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Oh noes, HHH has called Bryan an A+ player. Now the trolls will have to defy their lord every time they dub him a 'B+'.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Says who?


every superstar breaking character in social media like The Miz or Owens.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

Daniel Bryan is done and the WWE doctors are the best.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

I really didn't expect to feel this way but I'm fucking gutted. Really upset. Fuck.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

I want to hear Seth and Cesaro's reactions as I know they regard Bryan highly. Seth even went so far as to refer to him as "the Picasso of the ring". Sad day for wrestling. It's going to be tough if he closes his remarks and leads one last YES chant. Pretty sure he is going to be the last wrestler we see that is truly *Over as fuck*.


----------



## BreakingTheBroken (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

never cared about him and probably never will, but at the same time I don't want him to retire, he's 34 and still has some gas on the tank...


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

What HHH wants, HHH gets. It's been a good career for Daniel Bryan, but if it wasn't due to backstage politics and a couple of major concussions, he would still be a main eventer and/or WWE WHC.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

He could be doing this based on new info that is beyond what the doctor's had seen. I'll see what Bryan has to say tonight.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

No. All that proves is that WWE won't consider any other doctor's opinion. So the same as it's always been. And no, it does not prove WWE's doctor is right. Especially not a doctor in as criminally shady a company as WWE.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



Annihilus said:


> WWE is forcing him to retire so that he can't go work in the indies, or return and upstage Roman Reigns & derail his push again. Here's the latest from the dirtsheets:
> 
> Bryan reportedly asked for his notice so he could return to the indies, perhaps working ROH and NJPW, but Vince McMahon told him no. *Bryan is in a similar situation as Rey Mysterio because the time he's been out of action was being applied to his contract as an extension.*
> 
> So WWE just pulled that Rey Mysterio shit with him and kept him on the shelf so long that they were able to extend his contract because he was out so long. By doing that they prevent him from going and working elsewhere, and they won't clear him to return to WWE, so his only choice is to retire. Let that sink in, people: WWE just forced Bryan to retire before he wanted to.. other doctors cleared him and he still wanted to wrestle, they just forced him to end his career, at least until his contract runs out. There is some very sketchy and borderline illegal stuff going on here, DO NOT support WWE.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

for his own good, he can't keep up with the big talent these days.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*



P.H. Hatecraft said:


> No. All that proves is that WWE won't consider any other doctor's opinion. So the same as it's always been. And no, it does not prove WWE's doctor is right. Especially not a doctor in as criminally shady a company as WWE.


if what are you saying is correct then why all the drama? why Bryan doesnt just leave WWE to wrestle somewhere else? LU or ROH?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

http://411mania.com/wrestling/daniel-bryan-announces-his-retirement/

During a new audio update with Dave Metlzer and Bryan Alvarez, new details on Bryan’s situation were revealed.

* Bryan had a discussion with Vince McMahon about wrestling outside of WWE (ROH/New Japan) by Dr. Maroon said no. Some feel that Maroon and WWE are afraid of concussion related lawsuits and the Concussion movie.

* WWE did freeze his contract, similar to what they did with Rey Mysterio. Bryan is still being paid by WWE.

* Bryan had tests done the Thursday prior to the Royal Rumble. These tests looked at all parts of the brain.

* More tests were reportedly scheduled, and word is that the results were concerning enough for him to make the announcement. Further testing could reveal more bad news.

* WWE reiterated that they would not be clearing Bryan.

* Meltzer feels that this was Bryan’s decision.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

I wonder how Nakamura feels about this. I believe they were friends


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



Believe That said:


>


If you can hear words, that's your own psychosis. 

Maybe you can take your finger and shove them up your eardrums.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Are WWE fanboys in denial? what I described above is literally whats happening, he still wants to wrestle, doctors have cleared him to wrestle, every doctor in fact except for WWE's. He asked for his release, they won't give it to him, and instead extended his contract like they did to Rey, so he's stuck on the shelf indefinitely, only choice left is to just retire.


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



Annihilus said:


> WWE is forcing him to retire so that he can't go work in the indies, or return and upstage Roman Reigns & derail his push again. Here's the latest from the dirtsheets:
> 
> Bryan reportedly asked for his notice so he could return to the indies, perhaps working ROH and NJPW, but Vince McMahon told him no. *Bryan is in a similar situation as Rey Mysterio because the time he's been out of action was being applied to his contract as an extension.*


Normally I WOULD believe this, but recently I read that the decision to retire was likely his own rather than WWE's call (source: http://www.f4wonline.com/wrestling-...niel-bryan-plus-jon-jones-screws-again-207216). 

Granted, this is Meltzer saying so and I barely ever believe a thing the guy says too LOL but regardless of why he's retiring or who/what prompted him to make a decision, AND assuming none of this is a work, it's generally agreeable among us that it was one hell of a ride for Bryan, and things certainly won't be the same knowing he won't step foot in that ring again.


----------



## 4 Horsewomen Fan (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Jesus, I don't know, at this point I don't honestly know.

Now the question is: It is true? It is a work?

Now I think that he might get a chance to retire this Wrestlemania, but that's just me. I don't know. If they didn't want him to wrestle again, it will be wiser to let him retire AFTER if he actually is not going to wrestle again, you know, to not distract the Road to Wrestlemania...

But, at the same time, he always said that he wanted to retire if he becomes dad. I don't know. Brie is retiring soon as well, and they may want to have a baby, so...

Fuck. So excited about this. I'm about to cry and to jump out of emotion. And it is in Seattle? FUUUUUUUUCK. I don't know what to believe anymore. 

EDIT:^Seriously, I wish that's not the case.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*



anirioc said:


> if what are you saying is correct then why all the drama? why Bryan doesnt just leave WWE to wrestle somewhere else? LU or ROH?


Contractual issues.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

Part of me doesn't think this is real. Such a big thing to announce over twitter and with all these reactions it just feels off.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



Annihilus said:


> Are WWE fanboys in denial? what I described above is literally whats happening, he still wants to wrestle, doctors have cleared him to wrestle, every doctor in fact except for WWE's. He asked for his release, they won't give it to him, and instead extended his contract like they did to Rey, so he's stuck on the shelf indefinitely, only choice left is to just retire.




Tonight he'll explain more I'm sure. We'll know the truth then.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

:mj2


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*










This shit is looking shady as hell. Every doctor he sees not associated with WWE says he's good to continue wrestling and yet he's now retiring for medical reasons. Yeah, ok. WWE gonna WWE.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

I wouldn't go as far as to say they were right. It might simply be he doesn't want to wrestle anywhere else, and he's accepted he won't be cleared. Does it make the WWE doctors right? Not exactly.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

I'm just sorry for him, because you could tell he really loved to wrestle

It must have taken months to him to accept the awful truth.:frown2:


----------



## EpicMike (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

It's sounding like he got some additional tests done to prove to the WWE he was ok to wrestle and ended up getting some bad news.

Absolutely gutted but a wrestler's well being has to come first.


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

could it be a Mark Henry type work?


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Daniel Bryan retired before Kane, Big Show, Mark Henry, Chris Jericho. Damn, son. It's true what they say. That flippy shit will shorten your career.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696844366766149632


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

:fuckedup WWE doctors are never right.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



Papadoc81 said:


> This shit is looking shady as hell. Every doctor he sees not associated with WWE says he's good to continue wrestling and yet he's now retiring for medical reasons. Yeah, ok. WWE is gonna WWE.


And meanwhile Tommy 'memory loss' Dreamer can get cleared easy.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

What time does raw start uk time?


----------



## hoatzin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Go all out on this please. Have him come out as Bryan Danielson and blast "Final Countdown".


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*



P.H. Hatecraft said:


> No. All that proves is that WWE won't consider any other doctor's opinion. So the same as it's always been. And no, it does not prove WWE's doctor is right. Especially not a doctor in as criminally shady a company as WWE.


Of course they won't listen to another Doctors opinion. 

Another Doctor has nothing to lose. When the truth comes out and it's clear Bryan isn't healthy what are the consequences for all the "other doctors" for "clearing him"


----------



## DJRick (Jan 12, 2014)

It's a work


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Why do we lose all the most talented entertaining guys? HBK retired when he still had alot left, Edge, Punk, and Bryan all retiring in their mid 30's.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Well, without Bryan, we may not have the Evolution reunion in 2014 so thank you!


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*



THE SHIV said:


> I want to hear Seth and Cesaro's reactions as I know they regard Bryan highly. Seth even went so far as to refer to him as "the Picasso of the ring". Sad day for wrestling. It's going to be tough if he closes his remarks and leads one last YES chant. Pretty sure he is going to be the last wrestler we see that is truly *Over as fuck*.


Not a good day for us Mr SHIV.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

All this confirms is that WWE refuses to release him and that he has chosen a WWE pay check and his trophy wife over wrestling overseas.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

William Regal:

_"In 2004 I wrote in my book that the proudest thing in my career was having a hand in the training of Brian Danielson.,now Daniel Bryan.That fact still hasn't changed.He's had an unmatched career and changed the world of Pro Wrestling and Sports Entertainment.On top of that he is one of the nicest people I have ever met and a truly great man.I can't ever see a time when he wont be a part of my life.What a lucky man I am."_


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

You're not exactly the thinking type, are you?


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

Doesn't prove they were right, simply proves they will never clear him which is something we already knew.

Bryan asked for his release and WWE chose not to give it to him. Plus, I'm guessing he doesn't want to wait for his contract and non-compete to expire, so retirement is his only option really.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

I still hope that tonight it's going to end like this


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

This makes next to no sense. Why would he retire because WWE won't clear him due to an ongoing lawsuit? 

If he was genuinely cleared by two different specialists and only Dr. Maroon (who is implicated in these lawsuits and with the NFL) hasn't cleared him to compete then it seems ludicrous to retire on the basis that WWE won't allow him to work. 

Guess this is why he got the haircut though :shrug 

I'm fucking furious tbh and I don't usually get wrapped up in stuff like this. If there are other health issues here then I'll gladly accept it, but if he is being forced into premature retirement because of this fucking lawsuit It will just sicken me.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



Annihilus said:


> Are WWE fanboys in denial? what I described above is literally whats happening, he still wants to wrestle, doctors have cleared him to wrestle, every doctor in fact except for WWE's. He asked for his release, they won't give it to him, and instead extended his contract like they did to Rey, so he's stuck on the shelf indefinitely, only choice left is to just retire.


Did you not read anything?


His "other Doctors" did a cursory check and he seemed ok so they "cleared" him because it means nothing. They have no responsibility in the matter.

WWE Doctor did a more thorough check, and wouldn't clear him.


Bryan finally goes and gets a thorough second opinion a few weeks ago and they confirm what he WWE Doctor, the one with something to lose, said all along.



But to some of you who refuse to accept the truth it's just Vince being a jerk.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*



Punt said:


> Of course they won't listen to another Doctors opinion.
> 
> Another Doctor has nothing to lose. When the truth comes out and it's clear Bryan isn't healthy what are the consequences for all the "other doctors" for "clearing him"


That is why the WWE could have just had him sign a release if something happens the WWE wont be held liable.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

:mj2 

Regal man, why blow that dust in my eyes



MarkovKane said:


> If Brie Bella is pregnant I expect totally done with wrestling.
> 
> Based of TD, if she isn't pregnant, then he will be going to another promotion. Cause he is still focused on wrestling. I think WWE said they won't let him wrestle, so he is gonna retire. But again doesn't seem right to retire, even though I predicted it. Only answer is that Brie is pregnant.
> 
> ...


:lol she's wrestled last week. Total divas is shot months ago. It's possible she will leave to try and get pregnant however.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Blame the movie 'Concussion' and Will Smith.

The WWE doctor, who was portrayed in the movie, won't clear Bryan to cover his ass.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696844366766149632


Beautiful words, H.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Seems like BS. They wouldn't grant him a release, so this was his only option, outside of burning his bridges.


----------



## hoatzin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Bryan Danielson debut coming right up. Even has the am-drag hair going on.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



Marrakesh said:


> This makes next to no sense. Why would he retire because WWE won't clear him due to an ongoing lawsuit?
> 
> If he was genuinely cleared by two different specialists and only Dr. Maroon (who is implicated in these lawsuits and with the NFL) hasn't cleared him to compete then it seems ludicrous to retire on the basis that WWE won't allow him to work.
> 
> ...



He's got serious brain issue man. Let it go. he got hurt. It's sad, so be sad. But put the anger down, it won't fix anything.


The truth is that 20 years ago it would be considered "premature retirement" That is what was wrong. 

Retiring when there is a serious problem is a good thing, Bryan is lucky he made it to WWE and wasn't wrestling with a ticking time
bomb in his head at some Indy show. WWE could have saved his life.


----------



## hgr423 (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

Daniel Bryan is retiring tonight, but Bryan Danielson will make his debut in WWE.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Watching Raw Pre show now.

It's obvious his retirement tnight is real.

Hitting me now... Very sad.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

The whole pre-show right now is about Bryan's retirement...this isn't a work guys.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

I joined this forum because of Daniel Bryan when he appeared in WWE for the first time. With that being said I will be tuning in to RAW tonight for the first time in a long long time to see his retirement. I wish Bryan Danielson the best in his life outside of wrestling or if he ever decides to return to the ring in the future.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*



birthday_massacre said:


> That is why the WWE could have just had him sign a release if something happens the WWE wont be held liable.


Impossible.


How does that look.

"Yes we know this man is seriously injured and another head injury could be catastrophic, but we want to make money on him so we will allow him to take a dangerous risk."

WWE would get destroyed for doing that. And he could still eventually sue if something happened. "You let a guy with brain injury sign that type of waiver, how could he make a decision in his condition"

Quite frankly it's disgusting that you want him to risk his life for you.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Blame the movie 'Concussion' and Will Smith.
> 
> The WWE doctor, who was portrayed in the movie, won't clear Bryan to cover his ass.


you can say blame a movie... I say it's probably the right decision.

The guy admitted to 10+ concussions. It's time to give it up. He hasn't been able to stay healthy for the past couple years. He's older now and his smaller body (remember, he's undersized so takes more of a beating than normal guys) is not in its prime anymore.

If this results in him living the second half of his entire life healthy and being a father who can be there and throw ball, etc with them... this is the right choice.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



spinningedge said:


> you can say blame a movie...


Wasn't serious. Hence 'blame Will Smith'.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

I'll applaud WWE if I'm being worked. I really don't think I am though, and this is fucking horrible news. 

Obviously I'm going to watch Raw tonight but I'm on a serious downer having read this shit. Just feels like a forced retirement until Bryan clears it up. Maybe there are other reasons for it medically? I certainly hope so, because if it's solely based on this concussion shit then they've more or less bullied him into retiring (If the refusal to release him is true also)

There is very little than I can say that is positive about WWE nowadays and if it turns out that this retirement has been forced on Bryan then I think I am done post WM. There is fuck all on the horizon anyway, I think I'm just watching out of morbid curiosity atm anyway like a lot of other posters.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*



Punt said:


> Impossible.
> 
> 
> How does that look.
> ...


then you agree WWE are right.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

Anyone remember the tin foil hat brigade who thought he was healthy but being held back until after Mania to make Roman Reigns look strong? Hopefully they will all apologise in this thread. 

Then again, these conspiracy theorists often double down, it will probably become "Daniel Bryan isn't injured at all, WWE destroyed his career to stop him overshadowing Roman Reigns".


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

It don't confirm shit.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



> @VinceMcMahon:
> An accomplished career will be celebrated tonight. The #YesMovement has come to Seattle. #ThankYouDanielBryan


The Boss has spoken


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

waiting for the tribute video at raw


:c


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*



anirioc said:


> then you agree WWE are right.


Always have.

I have never bought the "they are just trying to hold Bryan down" stuff.


It's ridiculous. a healthy Daniel Bryan = $$


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



Punt said:


> He's got serious brain issue man. Let it go. he got hurt. It's sad, so be sad. But put the anger down, it won't fix anything.
> 
> 
> The truth is that 20 years ago it would be considered "premature retirement" That is what was wrong.
> ...


If he has a serious problem I'd be happy to see him retire. Great career. 

My issue is that there is a lot of conflicting reports. Maybe Bryanb will clear it all up tonight. 

I'm just giving my initial opinion and feels like it's being pushed on him when the severity of his condition is questionable when you take into account there are brain specialists who are saying he does not have a 'serious brain issue' as you put it. 

I'll wait and see what he has to say before I comment on it again.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

I find it hard to believe he's been outright lying in public all this time. 

Either something major new came up and/or he's decided to get his contract unfrozen so the time starts ticking along and he can wrestle again.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

THIS IS A TRAGEDY.This must be a work. Why announce it?

Do we remember last time D Bry tricked us? I remember .


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

Ziggler's vid :lmao:lmao:lmao 

That was just odd.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

Didn't Bryan have a meeting with a doctor or specialist the day before the Rumble? The timing of this seems weird, but if this doctor/specialist confirmed or told him what the WWE doctors were telling him then maybe he made the call himself.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

He will retire not losing the heavy weight title or the IC title


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*



TheResurrection said:


> Anyone remember the tin foil hat brigade who thought he was healthy but being held back until after Mania to make Roman Reigns look strong? Hopefully they will all apologise in this thread.
> 
> Then again, these conspiracy theorists often double down, it will probably become "Daniel Bryan isn't injured at all, WWE destroyed his career to stop him overshadowing Roman Reigns".


The timing is suspicious. He requests his release. Refused. Its been revealed he has the same contractual situation as Rey did. Retirement is the only positive route he could go down. 

Something doesn't feel right. I hope this wasn't the result of political pressure.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*



Alkomesh2 said:


> I find it hard to believe he's been outright lying in public all this time.
> 
> Either something major new came up and/or he's decided to get his contract unfrozen so the time starts ticking along and he can wrestle again.


That's what I would assume. He was just trying to get a release from the company. Something made him change his viewpoint and to opt for immediate retirement. We'll see, but I think he got a test result hat convinced him to call it a career.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*



OwenSES said:


> Ziggler's vid :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> That was just odd.


Yeah, that's really sad about Bryan

LOOK AT THE STATE OF MY CAREER!!!!

Bryan was a great talent

HE GOT A MANIA MAIN EVENT AND I NEVER DID!!!!!

Yeah, sucks about Bryan

ME!!!!ME!!!!!MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

The amount of tributes from WWE wrestlers, as well as COO Triple H, not heel world champ Triple H, have been fairly convinced it's real now. They've never gone this far in on a work. Mark Henry wasn't getting this level of spotlight before he slammed Cena.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

So, Daniel Bryan announces his retirement... that's bound to make Roman Reigns look strong! :vince


Sorry, I had to laugh at something. Fuck, this sucks.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Why are soooo many people claiming its all a work when it is clear that it isn't?

I wish it was. He is a great wrestler. I'll miss him. However, take a look around. Read about it. There is proof supporting that it isn't a work.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Waits until they are in the North West to do this? Hmmmm.......

Time for the fuckery!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

THEN NOW FOREVER


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



Marrakesh said:


> There is very little than I can say that is positive about WWE nowadays and if it turns out that this retirement has been forced on Bryan *then I think I am done post WM*. There is fuck all on the horizon anyway, I think I'm just watching out of morbid curiosity atm anyway like a lot of other posters.


Stop it, just stop it.

Why post WrestleMania? Just stop watching *now*. Stop making excuses & just switch over already, stop claiming you're not watching 'post Mania' or 'Post SummerSlam' or post-whatever, you're not really a fan anymore, you're watching out of habit, just stop watching & be done with it already. 

I don't mean to sound like I'm being horrible, because I'm not, it's just that people need to stop this chinese torture.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Raw is Bryan.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

The sadness is real man.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Has he died?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

I'm seething.

Fuck off, Stephanie.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

There they go.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Work.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

I'm starting to think it's a work, You would think they would have started with the Byran


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

I feel sad and happy for him. He'll be fine. Thanks DB.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

I'm not even a Bryan fan and I hope this is a work.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Eugh can't we just have started with Daniel Bryan...

Fans will hicjack the show.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

It's been reported the speech might close out RAW.

http://411mania.com/wrestling/daniel-bryan-segment-may-close-out-raw/


----------



## sjdigitall (Aug 13, 2012)

I actually see this as a way of getting out of his contact with wwe, they dont want to release him, and bryan is keen on wrestling in the indies.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

If it closes the show then it's a work


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Why clos raw with the speech?

Either it's a work or they're so desperate for ratings they'd advertise it and put it on last to boost ratings.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

*Seeing as how Bryan has claimed that 3 doctors cleared him, and WWE has allowed Tommy Dreamer to wrestle, I doubt this proves anything.

Either Bryan found out something that made him want to retire, or he's doing it so his WWE contract can expire, and he can leave & work somewhere else.*



Bayley <3 said:


> It might simply be he doesn't want to wrestle anywhere else


*Bryan has said that he'll wrestle in other promotions if WWE doesn't clear him, so I doubt that's it. :draper2*


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> The timing is suspicious. He requests his release. Refused. Its been revealed he has the same contractual situation as Rey did. Retirement is the only positive route he could go down.
> 
> Something doesn't feel right. I hope this wasn't the result of political pressure.


Retirement wouldn't make any difference to his contractual situation. All it is is him saying he won't wrestle again, but legally it's meaningless - WWE don't have to release him just because he says "I retire", his contract and any exclusivity will stay the same.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Roman felt that table Brock did not hold back


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

HE ASKED FOR HIS RELEASE, he still wants to wrestle, they wouldn't let him go, WWE is holding him hostage with the Rey Mysterio-esque contract extension. So they force him to retire by not allowing him to leave and not clearing him.

How does that prove WWE right? If anything that proves they're scumbags who misclassify employees as contractors and then treat them like property. This will end in a lawsuit and then he will eventually appear back in RoH or NJPW.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

He'll be in Lucha Underground by the summertime


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

If only Shinsuke and Styles stayed in NJPW... Brianson Danielson could eventually join them.


----------



## AirVillain (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Well this is too bad.

Bryan was a monster in the ring. Maybe worked a bit too fast forhis won good.

Awesome to see him get his Wrestlemania moment (YES'lemania), and even IC title win.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



magictrevor said:


> Why clos raw with the speech?
> 
> Either it's a work or they're so desperate for ratings they'd advertise it and put it on last to boost ratings.


They want to try and milk a rating out of it. I'm not surprised , but would have preferred it to open the show.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*



TheResurrection said:


> Retirement wouldn't make any difference to his contractual situation. All it is is him saying he won't wrestle again, but legally it's meaningless - WWE don't have to release him just because he says "I retire", his contract and any exclusivity will stay the same.


If this is a political retirement, it closes the frozen loophole, the same problem that Rey had. He can now run down his contract, getting paychecks, before a likely final run in Japan. 

It allows both the WWE and Bryan a positive end to their working relationship.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Seeing as how Bryan has claimed that 3 doctors cleared him, and WWE has allowed Tommy Dreamer to wrestle, I doubt this proves anything.
> 
> Either Bryan found out something that made him want to retire, or he's doing it so his WWE contract can expire, and he can leave & work somewhere else.*
> 
> ...


That could easily change though. He may realise it's for the best he not push it, who knows. He might retire, get out from WWE contract and wrestle elsewhere. He may also just give it up. I certainly hope it's the latter.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

This rivalry continues? What rivalry, just seems like continuous matches for no reason.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

I know im an old fuck

But there's not really much holding my attention with wwe. 


pg and scripted shit has erased what was 50% of the wrestler's setup, so when they got to the match they already had folks on the edge of seats with all the mic work and vignettes. So a slower paced methodical with a few twists then have a finisher be denied for a month so when the finisher finally hits you get the fan pop (example Jake the Snake, denied for months, finally hits a simple DDT building explodes!).

so since the indie wrestlers have essentially been neutered on mic work/attitudes/show real aggression they have to make up for the loss of 50% of the work by doing 100% of the work in the ring to wow fans. Which promotes "spot monkeys". The proof is the pile of injuries stacking up week after week. 

They keep up the pace when will they get the clue? 

Will Neville having a bad day or slippery turnbuckle or it twist under him not being tight and he breaks his neck killing himself live on Raw be required?


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

They know Bryan's retirement speech will boost the ratings.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



THE SHIV said:


> They want to try and milk a rating out of it. I'm not surprised , but would have preferred it to open the show.


I feel like the only thing that makes this acceptable is if they have a truly great send off planned for him, like the whole roster on the stage kind of thing.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

https://twitter.com/WShopUpdates/status/696861439160688641?s=09
This is not a work, don't be that guy (saying this to those who are still trying to say this).


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

This news....


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*



anirioc said:


> If Bryan retires today it confirms WWE doctors were right and he is not healthy enough to continue wrestling, if the doctors that cleared him were right then he shouldnt retire and could wrestle everywhere in the world.
> remember he is retiring from wrestling and not from WWE.
> 
> what do you think?


How does it prove they were right though? While he's injured his contract is frozen and seeing as they wont clear him and they wont let him out of his contract because of the freeze, he has nothing else he can do but retire. Essentially, he's forced to retire because of the WWE doctor.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696865303813226496


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Did JBL just say "fanboy"?
:nowords


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

Just when I thought Ziggler couldn't be any more detestable...


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



NastyYaffa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696865303813226496


Rusev is such a funny guy :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



THE SHIV said:


> They want to try and milk a rating out of it. I'm not surprised , but would have preferred it to open the show.


They also want to let him close the show after the cameras go off with one last huge ovation and goodbye. They did the same thing for edge on the SD after his retirement. Flair, Michaels, Edge have all closed their retirements last


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> If this is a political retirement, it closes the frozen loophole, the same problem that Rey had. He can now run down his contract, getting paychecks, before a likely final run in Japan.
> 
> It allows both the WWE and Bryan a positive end to their working relationship.


The only way this retirement would have any effect on his contract different to him asking for a release is if he's signed some document indicating he will never wrestle again. You can't just pretend you're retiring to get out of your contract.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Seriously they are dragging this to the 3rd hr? Seriously? You mean I have to watch 2 1/2 hrs of wrestling at 2am to watch a guy announce his career is over? Srsly WWE no class.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

I've been saying it for months. The only people who didn't understand Bryan was already retired were Bryan himself and his blind marks. His retirement is only announcing what everyone else knew all along.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

VIDEO PACKAGE Even THO BRYAN announced IT ONLY HOURS AGO.... I smell work


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*









New shirt. Definitely gonna order one.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*



Punt said:


> Always have.
> 
> I have never bought the "they are just trying to hold Bryan down" stuff.
> 
> ...


The holding him down was money too...but not this kind. See: Tommy Dreamer. See also: Steve Austin.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

Oh wow, people still making assumptions and building conspiracy theories. 

DB is a big merch seller. DB fills arenas and is a main event player. DB is a cash cow for WWE.

Would they really keep him away ? A cow money ? 

Get a grip please. We don't know half of what has happened and what the doctors said. He could've be cleared in terms of evolution of his injury, it doesn't mean he is not prone to be fatally or irreparable injured. 

WWE is just acting responsibly the way i see it (IF they don't want to clear him which in fact we have no confirmation they never wanted, where are the trustworthy sources ?).



jorgovan21 said:


> The holding him down was money too...but not this kind. See: Tommy Dreamer. See also: Steve Austin.


Have you seen Steve Austin walking nowadays ? The guy limps from both legs.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



SashaXFox said:


> VIDEO PACKAGE Even THO BRYAN announced IT ONLY HOURS AGO.... I smell work


...you realize that the WWE didn't fucking learn he was retiring via him announcing it on Twitter? Goddamnit this fucking forum.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



SashaXFox said:


> VIDEO PACKAGE Even THO BRYAN announced IT ONLY HOURS AGO.... I smell work


Well its in DB hometown so yeah its planned.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*



anirioc said:


> if what are you saying is correct then why all the drama? why Bryan doesnt just leave WWE to wrestle somewhere else? LU or ROH?


WWE wants to keep him on the payroll until his contract is up. This way he can not go to other companies.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

I don't think any of us are in a position to judge Daniel Bryan's health against a qualified medical expert, three actually. Nobody knows the truth, because realistically there is a thing called patient doctor confidentiality. In fact I question why there are reports about Bryan's medical diagnoses. Where are they getting that information?


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*



Riddle101 said:


> I don't think any of us are in a position to judge Daniel Bryan's health against a qualified medical expert, three actually. Nobody knows the truth, because realistically there is a thing called patient doctor confidentiality. In fact I question why there are reports about Bryan's medical diagnoses. Where are they getting that information?


It is just ridiculous how people jump into conclusions. Makes no sense WWE wouldn't want DB to be good to wrestle, fans love him which means $$.

Honestly i think they just gave him time to acknowledge his situation and get ready to retire when he felt ok with it.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



TheShieldSuck said:


> Seriously they are dragging this to the 3rd hr? Seriously? You mean I have to watch 2 1/2 hrs of wrestling at 2am to watch a guy announce his career is over? Srsly WWE no class.


Wait so you want him on early so you don't have to keep watching, and you're complaining because he gets a segment to close the show in his home town?

I really don't think that's Classless by WWE.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

Today is a very sad day to wrestling. The last great performer in the WWE has retired, that´s just fucked up! He deserved so much more but at least he´ll go down as the best of this generation both in the ring and in popularity and it´s not even clase either! Oh and to Dolph Ziggler go suck a dick please! Just fuck off!


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

LOL Ziggler he needs to turn heel.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

Raw commentary should have those scripts ready and taped to table


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

I remember when this forum was all over thinking the Edge retirement speech was being a work too.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: WWE Stars React to the News of Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*



Erik. said:


> Another one.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696819657085300736


Eat your heart out Punk.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Plz be a wurk ;(


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

This is very likely to be real. I hope it's a work but 99.99% seems real.

Anyways heart-break moment for so many Bryan fans

No Bryan vs Lesnar, Bryan vs Styles, Bryan vs Owens etc! And he is only 34 (heck Styles started in WWE & he is 38 odd) while Taker is 50 odd!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



NastyYaffa said:


> New shirt. Definitely gonna order one.


Thanks for posting. I am def all over that. :yes


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696889199501258752PWG's Excalibur with a pretty cool story.


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*



anirioc said:


> http://www.pw-core.com/news/WWE_Sta...f_Daniel_Bryan_s_Retirement_Wrestlezone/60026
> 
> 
> "As noted, Daniel Bryan announced on Twitter today that he plans to announce his retirement on Raw tonight, and the following are some reactions to the news by other WWE stars on social media:
> ...


what a dick


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



☆Shala☆;56929777 said:


> Real talk though, how on earth did my two favorite wrestlers retire in a span of 2 fucking years :mj2


*Because the WWE sucks, Punk hates the wrestling business now because of the WWE.*


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

I'm so hoping Bryan gets driven out in a garbage truck, please, please, please


----------



## General Duessel (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

I... I don't get it. Is Ziggler somehow physically unable to talk about anything other than himself?

Regal's statement, though. :mj2


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*



TheResurrection said:


> The only way this retirement would have any effect on his contract different to him asking for a release is if he's signed some document indicating he will never wrestle again. You can't just pretend you're retiring to get out of your contract.


That's the mark level you're dealing with.




Thinking you can retire to void a contract is a wrestling angle.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Politics, greed, corruption and conspiracy.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

is "they aren't giving him enough time" a thing yet?


Seriously though, imagine the melts if he gets 3 minutes.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



SashaXFox said:


> VIDEO PACKAGE Even THO BRYAN announced IT ONLY HOURS AGO.... I smell work


*They've had that video package in the can for months awaiting this day, ever since months ago when news came out that WWE was never gonna clear him.*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

That video package was amazing :mj2


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*



Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> *They've had that video package in the can for months awaiting this day, ever since months ago when news came out that WWE was never gonna clear him.*


It is clear that Bryan was told a long time ago that he would not be able to wrestle again.

For me WWE just gave him time to digest it and announce it whenever he felt well with his new reality.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*2-8-2016: The greatest day in the PG era*

Why?

Daniel Bryan retires. Now GTFO and take your neck-beard smarks with you!

:serious:


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Lol damn it's like that?


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: 2-8-2016: The greatest day in the PG era*

Couldn't agree more, been hoping for this day for a long time.


----------



## jayenomics (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: 2-8-2016: The greatest day in the PG era*

trollin ass haters


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

Randy COuture found out the hard way you can't just "retire" to get out of a contract.


----------



## oldschoolfan (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: 2-8-2016: The greatest day in the PG era*

I hope the WWE due away from the Indy era.


----------



## skynetwins1990 (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

I didn't know that much about him until he came to the wwe but he was great in the ring. I wish him the best!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: 2-8-2016: The greatest day in the PG era*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Why?
> 
> Daniel Bryan retires. Now GTFO and take your neck-beard smarks with you!
> 
> :serious:


Yeah its funny when someone has to be forced to retire I was laughing my ass off when edge was forced to retire. He retired cause of a neck injury? Seriously I broke my neck this morning I'm still walking around. How weak of them both, who retires that young? 


In all seriousness have some class. This isn't something to celebrate. No one celebrated when edge retired cause it would have been disrespectful.


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

*Re: 2-8-2016: The greatest day in the PG era*

So anybody that likes Daniel Bryan is still a neckbeard? I thought that was more of a 2013 thing?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

Well that's settled.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: 2-8-2016: The greatest day in the PG era*

Baiting ut


Get your ass over to 4chan or somewhere.


Although it's ironic OP's username is Edgehead Stinger fan since both Edge and Sting went out injured.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 2-8-2016: The greatest day in the PG era*

I look forward to your banning.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

There is ZERO chance he's going to work somewhere else. WWE is going to pay him a fortune now that he had to retire because of this. Hence why they gave him such a nice sendoff.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: 2-8-2016: The greatest day in the PG era*

Kill yourself, you baiting prick.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 2-8-2016: The greatest day in the PG era*

we all know AJ Styles is the greatest. Future WHC.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: 2-8-2016: The greatest day in the PG era*

Replace Daniel Bryan with John Cena and have him cut that very same promo those DB smarks would shit all over it..

1) bring up and capitalize off kids with cancer.
2) Ramble on for 20 minutes
3) Pander like hell to the audience
4) Talk about how amazing the wwe Universe is..

Fucking hypocritical smarks.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 2-8-2016: The greatest day in the PG era*


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Already pre-ordered the T-shirt. Used the code Tshirt30 for a savings of $7 as well. If you're contemplating getting it, act fast as the code expires in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## Silver2200 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*



Punt said:


> Impossible.
> 
> 
> How does that look.
> ...



Thank you for adding some common sense to this thread!


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*That should prove beyond a shadow of a doubt...*

That Daniel Bryan is probably one of the last truly great performers that we'll ever see. That was the absolute perfect bookend to what was a tumultuous ride for all of us. That is the kind of stuff that makes us still love to watch and want to believe in this crazy thing called professional wrestling, and before that I said that if DB retired that this was dead to me but if anything I'm a lifelong fan after watching that. I don't even care if this wasn't thread worthy.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

Simply the best. There will never be another The American Dragon, Daniel Bryan Danielson.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 2-8-2016: The greatest day in the PG era*

Can we lock this turd of a thread please?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

The greatest of all *TIME.* :bryan

No one will replace him :mj2


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

You'd hope that his comments will shut the idiot conspiracy theorists up, but it won't. They'll find something else to blame WWE/Vince/Roman for. I pity those people.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: That should prove beyond a shadow of a doubt...*

I said this in the Raw thread.

Cena, Reigns, pay attention

That's a fucking top babyface. That whole segment summed up everything he is as a performer and as a human being. And look at how that crowd reacted.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

for those scoring at home:


Really retired. Forever.

Legitimately injured.

Not a work.




Sad day.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: 2-8-2016: The greatest day in the PG era*

I wasn't a fan, but come on man. It's sad the guy had to go out like that.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: That should prove beyond a shadow of a doubt...*

He was one of a kind, no question. He had an honesty and a purity that was hard not to be drawn to. Probably the greatest wrestler of the last decade.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: 2-8-2016: The greatest day in the PG era*

Well, we have a lamest bait thread award winner.



Xenoblade said:


> Replace Daniel Bryan with John Cena and have him cut that very same promo those DB smarks would shit all over it..
> 
> 1) bring up and capitalize off kids with cancer.
> 2) Ramble on for 20 minutes
> ...


How can you talk when your head is so far up Stephanie's ass?


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: That should prove beyond a shadow of a doubt...*

He struck gold. Sometimes people do that, and people will continue to do it. Go back and erase 18 seconds or some other catalyst, and none of this ever happens.


----------



## bardock123 (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: That should prove beyond a shadow of a doubt...*

Great send-off. Curious to see what this failed test was, I'm sure Meltzer, Keller, Alvarez etc. will look into it.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*

Goodnight, Dragon. Goodnight.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: That should prove beyond a shadow of a doubt...*



Arkham258 said:


> I said this in the Raw thread.
> 
> Cena, Reigns, pay attention
> 
> That's a fucking top babyface. That whole segment summed up everything he is as a performer and as a human being. And look at how that crowd reacted.


But we're talking about an organically over guy. Not a "creation" or a manufactured talent. Not a guy that flamed out in other things so "I may as well wrestle".


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*



QWERTYOP said:


> You'd hope that his comments will shut the idiot conspiracy theorists up, but it won't. They'll find something else to blame WWE/Vince/Roman for. I pity those people.


You know folk can't miss an opportunity to make Vince look like even more of a dick.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*

If anyone thought I was trying to bait with that thread I've lost all faith in humanity.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW*

:fuckthis


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: That should prove beyond a shadow of a doubt...*

I got back into wrestling because of CM Punk and my first wrestling show I watched for my return was MITB 2011, I've been watching again ever since.

I had no idea who Bryan was but he really impressed me over the coming months, I may have got back into wrestling for CM Punk but I stayed for Bryan.

Before tonight i'd been debating a lot about whether to stop watching, because of losing interest.

This isn't one of those big 'I'll never watch WWE again!' posts, but after watching the guy who made wrestling fun again and brought some of the most emotional moments, say goodbye. This feels like maybe the right place to step away and bookend this second go round with wrestling. I'm not sure,

What I am sure of is that i'm grateful for getting to witness everything Daniel Bryan brought to wrestling.

One of the greats for sure.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Catsaregreat said:


> You guys are so easy to work. Bryan will start giving his speech then get interrupted by KO or someone to set up his Mania match.





Catsaregreat said:


> Thats why I said it. To shove it in your faces when I turn out to be right.


So.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*

Comparing Cena to Bryan.

:ti


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Daniel retiring confirms WWE doctors were right.*

I was one of those conspiracy idiots about Bryan and Vince. But after tonight, I admit that I feel like a idiot for it.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*

had everyone accepted that he's legit hurt?

I hope so.

will he ever be on WWE TV again? I bet no, seems like the type. Maybe aHOF?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*



B. [R] said:


> If anyone thought I was trying to bait with that thread I've lost all faith in humanity.


Your all good man. It was directed at edgeheadstingerfan


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*

What is with all the hater posts, How can anyone hate the guy and be happy about this. Absolute fucking weirdos.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*

Bad times.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*

Even his retirement showcased his greatest qualities outside of his wrestling ability. His honesty and humanity at a level wrestlers normally do not have, and by god he's funny as well too. He was underrated as a mic worker the entire time in WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*

If only the WWE treated him like that big of a deal when he was healthy, they could have had their next rock or austin.

But Vince of course had to hold him down and back. DB deserved better.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*


----------



## Frodo T Baggins (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*

This truly is the darkest timeline.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*

I know that some people don't care about Russo, but i'm watching a live review of RAW and he's speaking from the heart about DB with his co-host. Russo calling him one of the most genuine human beings in the history of the wrestling business and he's absolutely dead on in the way that he words it. They start talking about him at the start of the podcast


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*

It's interesting. He's so positive it felt like he talked everyone through his retirement. He made it so positive and inspirational. Guy has the such a good outlook for life.


----------



## BreakingTheBroken (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*

. Daniel Bryan the wrestler/character = vanilla midget...
- Daniel Bryan the real person = one of the nicest guys in Wrestling...

so it's like it saddens me a little, I can tell the guy loved doing this and don't feel any good about his retirement, never been a fan but the guy's still got a lot of gas in the tank, he's not even 35 yet (I think) and he's at the peak of his career... 
such a shame, despite I never cared about him in the ring or in the mic, I respect the hell out of him as the good person he is...


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*



birthday_massacre said:


> If only the WWE treated him like that big of a deal when he was healthy, they could have had their next rock or austin.
> 
> But Vince of course had to hold him down and back. DB deserved better.


How was he held back? He beat HHH,Orton, and Batista in the same night at a WM, nobody who's done that can be accused of being held back.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*



StraightYesSociety said:


> It's interesting. He's so positive it felt like he talked everyone through his retirement. He made it so positive and inspirational. Guy has the such a good outlook for life.


Yeah, it was a beautiful speech. He was there for us and he always has been.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retirement Discussion Thread*

Thank-you Bryan for every happy moment your career has given me since the first time I saw you wrestle in 2002. 

After being trained by Shawn Michaels in 99' you embarked on an incredible 16 year career. A career in which you would win a selection of prestigious titles spanning multiple promotions across the globe; and put on some of the greatest matches of all time. For all you have given to both professional wrestling, and to us your fans; I give you all my respect and gratitude. 

I'll still be a fan *forever*. I'll still *never* change my sig pic. You'll always be The American Dragon; Brian Danielson; Daniel Bryan; The Best Wrestler In The World. 

From 99' till forever; simply the best.



Thank-you.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: 2-8-2016: The greatest day in the PG era*



TommyWCECM said:


> Yeah its funny when someone has to be forced to retire I was laughing my ass off when edge was forced to retire. He retired cause of a neck injury? Seriously I broke my neck this morning I'm still walking around. How weak of them both, who retires that young?


Im drunk as fuck and been needin a laugh after this Bryan retirement lmao thank u for this


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*

You could write entire theses saying nothing but good things about this man and what he has accomplished in this business, in just about every possible stage in the entire planet. 

From getting "Best in the World" chants in the indies that lasted for years up until he entered the WWE, and from there to become one of the most beloved figures in wrestling history, getting so many amazing matches and so many iconic moments, being a Bryan Danielson fan truly was a journey in itself.

"Best in the World" is right.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retirement Discussion Thread*

pretty sad that his last match was @ a house show.

wish him the best in whatever he does next.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retirement Discussion Thread*

People who say Bryan can't talk...

That speech was fucking amazing


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retirement Discussion Thread*

My heart is broken.


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retirement Discussion Thread*

Am I the only one taking crazy pills?

Some dude gets a retirement speech to end raw that barely wrestle 4 years for the product? I get HBK and Edge but WWE didn't even like Bryan and he wasn't even in WWE that long. Totally publicity play and if I were DB, I would have done it on my own terms.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retirement Discussion Thread*

Thankyou Bryan Danielson. BEST IS THE FUCKING WORLD


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*



KingJohn said:


> How was he held back? He beat HHH,Orton, and Batista in the same night at a WM, nobody who's done that can be accused of being held back.


He was held back for most of his wWE career, come on dude, only reason he got that WM win was because Punk quit, and Batista got shitted on in the RR and fans started to hijack shows for him.

The whole reason shows were getting hijacked for DB was becasue he was being held back


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm a grown man crying over a person I never met. Not ashamed though.


----------



## Frodo T Baggins (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh god. This means Roman is the only main event babyface. Him, Super Cena and Bork. We're fucked. Save us crossfit jesus.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696913055456763904


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

anyone has a knife? I need to cut myself after that 40 minutes of depression.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

All I got to say is the crowds and Daniel Bryan is what the business should be all about. Some of the best crowd interaction I've ever seen was due to DB. Hope he finds peace in retirement. Great underdog that fans really believed in.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Almost 18 years old, cried a fucking a lot. No shame at all guys.

I don't think I will be able to watch Professional Wrestling for a long, long time.

This was too much.

Thanks for everything Daniel Bryan, I mean it. Live the rest of your life as a happy family man.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I'm a grown man crying over a person I never met. Not ashamed though.


Me too man


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

NastyYaffa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696913055456763904




http://prowrestling.net/site/2016/02...-for-fastlane/

*Powell’s POV:* _"One of the greatest moments in Raw history and *perhaps the greatest retirement speech that I have ever heard from an athlete in any sport.* Bryan never seemed more at ease on the mic in terms of being comfortable in front of the live crowd. He got choked up, but he was always relaxed and his message was wonderful. It requires a special person to take what is typically a somber affair to turn it into an emotional celebration. Here’s wishing him the best in the next chapter of his life. I don’t think any of us will forget this one."_


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Bryan was one of a kind. That much is for certain.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

The message I guess from his retirement speech is that the reason he decided to retire from wrestling (even if non WWE doctors clear him) is because he don't want to be another Chris Benoit.

I guess the Benoit Tragedy at least has left a positive (I know is NOT the right thing to say ,but still) and is that now guys on this business know HOW BAD they could end if they keep on abusing it's bodies to keep on the wrestling business.

I desire him the best in his future, is way better to be an young retired wrestler who can live a full live than become a walking tragedy.


*Thank You Bryan * for what you could, on your part, contribute to this business.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

thanks bryan :mj2


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

I hate to say I told you guys so, but I told you guys so. At least now we can move on?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

WWE's painful to watch shows are gonna be incredibly more painful in the following weeks.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

If anything now I'm gonna watch a lot more non-WWE wrestling not so much because of the speech, but moreso because of the fact that I haven't paid enough attention to the Indies. I wish I could've said that I followed someone's career start to finish like DB's. Despite it all, it must have been gratifying for those fans considering where he came from.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

My DVR cut off so I missed the last half of the speech. :mj2


Someone post it please


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I haven't been this sad about anything wrestling related since Eddie Guerrero passed away. I'm so grateful that I came back to watching WWE in time to witness Daniel Bryan's entire run and remind me why I fucking love wrestling.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

Feel bad for Bryan. It has to suck having your career cut short like that, especially at the peak of your game. Hope for his sake that he can find peace and happiness with his life going forward and doesn't have to deal with any of the horrendous side effects of multiple concussions.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I wonder if Vince 'gets' his appeal yet? I bet he was watching backstage thinking "I know why people like him now".

Imagine what could have been had WWE treated Bryan during the whole of 2013/14 with the respect they have shown him tonight; I guess we'll never know.

....................

...............................................

























:faint:


----------



## TightsTooTight (Oct 7, 2015)

I still always immediately think of the pale, shaven, ROH champion when I think of Daniel Bryan. It's so amazing that he made this much of an impact in the WWE.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

It's horribly sad to see him go, but I thank God he decided to do it before he harmed his health too greatly. Now I just hope he and Brie have a bunch of little Bryans. :hogan


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

It's weird, last night I just couldn't fall asleep. It was hot in my room, I had to get up at 6 and it was 2am and I was still wide awake and getting frustrated.

I said to myself "Tomorrow's going to be the worst day"

I wake up, and while I'm waiting before I leave for work I checked Twitter and saw Bryan's retirement tweet - Yeah, it's officially the worst day.

I wrote out how I felt earlier and put it on Twitter because I needed to vent, and I can't comprehend not being able to see him wrestle ever again.

It just won't ever be the same.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you Bryan it was one hell of a ride


----------



## _Triple_H_ (Apr 29, 2007)

Damn this is really sad. I wanted to see him wrestle again.


----------



## I'm a Mercenary (Nov 10, 2014)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> I wonder if Vince 'gets' his appeal yet? I bet he was watching backstage thinking "I know why people like him now".
> 
> Imagine if WWE had treated Bryan during the whole of 2013/14 with the respect they have shown him tonight; he could have reached *Austin/Rock heights of popularity.*


woah woah woah let's not go overboard


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*

The most over guy in years and one of the most talented wrestlers said goodbye in that ring. 

It was hard to watch Bryan and realize you'll never see him again in a ring wrestling anymore, and it touches you even more when you've been watching him for so many years like if its another part of your life. But his health comes first as well as his family, so all the best for him. I know he is going to excel at everything he decides to do from now on like he did in that same ring.


----------



## Theeducator1 (May 1, 2015)

#TNABOUND , stop getting upset. If your able to watch WWE then your able to watch paint dry!


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Grateful*

For a lot of people, Hulk Hogan was their idol, for others, it was Bret Hart, Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Rock, hell, even John Cena. It depends on the generation. I'm almost 18 years old and I can tell you with no shame that Daniel Bryan is one of the few idols I have in this sport and it's my favorite wrestler of all time.

His retirement speech was so damn sad. I feel grateful to have watched his run in WWE as it was happening. Watching him grow and evolve.

I feel like a lot of those people who stopped watching Wrestling after Wrestlemania X-7. This is that moment for me. I was so invested in Daniel Bryan and I feel that the rest of the product is so meaningless that I can't watch it anymore.

I wanted to share that with you guys, I don't know if somebody here feels that way. Hell, I don't think I will be able to watch any wrestling at all now. Daniel Bryan retiring considering all the things that happened to him left me depressed as far as my passion for Wrestling goes.

You can laugh all you want, mock me, say that I'm overreacting, I don't care. But after this, I need to take a break from Professional Wrestling.

Does anybody here feels the same way as I do? Does somebody here that can't watch Wrestling anymore, or can't watch it the same as before after all of this?

Share your thoughts in this Thread, I know there is the Daniel Bryan Retirement Thread, but I think it fits better if I put this on another thread.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm a Mercenary said:


> woah woah woah let's not go overboard


I'm going through some stuff over here man, gimme a break.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I know that some people don't care about Russo, but i'm watching a live review of RAW and he's speaking from the heart about DB with his co-host. Russo calling him one of the most genuine human beings in the history of the wrestling business and he's absolutely dead on in the way that he words it. They start talking about him at the start of the podcast


I have polar opposite opinions on Russo for many thing in wrestling and don't think much of his booking philosophies, but props to him for this well deserved praise of Bryan's honesty and connection to fans.


----------



## I'm a Mercenary (Nov 10, 2014)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> I'm going through some stuff over here man, gimme a break.


lol okay buddy


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

I been trying to process it this all day, it is hard to see a favorite retire. I am happy I got see amazing pro wrestler that is Daniel Bryan. I am happy Bryan was able to have an amazing career and was able to headline a WM like he wanted to do. From the pale face vegan that loss to Jericho to the Yesman that defeated Evolution in one night to become world champion, thank you for everything.

He is an A+ and a GOAT in my mind


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

My favourite wrestler of all time, he surpassed anyone I'd liked before on a deeply personal level. I hope he finds a new passion in life now that his wrestling days are over.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

2/8/16 - The Day that Wrestling Died.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Grateful*

I think that, if Daniel Bryan can teach us anything, it's that there is always hope. Ten years ago nobody in their right mind would have suggested that some 5 foot 8", 190 lb indie darling could make the impact that he did or have the affect on millions of people that he did. And yet, it happened. There are so many intangible forces that come into play when considering what he future holds. It may not seem like it now, but as long as there are honest, hard working people with a passion for the art of wrestling, then there is always hope.

That's what I take away from this, anyways.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Bryan gave a damn fine speech that was equal parts emotional, nostalgic, entertaining, and above all else - real.

The guy went out with his head held high in front of his hometown audience. Really can't ask for more than that.

His health, happiness and quality of life gotta come first, even though I kept hoping throughout the night that it was a work.

But it's not, and that's OK. An awesome career and a lasting legacy that was established in a remarkably short amount of time.

"That's what Brie yells every night!"

I lol'd super hard at that.

Cheers to Bryan Danielson.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: WWE Stars react to Daniel Bryan's Retirement.*

I will LOL so hard if he shows up on season 3 of Lucha Underground.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm a Mercenary said:


> lol okay buddy


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm not even going to act like I'm some huge fan of his but I will however give credit where credit is due. The speech came from the heart and it gave me chills at the end. I wish he didn't retire and furthermore I wish he wasn't injured to the extent that he is. The thing I don't get is that there were reports of other doctors giving him a clean bill of health. I'm honestly glad he didn't come back and risk further injury or brain trauma. Again not the biggest fan and never am I one to jump on the bandwagon but I wish him all the best in his future and if I ever see him down here in Phoenix would be a pleasure to tell him that in person. Thanks for the memories and best of luck with your future family..


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

Still wondering if this is a work


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Whenever Bryan tries to be funny. It's so natural. So many WWE guys can't pull that off when they do a promo. It's why I defend Bryan when people say he's not a good talker. The joke about Brie was perfect.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

I hope he stays in wrestling in some capacity.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Tiny part of me wishes he had beat Reigns to go face Brock at Mania 31. Even if Rollins would cash in on the end, that match would be better than the Reigns affair we got.

I realize that's selfish because he very well might be in even worse physical shape if he took a Borking, but still.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Grateful*

I feel that I should post what i feel in its own thread, as well coz i'm special. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Grateful*

I am grateful because I got to watch a ring master perfect his craft over the years and just put on wrestling clinics. His ROH title runs is one of my all time favorite runs. I am so happy he made it so big in the WWE, because I was one who assumed he would never be afforded that opportunity and I was thrilled to be proven wrong. I am grateful to have borne witness to such a stellar career. :mark:


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Grateful*

I grew up in the 80's on Hogan so i respect as fan of Bryan how you feel.

Just goes to show that wrestling still has a major impact on youth.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I can't help but think that Bryan will be the last guy who could get a reaction like that for a LONG time.

No offense to Roman & Dean. Big fan of them both, but I don't see how any full-time guy on the roster can get an entire crowd to cheer them the same way they did Daniel Bryan on RAW.*


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Grateful*

Who is Daniel Bryan? Is he that guy from NXT who came in the with Nexus and got fired immediately?


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

Bryan got really over at WM28. His career ended at WM30. 2 years. Him being given better booking during those 2 years wouldn't have meant anything, he would still have only been around for 2 years. In fact they wasted the build up to WM30 on him when it could've been used to establish someone who had any longevity.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, Scott Van Pelt is featuring Daniel Bryan on Sports Center right now


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *I can't help but think that Bryan will be the last guy who could get a reaction like that for a LONG time.
> 
> No offense to Roman & Dean. Big fan of them both, but I don't see how any full-time guy on the roster can get an entire crowd to cheer them the same way they did Daniel Bryan on RAW.*


The "yes" chant is even bigger than the "what?" chant. As far as reactions as a face.....he's up there with vintage Hulk, Rock, Austin, and Undtertaker......just wish he could have had a few more years in the WWE to hold a better title legacy as the top champ. I wish him the best and hope him and Brie have some healthy kids...who knows....most likely they'll have athletic kids...maybe a son or daughter want to carry on the legacy....happens all the time.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ExGrodzki said:


> Still wondering if this is a work


I thought that at first in the beginning but sadly it's not.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

AJrama said:


> Bryan got really over at WM28. His career ended at WM30. 2 years. Him being given better booking during those 2 years wouldn't have meant anything, he would still have only been around for 2 years. In fact they wasted the build up to WM30 on him when it could've been used to establish someone who had any longevity.


Just shut up. Bryan was the one who should have won at WM30 and did. The fans wanted it and enjoyed every moment. Appreciate the moment and not be such a jerk.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

@CmPunk: https://t.co/SBu6hqlPMY


----------



## Isaac2289 (Aug 25, 2012)

Such a short time at the top, but a long time remembered


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*



birthday_massacre said:


> He was held back for most of his wWE career, come on dude, only reason he got that WM win was because Punk quit, and Batista got shitted on in the RR and fans started to hijack shows for him.
> 
> The whole reason shows were getting hijacked for DB was becasue he was being held back


If he had been thrown in the main event scene too soon he wouldn't have been nearly as successful.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

FEELS


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696932403860918272


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, he closed sports center as well.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

LPPrince said:


> FEELS
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696932403860918272


Wait, can Punk make up his mind if he wants to be known for his wrestling days? Just the other day, he ripped on a reporter for asking him a WWE-related question.

Seriously though, a nice gesture there from Punk.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

LPPrince said:


> FEELS
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696932403860918272


Man... the more I think about WWE not having both of them wrestling anymore, the sadder I get. 

Punk and Bryan were the ones who brought be back into watching full time.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

This hurt me more than I wanted it too..

Man. Feels empty.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Well, on a lighter note, Rob Van Dam decided to pay his respects to Daniel Bryan......clearly high off his ass.*


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

First CM Punk left...that didn't affect me to be honest.

But Daniel Bryan retiring did.

This is the end of an era for me.

Wow, it's funny how the cycle of Pro Wrestling goes on and on and on...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> FEELS
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696932403860918272


Punk and Bryan brought me back full bore into WWE, Now they are both gone and WWE feels very empty to me. Nice post by Punk.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Love him or hate him,nobody has changed the WWE since the AE as much as Daniel Bryan. Team Hell No is still one of the funniest things WWE has ever done. Gonna miss the GOAT.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

This video package from RAW was so good.

Also:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696885971615219712I really hope Nigel isn't joking :sodone


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

AJrama said:


> Bryan got really over at WM28. His career ended at WM30. 2 years. Him being given better booking during those 2 years wouldn't have meant anything, he would still have only been around for 2 years. In fact they wasted the build up to WM30 on him when it could've been used to establish someone who had any longevity.


You are clueless.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

Congratulations on a great career. Even though I didn't rate him that highly in the first two years of his career, I've no qualms about accepting that he definitely proved me wrong with his evolution as a complete sports entertainer to become one of the best underdog characters I've ever seen, he definitely earned most of his accomplishments.

As a wrestler, I was always awed by the way he took the size of competitors out of the equation completely. The way he could viciously manhandle bigger guys with his guile and technical mastery is something I hadn't seen anyone do before him and I'm quite sure we'd never see again, cases in point being his Extreme Rules 2012 match against Sheamus and his FastLane match last year against Reigns.

Definitely the most popular wrestler of the last 10 years. I'd always remember this one incredible piece of mic work in particular from last year in his feud with Reigns encompassing pride, tenacity, humour and most importantly true emotion:

* You're bigger than me. . you're stronger than me. . ., when it comes to looks - I'd say we're about even  but the reality is . . .  I. . AM THE BETTER WRESTLER THAN YOU.  *

Incredible.

Thank you Bryan!


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Grateful*



NakNak said:


> For a lot of people, Hulk Hogan was their idol, for others, it was Bret Hart, Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Rock, hell, even John Cena. It depends on the generation. I'm almost 18 years old and I can tell you with no shame that Daniel Bryan is one of the few idols I have in this sport and it's my favorite wrestler of all time.
> 
> His retirement speech was so damn sad. I feel grateful to have watched his run in WWE as it was happening. Watching him grow and evolve.
> 
> ...


Man, I'm in the same boat as you. I'm 18 and I've been watching Bryan do his thing since I was five. Bryan has been my hero for so long, I'm not used to a world without him being an active wrestler so this a bad day for me. Today, I'm not watching any wrestling outside of Danielson/KENTA because I can't bring myself to. I'll still watch wrestling for years to come but today I can't do it. And hopefully, whether it be in ROH, PWG, NJPW or wherever, I find that next talent that I can connect with on another level. Having felt that and felt it for the last 13 years, it's worth it just to hope I find another talent like that and even if I don't, I can enjoy the ride.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I think retiring is a way out of his contract. I think we will see Bryan wrestle again, someplace else. His passion for it is just too great.


----------



## Raghnall McManus (Nov 14, 2015)

Man, I thought he could still continue to wrestle outside WWE, until he said the part about multiple concussions + starting a family... Having kids really is the only scenario where it would makes sense for him to stop doing what he love most completely...

What a great athlete and role model...


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: 2-8-2016: The greatest day in the PG era*



Prayer Police said:


> we all know AJ Styles is the greatest. Future WHC.


*The only talent left in the WWE are never were's. Cena & Orton are both on their last legs, and no one else will either have the opportunity or has the talent to be great in the WWE.*


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you, Daniel Bryan. Unfortunately, Vince McMahon succeeded in his evil plot to push Roman Reigns to the moon for years to come. 













> I think retiring is a way out of his contract. I think we will see Bryan wrestle again, someplace else. His passion for it is just too great


I agree, but it really depends on how healthy his brain is with the CTE awareness going on.

- Vic


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Well.. its over. This is really depressing as a fan but I am glad Bryan is happy with his life. He accomplished great things in his career. I hope we will get to see him making appearances in a non wrestling role in the future.


----------



## TheIbar (Apr 26, 2012)

Don't worry, guys, next week Shawn Michaels comes out of retirement to confront Bryan's rather weak way to leave and we get a match between Shawn and Daniel at WrestleMania...

Oh wait, then all wrestling purists start whining about Shawn following Flair's path and Vince has to cancel the match... Sorry, brothers and sisters, no match at WrestleMania.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Lol I made this account in excitement when he came to the wwe and now he's gone


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*



Punt said:


> had everyone accepted that he's legit hurt?
> 
> I hope so.
> 
> will he ever be on WWE TV again? I bet no, seems like the type. Maybe aHOF?


*Why are you still talking about him, if you dislike him so much. You and the rest of the fucking trolls today are fucking sickening. You all started the minute he tweeted about his retirement, and are still going, now that it's over. All because you self-loathing fucks are annoyed that people emotionally invest in someone you don't like. 

Well good news for you, he was the last character that the WWE will ever have, where that many people got so emotionally drawn in and cheered for a "sports entertainer" like they did for Bryan. Boring bland crowds, and crowd reactions from here on out for their lame product & talent-less talent (at least at the top) hope you enjoy. But if we're being honest, you wont. Because despite the piece of filth you, and people like you pretend to be on here, you are in the end people, and no one likes underwhelming which is what the WWE is, well that and un-watchable to most people with exception of a "special" few.

That is all, you can carry on with your pointless existence now.*


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for everything Dragon! King of the indies, World Champion in WWE, you`ve done it all, mate. I`m happy I was able to watch the best wrestler of a generation. If someday they release you and you have few more matches to do... Until then, I`ll watch some of your classics- KENTA, Nigel... the list goes on.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

My heart still feels as if it's been ripped out and shredded in to a million pieces. His retirement speech was the greatest and most powerful I've heard, one of the greatest moments in Raw history and for me the saddest moment I've ever seen in WWE. Only an insanely special man like Bryan could make me cry like a little bitch like I did tonight. 

Still feels surreal tbh, AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I'm going to miss the fuck out of him. It just hurts so bad.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Mixed emotions. Bryan's speech was amazing and touching.

It's been great/bittersweet seeing all the love from other wrestlers on social media. 


Hate to see him retire but I'm glad to have seen him wrestle. Truly a remarkable career.


Moments like tonight are reasons why I love being a wrestling fan.


Bryan's career, a journey movies are made of.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just watched his speech again, when I said I wouldnt. He really made a damn good speech there and showed that he actually can talk. That was the loudest I've head a RAW crowd after 3 hours in quite some time. Good, he deserved it. Sad day, but the memories shall always live on. Thank you, Bryan.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Well there goes the only thing that made me watch the main WWE shows. I would love to watch Styles, but Raw and smackdown are just full of too much shit to suffer through just to enjoy one match. Hope you do well Bryan.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow, hoped for kayfabe, hoped for a work but damn we got ourselves a shoot. THANK YOU DANIEL.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

For the first time ever i cried over wrestling in any sense. The only reason i watched wrestling with any enjoyment in these last 5 years was down to Daniel Bryan. I was so excited of the prospect of seeing Daniel Bryan in the ring again and now i wont... Thank you Daniel Bryan you reminded me what used to make wrestling an art. He will go down as the best ever to me and it sucks it ends now!


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

My dream match after Punk vs Stone Cold is Lesnar vs Bryan. A real shame we didn't get that last year like I had hoped. But thinking back,he had a damn good career. He and The Shield were the only thing keeping my investment in the product after Punk left.

I didn't really care for him that much when he first arrived, became US Champion, and won Money in the Bank. I just found him really bland, but liked his wrestling ability a lot. 

Then he became a really entertaining borderline comedy heel after he won the World Heavyweight title and I started to get invested and like his character.

He then feuded with Punk (thought the AJ love angle was a bit much) and I loved both their matches at OTL and MiTb. 

He teamed up with Kane and became Team Hell No. I fucking loved this team. It was the one time where I actually really liked Kane in a comedy role. They won the tag titles and had an epic match with the Shield's debut at TLC 2012.

After the split, he beat Cena CLEAN for the WWE Championship and the Authority angle began. This storyline was great when it first started. The Authority did everything to keep him down and piss off the fans, but the fans wouldn't have it. They kept hijacking shows with their chants for their desire to see Bryan succeed and become the word champion like he rightfully deserved to be. The epic road to WM30 with even heel Shawn Michaels stopping him from his goal along the way was just great. The fans were absolutely frustrated to the point where they in a way booked the show. Vince had no choice, but to put Bryan in the main event and not only have him win the title/s, but beat all of fucking Evolution in one night.

And then winning the IC title at WM31 officially made him win all the current titles barring the diva's title. 

It fucking sucks he got injured. I was really hoping a few years back that Punk and Bryan would lead this era. A damn shame, but really thinking about it...the dude had a near perfect career. Won so many titles, most over star since the AE, involved in great storylines and so many memorable moments as well. Also, he came up with the best/most over chant in the PG era. "YES!"

So in the end, the dude had an amazing/memorable career in this not so great era of wrestling and now he gets to live the rest of his life doing whatever he wants to do. We should no longer be sad and think "what if". Let's just be happy for the memories Bryan left us with and thank him for it. To me, he has officially become my 5th favorite wrestler of all time. And it's so crazy to think about considering how I never really liked him that much at first. Thank you, Bryan. And God bless your soul, you majestic bastard.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I cried. I knew I would. 

As far as I'm concerned the sooner he starts a family with Brie the better. Like tomorrow.*


----------



## Dollar Dolla (Feb 9, 2016)

It was sad to watch.


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

So upset about this,

Every week I think of a Mania card, and put Bryan in it. Hoping on the idea that he would return to in-ring competition, selfishly. Now knowing that I will never see him compete in the WWE again really hits me where it hurts. So many dream matches available that won't happen. But in saying that, he has had one HELL of a career. If you were to tell me when he debuted that he would be Main Event the biggest Mania of all time by first beating HHH in the opener and Batista & Orton in the main event I would've laughed my ass off. He is literally the definition of dreams coming true, CM Punk made his way to the top by forcing it in a sense (No knock on him, him & Bryan are of my two favorites of all time) while Bryan has this charm about it, he made it to the top organically, through the fans support.

Bryan is the real Peoples Champ and I thank him, for the entertainment, for sacrificing himself to put a smile on people like myself's face. I hope and pray he has a wonderful life after wrestling and an eternity of happiness.

Thank you Bryan Danielson.


----------



## Napalm Death (Apr 2, 2015)

Vic Capri said:


> Thank you, Daniel Bryan. Unfortunately, Vince McMahon succeeded in his evil plot to push Roman Reigns to the moon for years to come.


Call me paranaoid, I legit think this is true.
Vince and Steph must be overwhelmed with joy, noone will be able to steal Roman's spotlight now! Shame noone cares about him though...

Shame that noone will be able to be really over like Bryan was, organically.

Stopping with the off-topic, Bryan has always been in my top 5 of wrestlers since the first day I saw him in 2004. When it comes to indies, he was the absolute best as ROH champion, so many classics.
His battle against KENTA and Nigel are my favourite ROH matches.

I think he will never wrestle elsewhere, the haircut makes me think he will have a boring desk job where Vince & his minions are sure he will never get cheered again anymore.


----------



## jms_209 (Apr 1, 2014)

Was never really a fan, but was a good speech. Only cried when Eddie died and edge retired honestly.

The whole yes movement rubbed me the wrong way and found it annoying. The whole angle with Daniel overcoming was predictable, but still alright.
Punks run in 2011? was better in my opinion. More suspense.


----------



## Karnivore (Oct 13, 2014)

Some of you need to grow up, sharpish. What a fekkin embarrassment. In any case, good luck to Daniel Bryan in his future endeavours, sounds like a decent bloke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@NastyYaffa @THANOS

Gabe Sapolsky wrote this for Heyman Hustle: https://t.co/j9UXqLskIQ



> EXCLUSIVE FOR THE HEYMAN HUSTLE!
> 
> An Open #ThankYouDanielBryan Letter
> 
> ...


Great stuff from Gabe who is one of my favorites because of what he did with ROH during his magical tenure there.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

He wasn't really my favorite wrestler but that was very sad.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Having Johnny Ace as his father in law , i imagine Bryan will have a position within the WWE for life.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

fucking hell it's real :swanson MitB 2011 was literally the first PPV I've seen. I'm one of those wrestling youngsters brought in by Punk's promo. Daniel immediately became my favourite wrestler and made me watch the product for years to come, and also check out another promotions he worked in, ROH, NJPW. Thank you for introducing me to the world of pro wrestling, Daniel.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Thank the stars, I liked the guy, but got so sick of all the bring back DB stuff. 

I hope he gets some kind of role in the WWE.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Fuck he looked broken. Bye champ.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Napalm Death said:


> Call me paranaoid, I legit think this is true.
> Vince and Steph must be overwhelmed with joy, noone will be able to steal Roman's spotlight now! Shame noone cares about him though...
> 
> Shame that noone will be able to be really over like Bryan was, organically.
> ...


The Man :rollins will be returning in a few months to steal that spotlight


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm oddly at the point of not caring anymore. 

The WWE hasn't been worth watching without Bryan anyways and his retirement happened when he got injured - so it really hasn't changed anything for me. 

Confirmation and closure aren't that important for me personally. 

I wish I could say that this will let the WWE and Bryan's fans move on ... but I think they already had moved on. The ones that could suffer the shit product without Bryan are still watching and those that couldn't stopped .. Him coming out and confirming on TV makes no difference at all. 

Oh well. Good luck and best wishes to the guy. He had one of the greatest runs in WWE history in 2013 and nothing can change that ... TBH, I'm actually glad that he leaves us with one of the best runs in wrestling history, which is extremely rare in this business.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/artic...retiring-after-receiving-a-lot-of-concussions

Even the BBC is covering this...absolutely huge news.

I hope Bryan stays around in some capacity in future...I'd love for him to be a commentator or something like that.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

I didn't cry yesterday although It was very upsetting and I was close too, but today it's really hitting me. I know he was gone but the hope of him coming back was at least there, and honestly the rumble hijacking, the RAW hijacking, turning on Wyatt, the whole road to WM 30 was one of if not the best times to be watching wrestling. What he had with the fans was unreal and I'm sad it'll probably never be duplicated. I'm glad I got to see him live at least.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

One of a kind. 

There will never be another Daniel Bryan, and no one can fill the hole left by his departure. This is a sad day for anyone who ever truly loved professional wrestling, as there has rarely been a better representative of this business. 

Whether you loved or hated the Dragon, he was always genuine and unequaled in his approach. His connection with the audience, his passion for the sport, his technical ability, and his humble personality made for one of the most impassioned characters the wrestling world has ever seen. It will be a long time before anyone reaches out to the wrestling world like Bryan did.

The amazing thing is, as much as this sounds like hyperbole, it's not. Daniel Bryan was far and away the most over/beloved superstar in the WWE since The Rock and Stone Cold. I for one think that in itself is an outstanding, unbelievable accomplishment. And that's before even getting into the fact that he spent the better part of a decade producing some of the greatest matches in the history of professional wrestling.

One of a kind.


----------



## Kaajo36 (Jul 23, 2014)

I feel with all of you Bryan lovers even i´m not a huge fan of him. In my mind he was most enjoyable and funny as hell in his time as Team Hell No but as a single competitor and his yes movement i never got really behind of this all. But his speech and the reaction of last night for him were great. So best wishes for the future towards him and his family.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

You know, part of me still thinks we haven't seen the last of him in a WWE ring wrestling. I genuinely think in 3 or 4 years time he will make a triumphant return like HBK did.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Never forget how far the American Dragon, The Yes Man, THE BEST IN THE FUCKING WORLD came to show everyone that size and the look doesn't mean shit when you are one talented humble man. 

#THANKYOUBRYAN #BESTINTHEFUCKINGWORLD


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The American Dragon rides off into the sunset. It's a shame, he was arguably one of the most over wrestlers of the last 10 years or so. If he had been able to stay healthy and the McMahon machine had gotten out of their own way, he could have been right up there in terms of popularity with the likes of Austin, Rock, etc. 

He might be that person who gets to pick and choose when he returns, not held hostage to the need to come back because he needs the paycheck. Sounds like he's made enough money that he can come back when he wants, then leave and keep us always wanting more. We see that with Austin and the Rock these days, show up when they want and give us just enough. 

So long, Daniel, thanks for the memories.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*sigh* Damn... This is really one of those things where it takes a day or so to really sink in. Still hasn't sunk in.


----------



## Death Zen (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: Bryan at Raw tomorrow-Reputable source*

#thankyoudanielbryan


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

AryaDark said:


> *
> As far as I'm concerned the sooner he starts a family with Brie the better. Like tomorrow.*


Brie-Mode!!! :lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Fuck, fuck, fuck. 

What a rollercoaster ending. One of the greatest to ever step foot inside a ring in the past decade. Injuries aside, what a great story to end on. Being on the top of your game and retiring before anything unfortunate happened. You can tell Bryan didn't want to do this but I'm glad he did. The part where he mentioned his deceased father choked me up, man. At least now, he is going to be able to walk away relatively healthy and not have to continue to kill himself for our selfish entertainment. He deserves it.

American Dragon.
Till Five.
Final Countdown.
ROH World champion.
NXT Season 1.
vs. Miz.
Money in the Bank 2011
World Heavyweight champion.
18 seconds.
Team Hell No.
"I'm the tag team champions!"
vs. Cena
vs. The Authority
YES! Movement
Hijacking RAW.
vs. Evolution
YEStlemania 30.
WWE World Heavyweight champion.
Intercontinental champion
"I...am...grateful!"

One of the best stories to ever be told and experienced by a wrestler of his class. Thank you Daniel Bryan/Bryan Danielson.....thank you.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Ryback crying with Bryan backstage ?


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

BTNH said:


> You know, part of me still thinks we haven't seen the last of him in a WWE ring wrestling. I genuinely think in 3 or 4 years time he will make a triumphant return like HBK did.



I'd like to think so too. Thing is that they weren't clearing him with the other two doctors. This one doctor from New York found enough that spooked him (more like knocked some sense into him...no pun intended) into retirement. In this day and age of concussion awareness and lawsuits, and the amount of concussions he's already had, he'll never take a bump in a WWE ring ever again.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

So are all the rabid Daniel Bryan fan boi's going to admit that the WWE doctor was right?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

The most shocking thing in his retirement celebration probably was seeing Konnor wearing a shirt and jeans smiling


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

It's so sad. I don't want to accept it. 

We'll miss you Bryan. Thank you! :yes


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

"Daniel Bryan" is such an amazing "blip" on what the WWE is or what it has presented. He is an absolute anomoly in the system.

He was so popular (and many have argued why) that he forced change. The fans demanded change, his popularity forced the hand of the WWE machine never seen before. In the 90's Stone Cold Steve Austin became popular enough organically to become the top guy, but Vince saw this and went with it. For Bryan, it seemed the company had its top guy in Cena, and they were to stay the course. It was the fans who demanded Bryan become that top guy, even if it was for almost that one small period of time. 

That period of time of Bryan and his Yes Movement will I believe be hard to see again. He connected with fans like I've never really seen before even though I have been watching wrestling for all of my life just about and I'm 37 years old. I've seen the Hogan's and the Sting's and the Austin's and the Rock's. I've seen crowd's come to their feet in unison... But to demand a guy who at times was booked to constantly lose to become their champion, to hijack shows, to shit all over the entire product until they got their guy on top I'd never seen before.

For the briefest of moments he was that change. And there is so much what could have been if he had stayed healthy. He truly could have changed the WWE for the better, unlike what we've had for the last decade and what we are getting now...

That little blip of greatness the company gave us, could possibly be all down to Bryan Danielson/Daniel Bryan.

#ThankyouDanielBryan


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I feel so empty right now. Really hard to think about where he was just 2 years ago and now he's retired. Happy retirement to one of the greats.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

I wasn´t watching anyways but I knew I would start again if he came back. Now that it has sunk in I am really sad.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Duke Silver said:


> One of a kind.
> 
> There will never be another Daniel Bryan, and no one can fill the hole left by his departure. This is a sad day for anyone who ever truly loved professional wrestling, as there has rarely been a better representative of this business.
> 
> ...


Your words on the effect of Bryan are outstandingly true. However I have to nitpick here. Bryan is arguably the most beloved professional wrestler since Eddie Guerrero. I don't think there is anyone who has ever been so beloved by professional wrestling as a whole. I mean bookers, agents, creative, management, wrestlers and fans themselves.

Bryan was like taking the positives of Eddie and Benoit and putting them into one, when it came to his wrestling persona. A great wrestler, humble to the end, who only wanted to entertain, and managed to solidify himself as not only a great professional wrestler, but a great person.


Typing these things and reading them too makes me feel like he just died. It kinda feels that way too, tbh, like he's unfortunately going to float into obscurity, and that was the last we'll ever see of him in a serious role in wrestling.

I do hope he can at least have one last match. A real retirement match. Just one, last, final match. It shouldn't be that bad.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I honestly am sick and tired of losing all my favorites. Eddie death, then Edge's early retirement, CM Punk's departure and now this. Not mentioning Austin's injury or Rock leaving for movies because they were always established as the top stars. I always wanted CM Punk and Daniel Bryan to be in that position but it had always been "impossible" because they didn't want them to. 

Its sad that they couldnt handle Punk's push the right way after his rise in 2011 and its even worse that once Daniel Bryan got what he deserved he had to face so many bumps in his real life like his father's death and a career ending injury. 

I am just hoping that Styles and KO remain healthy and active and be in the mainevent scene soon.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*



Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> *Why are you still talking about him, if you dislike him so much. You and the rest of the fucking trolls today are fucking sickening. You all started the minute he tweeted about his retirement, and are still going, now that it's over. All because you self-loathing fucks are annoyed that people emotionally invest in someone you don't like.
> 
> Well good news for you, he was the last character that the WWE will ever have, where that many people got so emotionally drawn in and cheered for a "sports entertainer" like they did for Bryan. Boring bland crowds, and crowd reactions from here on out for their lame product & talent-less talent (at least at the top) hope you enjoy. But if we're being honest, you wont. Because despite the piece of filth you, and people like you pretend to be on here, you are in the end people, and no one likes underwhelming which is what the WWE is, well that and un-watchable to most people with exception of a "special" few.
> 
> That is all, you can carry on with your pointless existence now.*


What are you talking about?

I don't dislike Bryan at all.

I dislike his "fans" that want him to sign a waiver and risk his life for them.

I dislike his "fans" who blame conspiracy, politics, and crooked doctors that don't exist.


THATS what I dislike, fucker.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Never been his biggest fan, but the WWE would be stupid (even more so than usual) if they didn't make Bryan the Raw GM. Would be just as good (if not better) than when Foley was in charge...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Watching his speech now... Closing his eyes and taking it in was too much. Tears flowing. I can't imagine what he was feeling there. Just so damn sad.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

All the best for the best in the world.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

My favorite wrestler retired last night. I admit I was a selfish in just wanting one more match but his health is much more important than a fan's selfish wish. Some people always wondered why fans like me got behind the Daniel Bryan. They saw a short vanilla midget and called him a geek. I saw a man who followed his passion and worked hard to achieve his dreams no matter the adversities and obstacles that got in his way. He was an everyday man who accomplished greatness when it wasn't thought possible. This 5'9 wrestler who didn't weigh even 200 pounds was able to capture the hearts of fans the way only Austin and Rock were able to. It will be years until we get another wrestler of his caliber. I guess I only got Rollins now as the guy to cheer for in WWE.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

This reminded me why I like wrestling in the first place. It was a really nice speech and it's sad to see him go. Thank you DB! :batista3


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm at a loss for words. Good luck Daniel and thank you so much for the memories.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*



Punt said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> I don't dislike Bryan at all.
> 
> ...


*You're a troll, you spent all day yesterday trolling this thread from the time the news broke until after Raw was over. 

There's a bunch of you doing it, I didn't read all your/their horseshit content from every post. 

I picked your post to tell the lot of you, that you can quit obsessing about Bryan as much his fans that you hate for that very reason now, he's gone. 

Quit being a troll and you wont get treated like one. Fucker.*


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

So.... Bryan is done. Like... done?

As in... could he EVENTUALLY return? Goddamn, this hurts. Wish his style wasn't so risky with his head.


----------



## Zyon Stylez (Jan 28, 2016)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Retires*



Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> *You're a troll, you spent all day yesterday trolling this thread from the time the news broke until after Raw was over.
> 
> There's a bunch of you doing it, I didn't read all your/their horseshit content from every post.
> 
> ...


What can I say.. the forum is filled with these type of people.
As for the bad news, all I'm gonna say is, he made me scream at the top of my lungs when he won the WWEWHC at Wrestlemania 30, and not just me, but everybody else, remember, the streak ended that night aswell, and he still got a tremendous pop. Thank you Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Venomous_Viper (Oct 27, 2011)

I want to give a big thank you for Daniel Bryan, he is a big inspiration in my life. He is a small fish in an ocean full of sharks and whales, he was told he would never succeed, he was told to quit, he was almost forced to quit.

But the guy had so much talent, he worked so hard, he has a heart three times his size, and he defied all odds. He was so lovable that the millions AND millions of the WWE Universe stood behind him, and against everything the corporate WWE machine stands for, he got his push, he got his WrestleMania 30 moment which will forever be one of my favorite wrestling moments of all time

So for all the positive impact you had in my life, for the hope you gave me to tell the people who tell me I won't succeed to suck it, I only have one thing to say to you Daniel:

YES!! YES!! YES!! YES!! YES!! YES!! YES!! YES!! YES!! AND YES!!


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

How someone couldn't like Daniel Bryan or see how much he brought to the company is beyond me.

Like I said in the other thread, this is a terrible day for wrestling as a whole. By far the most over guy, and a tremendous talent had to retire when both his talent and popularity were peaking.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> Never been his biggest fan, but the WWE would be stupid (even more so than usual) if they didn't make Bryan the Raw GM. Would be just as good (if not better) than when Foley was in charge...


would really be the most fitting option to who should end The Authority.

Add that stipulation to the title match at Mania. Reigns vs. HHH, if Authority loses they're finally out of power. 

Next night on Raw DB is announced as Raw GM. :banderas


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Hmmmm.... I remember Steve Austin on his show a few months ago saying a lot of today's guy's don't know how to work the "main event style" pretty much implying that they work in such a way where it's entertaining, but take less risks to avoid injury. I think the style a lot of these ROH guy's have shown isn't really a time tested one, they are getting major injuries by their early and mid 30's, meanwhile ECW guy's that were diving off stuff and taking head shots and such are still able to work lol. Very odd thing but it really seems WWE would be wise to work less dates but also at the same time hire guy's that don't take unnecessary risks and hurt themselves in the process.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Wait, can Punk make up his mind if he wants to be known for his wrestling days? Just the other day, he ripped on a reporter for asking him a WWE-related question.
> 
> Seriously though, a nice gesture there from Punk.


It would've been tasteless if Punk decided to ignore or stay quiet about Bryan's retirement considering the history these two men shared with one another.

Its definitely a nice gesture and the world can forgive Punk for acknowledging his wrestling past even with Punk's feelings for it due to the circumstances involving Bryan's retirement.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So it's the morning after.....................

And I actually feel worse than last night, tossed & turned NOT because Bryan "WALKED" off into the sunset. That image brings me happiness and them "feel goods", what weighs me down though is the sicking thought ATM that there is *NO ONE* left for me at least. *NO ONE* left to suffer through #WWELogic for, *NO ONE* left to support on the road to #REIGNS-A-MANIA & basically *NO REASON* left to continue watching a company that has been with me since childhood.

Are there GREAT wrestler's left? YES! There's no dyeing that from Ambrose, Owens, Sami, Balor, Styles, Auska, Baley, Crews ect but there's also no dyeing that any of those mentioned or not will NEVER come close ATM to filling the void left by last nights departure of Bryan not just from an in ring stand point but from the HOPE he bought to many each & every week who are just stick & tired of the manufactured FACE you must like the one dimensional heels your supposed to hate. 

Bryan's main event hijacking came at a time when hope was at an all time low, because with Bryan you felt like ANYTHING was possible and now with him forced to call it a day, hope is NOWHERE to be found especially now on the road to #REIGNS-A-MANIA I'm not seeing that silver lining that last years had in Bryan himself. Now? Now I along with so many others are about to watch the painfully obvious and dumb as FUCK moment for #RyhmingReigns @ REIGNS-A-MANIA & then knowing when Jon Boy comes back number 16 WON'T be far behind......

Hope ISN'T gone but at the moment MY hope is lost and there's no telling when MY hope will returning leading to my interest to sit down and watch the E, right now my interest is living in a certain temple in LA. That being said I hope for the guys in gals left they can rally and continue doing what Bryan and everyone before him did. Continue to show their passion for this craft each & every night for the many grateful fans who watch and cheer. I know I'll be a fan like that again, the only question is when.

& while it's been said before a million times, allow me to the millionth and one THANK YOU Daniel #GonebutNEVERforgotton #TheGoodAlwaysLeaveYoung #YES-A-MANIA #SadDays


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

The end of an era.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Goodbye to my favorite wrestler of all time and one of the few wrestlers of this era that truly mattered to the mainstream. He had a legendary run and left on his own terms, which is all you can ask as a fan. 

We had a good run in those Bryan discussion threads on the RTWM 30: @THANOS @DAMN SKIPPY @THE SHIV @NastyYaffa @JamesK even @vanboxmeer


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

He will come to TNA :x


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Through thick and thin, this era was a fine one.

Thank You Bryan Lloyd Danielson.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Feels like an eternity ago doesn't it


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Gonna miss him a lot he's been one my favorites for years and I'm gutted I'll now never see him face Nakamura or AJ Styles. I sincerely hope there is a trainer job for him in NxT because even his presence in the performance center will inspire the new breed. Gonna leave a clip of one my favorite Bryan moments at time when many trolls claimed he wasn't over and one he talked about last night.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

The One Man Gang said:


> would really be the most fitting option to who should end The Authority.
> 
> Add that stipulation to the title match at Mania. Reigns vs. HHH, if Authority loses they're finally out of power.
> 
> Next night on Raw DB is announced as Raw GM. :banderas


What good is the GM being a guy who can barely talk and whom does his best work in the ring?

Without wrestling Bryan is useless to a wrestling show.


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

What can I say that's already been said by some wonderful Bryan fan's on here. He was one of a kind performer that shouldn't have been the company's number top babyface but smashed his way there, Cena might be the bigger seller but Bryan was the fan's number 1. You wouldn't have heard the fans cheer when Bryan got a beat down by a heel, he was the only babyface even last night that comes out to a almighty pop everywhere he goes.

For me he was already a Hall of Famer even before he walked into WWE, he had so many classic to great matches on his resume it was crazy. To be honest, I wasn't expecting anything but maybe a few runs with the U.S Title and maybe a tag title here or there probably with him ending up on Superstars for a large portion of his career. What he went onto was just beyond anything I was expecting, he won the title a few times (ok they weren't long reigns aside from his wonderful Heel WHC run) but he still won the big one. MITB winner, Elimination Chamber winner, Slammy Wrestler of the year winner, Tag Titles, IC and US title. No Royal Rumble winner but aside from that he headlined WM30. Along with C.M Punk, made it possible for guys not built like bodybuilders that they could be main eventers. 


Forget the in ring side of things, he will be known as one of the few guys to come out of the wrestling business not having any heat on him. That's a rarity, a great guy who didn't backstab or kiss ass to get where he was. His talent alone got him over with the most important thing, the Fans. He had the most loyal fanbase I've seen for any wrestler in WWE since the Rock/Austin era. You always got from him that he was grateful and that's why we loved him. 

Vince and WWE will find it hard to replace him, they have some great talent on the roster and they will still have great matches and feuds. But they will find it hard to find a babyface that the fans will care for, who actually gets cheered over the heels. That the fans will invest in and make things a event. That's where I think they will seriously miss Bryan the most. I don't see anyone on the roster that's has the likeability. Reigns and Ambrose don't have it. Zayn has it but we have to wait and see how he gets treated. 

Thank you Bryan for the wonderful times.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Im lost for words. Raw was just sad.

Thank you Bryan. You were the reason I kept watching and I regret not one second.


----------



## Ravishing One (Apr 1, 2015)

Really sad, but I wish him the best. Being a father myself, I know his best days are ahead of him.

Still, I will selfishly miss him.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok, finally time to get my thoughts out on this after seeing it all happen...

I have been a fan of the WWE, and more so professional wrestling for 25+ years, and not afraid to say that over all that time, Bryan Danielson is probably my favorite wrestler ever. For whatever reason I have always connected with him as a performer. He made himself the best wrestler in the world and had a "real" quality about him that really connected. It is sad to see him go and the industry will miss him if this is trully the very end of him on WWE or any other promotions product. But not focusing on the sad but focusing on the happy.

Bryan used the word "grateful" last night in his speech well I am going to use the word "appreciate" to convey my feelings on Bryan's career:

I appreciate that I got to be entertained for 15 years by Bryan Danielson the man getting to do what he loved for 16 years

I never thought I would ever get to see Daniel make it to the WWE, so I appreciate that I not only got to see him make it to the big stage, reach a level of success that I never thought he would get to. Not b/c of any lack of talent or effort on his part of course, but just b/c the environment the WWE had operated on for so many prior years.

Adding to the previous point I appreciate the doors Bryan opened for so many other performers that I am a fan of to make it to and succeed in the WWE.

I appreciate that BRyan got to have one more night of being treated as the big star he deserves to be treated as by the WWE.

As a former athlete that had to quit the sport he loved due to injuries (not on the scale or stage Bryan had to) I can appreciate how hard it was to make that decision, and also appreciate how he as a man made that decision for the benefit of his family.

Overall I appreciate (as corny as this sounds) that I got to ride along on Bryan's journey through the world of professional wrestling.

Thank You Bryan for all the entertainment over the years, there will never be another pro wrestler like you. You will be missed but I am truly grateful that I was able to see it all happen.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

It just pains me to see Shinsuke Nakamura finally getting signed to WWE and Daniel Bryan retiring a month later


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Takers Revenge said:


> What good is the GM being a guy who can barely talk and whom does his best work in the ring?
> 
> Without wrestling Bryan is useless to a wrestling show.


Uh, Bryan is a great promo. It's time to let this myth that he can't talk go, especially after the incredible retirement promo he had less than 24 hours ago.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Every single vid posted on the WWE youtube page of Daniel Bryan over the past day, has sure brought a tear to a lot of people's eyes.

The way fans took to him was incredible to see, Wrestlemania 30 & the Yes Movement segment will always put a smile on my face, those two particular moments for me highlight how popular he became.

A big hole has been left, but I really hope the WWE universe take to someone else, like they did with Daniel Bryan and help push them to the top.

Thank you Daniel, now go make some babies with Brie :yes


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Damnit anytime I read anything even close to disparaging being said in here I want come at the poster so hard but I'm not going to...

I have too much respect for Bryan to engage the morons that can't even keep out of a tribute thread for someone they don't like...so this time you ass-hats get a pass...

I'll keep it brief, Bryan was a once in a lifetime Babyface talent and had an Understated and Underrated ability to work crowds on the Mic.. so much so that so many people blow him off as a "Decent" talker ... get off it... you know nothing about working a crowd... Had entertaining segments going back to his NXT days with Miz. He always had something else to bring to the table.. besides a gift for having a compelling wrestling match practically every time he laced up his boots. This was cemented in Team Hell No and afterward.

Bryan ability to connect with crowds can't be denied... Doesn't really matter how or why but people of all ages and *DEMOS* fucking loved Bryan. They Bought his Merch, Chanted his Name and his catch phrase, they came to see HIM. Most others in that position wouldn't be questioned as much as to why they should be pushed or presented respectably but since he's 5 foot nothing buck eighty he generally got a sarcastic pushes until finally WM30 rolled around and the fans forced the WWE hand...something that doesn't happen regularly...

He made wrestling interesting again... if even for a short time... and his run while short isn't any less amazing or had any less impact. He was the best true/pure Babyface the business has seen in decades and one of the best of all time... Bryan transcended the "he's just a good hand" stigma and burst through Vince's glass ceiling and became a legit star. He will be missed and him leaving has dealt a substantial hit to my interest in WWE. Thank the aztec gods for LU or I don't think I could cope...anyway thank you Daniel you are a class act and deserve happiness in whatever new path you have chosen...we love you and won't forget you...

so much for brief :lol ... miss ya already DB

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ithil said:


> Uh, Bryan is a great promo. It's time to let this myth that he can't talk go, especially after the incredible retirement promo he had less than 24 hours ago.


But that retirement bit wasn't a promo, it was him talking.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Takers Revenge said:


> But that retirement bit wasn't a promo, it was him talking.


A promo is nothing but talking.


----------



## cm dunk (Jan 10, 2014)

Still it was a bit premature to call it quits, I blame his obnoxious marks for where he is now, they kept ignoring his limitations while hijacking shows to make themselves feel important.....it's really selfish of them to make his life and career fall in complete jeopardy and don't even feel responsible for it.

Having said that, it was partially up to him to make smart choices in life. He could easily have ten years ahead of him if he was smart enough to "know his role" and should've stayed in the mid-card.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's such a shame that he's had to retire at this point, especially after he hadn't even touched the surface of what he could achieve in the company with the adoration of the fans he had.

I feel very sad about his retirement. He was just one of those guys that you could get behind so easily. He was a genuine underdog in every sense of the word. In his stature, his manner, backstage even and you just WANTED to root for him, you wanted him to reach the top and achieve everything he wanted. That's something which is missing in todays top babyfaces, there isn't one that you really just believe in. But people believed in Daniel Bryan, so much that they helped him on his way to achieving his dreams.

While he may not have got that big title run or anything like that. He ended up doing something that doesn't happen often, he caused the company to change plans. There's nobody on this earth who can say that the original plan was to have Bryan go into Mania 30 and win the title. But he's such a talent, and he made the fans want it so much that they were almost forced to do it. He ended up opening Mania against Triple H and winning the title in the main event. I'll never forget Bryan first coming out in the opening match and the crowd in unison all 'yesing' - it was an incredible sight.

Even though his career wasn't as long as I hoped, and he probably hoped it's still a sure hall of fame career. There are countless Bryan moments I could mention and watch over the over. He got the whole crowd involved and into his act and he really made the WWE a much better product while he was there. So for that, I'm very thankful. I hope he finds something else that fulfills him as much as wrestling did and I'd love to see him back as some on screen character in the future. Great wrestler, great moments, great career and great retirement speech.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

I have not missed a WWE show in Providence since 2002. Through all those years i have got to see many great moments live. But i have never got to see or be apart of a moment as great as this one:





And ill never forget how great it was to be in the crowd that night being apart of that moment with him.

Daniel Bryan has been my favorite wrestler for over a decade and i would always watch WWE just wishing they would give this guy a chance to shine. When he finally got his change he really hit it out of the park. It is unfortunate that his time on top was brief but as brief as it was it will leave an impact on this company and on the fans forever. It still pains me to think of what could have been if he didn't get injured after he won the WWE Championship or if he didn't get injured after winning the IC Championship. I would always look at both as missed opportunities for him, the company, and the fans. But after it is all said and done we all got to witness a man full-fill his dreams. He is a man that was told he wasn't big enough or tall enough or entertaining enough to be the top guy, the top champion, the maineventer. Because of his hard work and dedication he got to be all of those things. Because of our love for him, because of our reaction to him in Providence, Seattle, Pittsburgh, Philadelphia, and all around the world; we not only got to witness him accomplish it all, we also were the ones that helped him get there....And that is what is so amazing about his story and that is why his career should never been seen as missed opportunities again.....


now that he is retire i will get to witness his great matches over and over again thanks to both the WWE Network and all the ROH tribute DVDs that i have of his.....


Thank you Daniel Bryan for not only putting your body on the line for us but showing the world that Professional Wrestling is not just a bunch of greased up jacked dudes fighting but rather it is an art form that takes years and years to master....


Simply put you are the GOAT


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I was in tears before he even started talking, and i don't think i ever stopped during the entire segment. It's absolutely devastating for him personally, and for the business as a whole to lose someone like him. One of the greatest wrestlers of all time for sure, and an incredible guy to boot. Thank you for everything you've done for us Daniel, thank you for everything you've done for the business, and all the fantastic moments that you have enabled us to enjoy as fans. You're one of the reasons why pro wrestling is so great. There really will never be a guy like you ever again. 

Happy retirement D-Bry, and thank you once again for everything, you'll never be forgotten. :yes


----------



## 4 Horsewomen Fan (Oct 5, 2015)

Guys, I would love to talk about it, but the truth is that I can't. I would love to say everything about him, but right now I refuse to make him a tribute. Just yet.

I will always try to expect him to come back. Some of you will tell me that I should let it go. But I'm not ready yet. 

I don't know him, and I probably never will, but I still feel him like a part of my family. It sounds weird, I know, but he was the reason I became a wrestling fan. Just two years ago, that night of the championship ascension ceremony. I became a fan. I liked wrestling when I was a kid, but I actually started _because of him_. And it souns really strange to say it, but I have spent since that moment a lot of time with him, arguing about him, defending him, playing, imagining dream matches...

The truth is that it still hurts. 

*But, I have to say one thing: if he retires because that's his decision, if he retires because he wants to be a dad, I couldn't be happier for him. Because that's one of the reasons I'm a big fan of him. Because he is a great human being, and I can't help but respect his decision. I love him even more, and I wish I could know him. I wish I knew people like him. I want him to be happy. That's it. That's why I'm his fan.*


LOL I said that I couldn't talk but jesus christ. I don't know what to say anymore. Just Yes! Yes! Yes! And thank you.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

I felt a mixture of emotions after I heard this. For me the way I viewed wrestling changed a lot when the deaths of Road warrior Hawk, Mike Awesome, Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero transpired. I did not want to see these men/women chewed up and spat out by this profession to a point where their quality of life is forever compromised. Then when all of these things came out about the damage to the brain left from concussions and the number of untreated concussions that boxers/mma fighters and wrestler's have suffered it made me even more concerned. 

I recall reading a piece from an article where an nfl player talked about post concussion syndrome and how he felt depressed and had suicidal tendencies. There was a direct correlation between that and his concussions. 

Then i see fighters like chuck liddell, who became famous in mma, and we all knew him for having one of the best chins in the sport. But when he started to get knocked out more and more frequently you begin to wonder what it does to his brain and the reaction times. That reaction time decreased and evidently put him in even more danger. Towards the last 2 years of his fighting career, we noted how his words were very slurred like he may have some kind of Brain damage. Now if you see liddell in modern times, he sounds much better.

When Manny got knocked out by Marquez, freddie roach wanted Manny to take a long time away from boxing to let his head heal...it worked out for the best because when he did come back, he was able to win , granted he lost to floyd. However we do not talk about how slow and off his reaction times have looked.

Now with all this being said, I felt with all the information on Daniel's injury and concussion history , that unless his condition was managed properly that he should not return. I will submit a link after this and it will discuss Neurological science that is now being applied to concussion syndromes and what it is finding in their results, this is the same kind of test Bryan had in January and it is a must watch, as it reveals a lot about concussions that people are not fully aware of .

For me I just feel a sense of peace, I don't wish to see someone that I am a huge fan of busted up and broken down , with his quality of life compromised.

Daniel bryan had a fantastic career, in ring of honor, japan ,dgusa and then the wwe. He has made a serious impression on fans and the business. Perhaps due to him and cm punk the wwe have become more open minded about indy talents....but also perhaps with his decision to retire...it may save hundreds of lives and aid in the development in the treatment of concussions. For that I applaud and respect him.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Really sad segment. One thing I have to say is that credit does go to the WWE for playing it safe in this. Yes I know they placed him in a ladder match last year but except from that, I really think they have properly monitored his condition and not taken any further risks. Just think about how badly they are struggling with WrestleMania with all these injuries? They could have taken the selfish and unsafe route and just have Bryan wrestle for the sake of making money but they didn't. They knew the risks and tested him and accordingly, decided not to use him. It's a sad moment but it's better to be safe than sorry. Imagine if he wrestled and they knew he was not 100%. The blame would have been on them. If only concussion tests were taken seriously back in the Benoit days because if they were, Chris and his family would still be alive today  

Daniel Bryan's legacy is huge in the WWE. Despite all the injuries. I'm definitely grateful for all the hardwork, commitment and dedication that he showed. He got his WM main event that he deserved and they can never take that away from him. 2013 still remains one of my favourite years and the story with the Authority is still up there as one of the greatest underdog storylines that was great from start to finish. Yes they did mess it up a little but the payoff was fantastic. Making Batista tap out to close WM 30 is a huge moment.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

RAW Fan Kicked Out During Retirement Speech



> Sponsored Links
> 
> - Reddit user u/DuragVince was in attendance at Monday's RAW, and revealed that security had removed a fan from his seat for interrupting Daniel Bryan's retirement speech. It's unknown if the fan was removed from the building, or just somewhere he couldn't be hear on camera. Here's his report from the arena:
> 
> "So some guy ended up getting thrown out (and roughed up) by security for trying to start a chant by singing that "na, na, na, na, hey, hey, hey, goodbye" song while Daniel was talking," he wrote. "It was during the moment the whole place went silent while he was going over his gratitude; the guy started screaming the tune at the top of his lungs. Three security guys rushed him and just pulled him out of our row and he was out of there quick. You can tell by the look on his face that he didn't even know what was happening."


http://rajah.com/node/50817


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

A tough day for this wrestling fan, I'm really at a loss for words. All I can say is I am grateful for Bryan's body of work and all that he gave to the business and his fans. I am even more grateful that I got to see him perform live back in 2013 when he was just starting the "Weakest Link" storyline. The "Yes" chants that night were deafening. Though I wasn't able to find the full-match, here are some clips from that night's stellar match with Seth Rollins.






#ThankYouDanielBryan


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

From a non-fan of Daniel Bryan, I found his speech and retirement very respectful and I can appreciate that. He went on a high note and many will always remember him.

It's good for him that he decided to retire and to stay healthy for his wife and future children. People should also understand that he had avoided another Chris Benoit at an early stage than to wrestle and harmed his brains some more. There are many things in life that's more important than wrestling and that's health.

Thank you, Bryan and good luck in your future life.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That video package they put together right before Bryan came out really got me. I didn't cry but I was really struggling to hold back the tears. Probably the saddest I've been regarding wrestling since Eddie died.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Fringe said:


> A tough day for this wrestling fan, I'm really at a loss for words. All I can say is I am grateful for Bryan's body of work and all that he gave to the business and his fans. I am even more grateful that I got to see him perform live back in 2013 when he was just starting the "Weakest Link" storyline. The "Yes" chants that night were deafening. Though I wasn't able to find the full-match, here are some clips from that night's stellar match with Seth Rollins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​
A nice little gem here.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

Either people on are copying direct responses / replies / comments from the reddit thread, or the other way around. It's so weird how even the multiple replies with people are the EXACT same. The fuck is going on? You'd almost think the threads were merged or something.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> RAW Fan Kicked Out During Retirement Speech
> 
> 
> 
> http://rajah.com/node/50817


LMAO, good riddance, Maybe he learned a lesson in Respect and when to shut the fuck up.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Ithil said:


> A promo is nothing but talking.


promo

noun
a piece of publicity or advertising, especially in the form of a short film or video.

That was his goodbye speech and it was deserved...


Thank you Bryan Danielson, you have been a great idol to many people, go enjoy your retirement,
You will be missed


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn, can't believe it actually happened :mj2 I always thought he'd make a comeback, but it just wasn't to be 

Wish him all the best, & I hope that whatever he decides to do next that he has a happy & healthy life.

Thank you Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

MK_Dizzle said:


> promo
> 
> noun
> a piece of publicity or advertising, especially in the form of a short film or video.
> ...


Wrestling promo, not media promo. "Job" has a different meaning outside wresting too.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This is still affecting me today. I can't take it out of my mind. I just look depressed at work and I can't share my feelings because nobody will understand my reaction even if I explain it. "My favorite wrestler retired last night" is such an understatement for what this really means for me. I don't have time to explain, therefore, all the feels are stuck inside me and it's pretty difficult to live with this. Well, for today at least.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

UFO said:


> LMAO, good riddance, Maybe he learned a lesson in Respect and when to shut the fuck up.


Sounds like the kind of disgusting thing some of the forum trolls would do.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> RAW Fan Kicked Out During Retirement Speech
> 
> 
> 
> http://rajah.com/node/50817


I hope he is in banned for life from ever attending another WWE show. Need less people like that in the crowds.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Arkham258 said:


> I hope he is in banned for life from ever attending another WWE show. Need less people like that in the crowds.


What a disrespectful little shit - at this day and age, most people know what's a work and what's real, pretty much no excuses really. Hey...I ain't gonna miss the guy either, not gonna lie. But when the guy (Bryan) is basically saying that he's killed himself for you, it's pretty unacceptable to come up with something like that.

You can hate someone with all the intensity in your heart but what the fan did was unacceptable by any standards. He deserved to get thrown out.

Fuck that guy.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Pretty much sums it all up.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

UFO said:


> LMAO, good riddance, Maybe he learned a lesson in Respect and when to shut the fuck up.


But if it were Reigns or Cena....


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

CHIcagoMade said:


> But if it were Reigns or Cena....


Any reasonable person would still say the same - that they deserved to get kicked out.

D'Bry had the best Mania moment in a decade (after Benoit/Guerrero) @ _WrestleMania XXX_, tho. 

So I guess his fans (the people who will miss him) can be somewhat satisified about that. It's gonna be pretty hard to top that anytime soon.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> This is still affecting me today. I can't take it out of my mind. I just look depressed at work and I can't share my feelings because nobody will understand my reaction even if I explain it. "My favorite wrestler retired last night" is such an understatement for what this really means for me. I don't have time to explain, therefore, all the feels are stuck inside me and it's pretty difficult to live with this. Well, for today at least.


That's exactly how I felt all day yesterday, but today i'm looking at it with some optimism. DB had a chance to leave with his head held high, his health intact and a career that he can be damn proud of. His peak in WWE was so incredibly special and that WM 30 moment is the biggest exclamation mark to a journey that you can ever hope for. Selfishly I still want to see him wrestle, but at least now I know that the WWE can't take anything away from him or make him miserable. I know that he's in a good place and away from the toxic environment and that's more important than anything to me

I'm excited about him starting a new chapter and discovering familly life. Now he can finally sit back and appreciate the memories and the lives that he affected while having the chance to make himself happy in entirely different ways. Wrestling was his life, but it's also consuming and can tear away at your soul. I have faith that he'll discover new passions along the way and that he'll be at peace with himself

If you change your perception of the situation I think it will be much more easier for you to cope. There's a silver lining in all of this




MrJamesJepsan said:


> RAW Fan Kicked Out During Retirement Speech
> 
> 
> 
> http://rajah.com/node/50817


This might be the only time that I condone WWE doing this. Censorship of crowd chants is bullsh^t under usual circumstances, but that fan was clearly out of line given how emotional the segment was. It just goes to show how much of a disrespectful prick he is -- and I have no sympathy for him whatsoever


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My interest in wrestling is basically nil at this point but I want to thank the guy for all the great matches of his that kept me entertained over the years. Truly was Best in the World for a good decade and was able to prove himself in the biggest promotion on the planet.

Thank you Bryan.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

what would the crowd be like if Big Show announced his retirement


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Absolutely gutted for the man but there is more important things in wrestling. Daniel had a chance to walk out of the WWE of his own volition as carrying on could have permanently damaged him. What a man he was, this has shook me up big time and like @chargebeam said above, it is hard to not bottle up how we feel about this.

Thankyou Daniel Bryan for all the memories, hope you have a brilliant life.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Ithil said:


>


Them feels are BACK........


I wish this was a nightmare he & us could wake up from and live in a world where the road to #REIGNS-A-MANIA was nothing more than a bad joke. But alas the wrestling world continues to mourn for the loss of an in ring career taken #2SOON . They say a picture is worth a thousand words but I've got to say that picture projects the most tragic moment in a man's life, the moment where the realization a part of him is dead. The dream not walked away from but instead ripped away by the cruel hands of fate. I'm reminded of a qoute from the TRUE best picture of 1994 the Shawshank Redemption regarding hope because I'm pretty sure many feel their hope has been lost in these last few hours, especially Bryan


"_*Remember hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things, and no good thing ever dies.*_"​
Like hope, Bryan's legacy will NEVER die and at this point for me it's enough for now and I hope for Bryan that hope shines down on him in his next chapter.

#GonebutNEVERforgotton #AmericanDragon #YES


----------



## Angel Moroni (Feb 6, 2016)

Sad, WWE could have had their next Hogan in Bryan but Vince always wants his way with a tall-ass saomoan who cant wrestle


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Bossdude said:


> what would the crowd be like if Big Show announced his retirement


Think they'd all join in the nananana hey hey goodbye song.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Angel Moroni said:


> Sad, WWE could have had their next Hogan in Bryan but Vince always wants his way with a tall-ass saomoan who cant wrestle


Less than a month after winning the title at WM 30:

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2014-04-21/daniel-bryan-injury-update-26255753

Less than a month after winning the IC title at WM 31:

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...l-bryan-reportedly-injured-at-wwe-live-event/


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They cut out Bryan's sex joke on Youtube.

WWE is such a fucking joke these days.


----------



## terrydude (Nov 2, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> They cut out Bryan's sex joke on Youtube.
> 
> WWE is such a fucking joke these days.


That's what she said.


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

Awesome moment, and hopefully all these dumb marks will just shut up. He admitted himself he couldn't pass a different concussion test that tests all parts of his brain. There is no conspiracy theory, it's just a bunch of dumb marks who were butthurt.

Thank you, Daniel Bryan.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Ithil said:


>


Dammit why did I have to see that :mj2 :mj2 :mj2

I can't remember the last time wrestling got me this bummed


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Just got done watching it. Devastated.

I feel like there aren't adequate words to explain just how people feel about Daniel Bryan. Have we seen a connection like that since Rock and Austin? The guy had people in the crowd crying. I shed tears here at home.

Vince's problem, is that he thinks he can MAKE that kind of connection and what he'll never understand is that when someone organically gets popular the way Bryan did, you can't stifle it or ignore it or try to recreate it. You can't force that kind of genuine admiration and love for a performer.

I'll miss him


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

CHIcagoMade said:


> But if it were Reigns or Cena....


They would be kicked out, and I would be laughing at them too.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Anyone know where I could buy some of his ROH work such as his run with Nigel McGuinness or vs the World because I can't find them for sale anywhere.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

That bryan pic


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Anyone know where I could buy some of his ROH work such as his run with Nigel McGuinness or vs the World because I can't find them for sale anywhere.


Not on ROH.com anymore? Been years since I've been on there.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

My heart breaks for him. Why does shit like this always happen to the nicest of people?


----------



## Eagle917 (Jan 30, 2016)

Need to get out of work so I can watch his speech, ryback put me to sleep again


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

That's a heartbreaking picture.



The Hardcore Show said:


> Anyone know where I could buy some of his ROH work such as his run with Nigel McGuinness or vs the World because I can't find them for sale anywhere.


Type Danielson in the search here:
https://www.rohwrestling.com/shop/search

You'll see a bunch of his DVDs come up. Or you could just buy a Ring of Honor membership for one month for $7.99, and watch a bunch of his matches online that way. I know they have an entire Danielson DVD uploaded for members. They also have a ton of PPVs, so you'll get a ton of his matches that way, though not all of them (they don't have every PPV uploaded yet).

Look under "ringside members" on the left to see which PPVs are up:
http://www.rohwrestling.com/vod


ETA: These are the matches that are on the Danielson "Rise to Glory" DVD which is uploaded for ROH members:


> 1. Bryan Danielson vs. Spanky...Best of the American Super Juniors- 4/2/05 2. Bryan Danielson vs. James Gibson...(ROH World Title Match) Glory By Honor IV- 9/17/05 3. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness...(ROH World Title vs. Pure Title Unification Match) Unified- 8/12/06 4. Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA...(ROH World Title Match) Glory By Honor V Night 2- 9/16/06 5. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima...(ROH World Title Match) Manhattan Mayhem II- 8/25/07 6. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black...Breakout 1/25/08


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Love this video.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Ithil said:


>


Wow. That speaks volumes.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Ithil said:


>


*Damn, that image is sad.*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

God I'm depressed. Not so much that its over, to be honest Bryan had a better career than I ever expected. 

It's just what little enthusiasm I had left for WWE is evaporating. I'm so pessimistic about the future. Maybe there'll be pushes for Owens and Ambrose while Reigns takes breaks between titles but theres a good chance they'll be brief, transparent and hollow.

I'm just really worried that it's just gonna get worse and worse.

I've not watched the speech. I will one day but right now I can't.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

This is a work people.His retirement is a fake. I bet you thought the Pipebomb and the Screwjob were real too.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Bossdude said:


> what would the crowd be like if Big Show announced his retirement


Regardless of opinion of Show... hopefully not shit like "Please retire!" and "Na na na na, na na na na, hey hey hey, goodbye!"


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

The dream is over.

I have no idea how he didn't break down completely during the speech, I sure did. 

Thank you Daniel Bryan, you will be missed sorely.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Bossdude said:


> This is a work people.His retirement is a fake. I bet you thought the Pipebomb and the Screwjob were real too.


The screwjob was real.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Daniel Bryan announces retirement on twitter, will speak on RAW tonight*



Catsaregreat said:


> You guys are so easy to work. Bryan will start giving his speech then get interrupted by KO or someone to set up his Mania match.



:mj2


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Ithil said:


>


If a picture was ever worth a thousand words, it'd be this one 


:frown2:


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I wish nothing but the best for Daniel Bryan, one of my absolute favorite performers of all time. I'm sorry this is how his career ends, but his health comes first. I'm happy the WWE afforded him the chance to say goodbye in his own words and address the fans.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Get Daniel Bryan, Corey Graves and Mauro Ranallo to do commentary for raw now.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

breh even more feels:crying::crying:


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I think what's sad is Bryan just represents so many things we want in WWE...and now he's gone

An organically over guy chosen by the fans instead of a corporate champion

A bonafide face who doesn't act like a heel every other week

A guy that ALL the fans can get behind...instead of that Cena "controversial" bullcrap

A guy who is just REAL. The Daniel Bryan character wasn't too far off from Daniel Bryan the man

A guy who proves that you don't need perfect looks and size to be a star in this day and age

A guy who LEGIT gets crowds pumped in a way we haven't seen in years

A guy who is HUMBLE. I'm kind of tired of cocky Cena and cocky Reigns. It was cool to have a babyface who was confident in himself but didn't have to walk around with a shit eating grin all the time. Reigns with that air of entitlement all the time, Orton looking like he's god's gift to wrestling, and Cena with those obnoxious promos telling every one in the back that they are nobodies until they go through him. I'm sort of tired of all the big egos in wrestling. Bryan was just a guy who wanted to be the best wrestler he could be and wanted to entertain the fans but didn't have to act like he was above everyone. I think that's part of the reason he connected with so many people

It's similar to how people love Honma in New Japan, or guys like Goto or Ishi, who are bad asses between the ropes but don't walk around like cocky, arrogant fucks. 

Bryan represents a lot of things you're likely not going to see again


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

> "This photo was taken in December 2011. By April 2015, one was out of wrestling, one was sidelined with injuries that he would eventually retire from, and one can barely get a match on TV" by jack3000 in /SquaredCircle Reddit.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*This should be a celebration of this great pro-wrestler and not a sob-story. He's left us with a phenomenal back catalogue of brilliant matches and hopefully a healthy bank account to leave us all satisfied. Hopefully the next step of his life will fulfilling for him.





*


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Can we talk about his speech tho. It was fantastic. Especially the being grateful part.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

It looks like even the one and only CM Punk, who has disavowed that he ever wrestled or even watches wrestling showed Bryan some respect on his twitter

http://www.pwmania.com/cm-punk-reac...deo-of-bryan-with-family-at-raw-more-on-bryan

And man, Samoa Joe had a LOT to say


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Ithil said:


>


Seeing this picture stung, right in the heart. I've always looked to Bryan as this strong role model who could fight through anything. Detatching his retina, devestating shoulder injuries and he gets brought to his knees because he has to leave his wrestling career behind. This sucks for everyone and I can't imagine what Bryan is going through right now.

On another note, I think they should have used The Call by Regina Spektor for Bryan's farewell video package. For me, it sums up Bryan's rise to the top of WWE brilliantly in lyrical form.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That speech at the end will go down as one of the greatest promos of all time, in my view. Emotional, heart felt, real. 

You will be missed immensely, Daniel.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

just1988 said:


> *This should be a celebration of this great pro-wrestler and not a sob-story. He's left us with a phenomenal back catalogue of brilliant matches and hopefully a healthy bank account to leave us all satisfied. Hopefully the next step of his life will fulfilling for him.*


It's a bit of both from my POV, you celebrate the career & the ending (_I'm sure it wasn't his dream ending_) on his own two feet, you re-watch the matches & moments that made anybody of a fan of his career from those gym halls to sold out arenas.

I think the "sob-story" as you've said it, comes from the fact that for MANY DB was the fresh face the main event scene NEEDED, after ten years of John & a sprinkling of other stars many of whom have long since left but never left the kind of reaction Bryan did. Let's face from the Summer of 2013-April of 2014 Bryan had an electricity about him, the second that music hit you knew fan or not that there was a reason to watch. Now that spark seems to be fading, with the writing on the wall that anther onsualt of ONE star in the main event has many like myself (_this is MY opinion after all_) just sickened to know there might NEVER be a moment like Bryan's for a *VERY LONG *time.

That's NOT to say current talent can't make it, this isn't that it's just that feeling of watching something great yet again get stomped out in the long run of the mediocrity in a company that's been with me since the age of six and in recent times those magical moments & talents whether champion or not have seemed to disappear more quickly than some of the staler/uninspiring acts that remain today. 

It's like a funeral, we celebrate/remember the good times and will carry those forward forever however we "sob" because going forward the place feels & sounds a little less exciting because there's one less star to cheer for and for myself there's no one left period on the main roster this years RTWM feels more like a funeral march after last night.

But this isn't about me, it's about the healthy & hopefully the prosperous future Bryan & his family will have and that's enough to celebrate more than an in ring career.

#AmericanDragon #GonebutNEVERforgotton #YES


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Oliver-94 said:


> Love this video.


I can't help but get misty eyed every time I watch that, WWE put it together beautifully :clap

Absolutely heartbreaking that it's all over for him.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Arkham258 said:


> I think what's sad is Bryan just represents so many things we want in WWE...and now he's gone
> 
> An organically over guy chosen by the fans instead of a corporate champion
> 
> ...


And on the flip side of Honma, Ishii and Goto, you have Minoru Suzuki, who IS a cocky, arrogant fuck and still the best heel going today.

If you're ever sad, just watch the videos online of Suzuki opening New Japan Kinpuro trading cards and shit talking. Its one of the GOAT things in wrestling, no lie.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Any of you think he's gonna go to the UFC like Brock and Punk?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm still totally in shock. I don't really have any words to describe how gutted I am about this whole series of events.

The hopeful fan in me had always believed Bryan would wrestle again. He has said it so many times over the last 9 months I really believed that even if it wasn't for WWE again, that we would see him wrestle.

I haven't decided which matches I'm going to go back and watch first yet, but I'm looking forwards to going on a big binge watch.


----------



## Vito Corleone (Mar 12, 2010)

Ithil said:


>


Wish I hadn't seen this pic. Just watched his speech. :crying:

My interest in the WWE has now hit rock bottom. I can't think of anything to look forward to


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Ithil said:


> Wrestling promo, not media promo. "Job" has a different meaning outside wresting too.


Sorry then this will be better.

Promo
An in-character interview or monologue. Often includes either an "in-ring interview" or (on television) a skit by wrestlers and other performers to advance a storyline or feud.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Pronoss said:


>


And all we've got left is the shit one :mj2

(Sorry Broskis)


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Erik. said:


> That speech at the end will go down as one of the greatest promos of all time, in my view. Emotional, heart felt, real.
> 
> You will be missed immensely, Daniel.


Some people come off as fake. He didn't. It was genuine and, as you said, heart-felt. I tend to not get too emotional about things like this, but I felt bad for him, because this is what he loves. I can only wish him luck with his family.

People keep mentioning his contract. . . can't WWE freeze contracts due to injury? Didn't that happen a few years ago? I want to say it was Mysterio. Would they be able to do that indefinitely?


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm still waiting for Brock/Bryan at Wrestlemania. 

It will happen.

I guarantee it.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I am not a Bryan fan but I genuinely felt bad for the guy. You could tell that was 100% genuine.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Ithil said:


>


Oh shit!...















:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ithil said:


>


Profound sadness.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Some people come off as fake. He didn't. It was genuine and, as you said, heart-felt. I tend to not get too emotional about things like this, but I felt bad for him, because this is what he loves. I can only wish him luck with his family.
> 
> People keep mentioning his contract. . . can't WWE freeze contracts due to injury? Didn't that happen a few years ago? I want to say it was Mysterio. Would they be able to do that indefinitely?


They tried something kinda similar with Alberto Del Rio when they fired him after he jumped on another employee for racist remark, but WWE had a no compete clause in his contract that for 3 months after being released he couldn't wrestle anywhere else. 

He sued them and won. Pretty much if a company fires you, they have zero authority, you can't keep a person from getting a job if he's unemployed. 

But WWE sure did try to keep him from wrestling for 3 months after they had fired him.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Ithil said:


>


:JLCsad

I always thought, despite all the rumors, that we would see him Wrestle again for the WWE. I'm gutted but I'd rather him leave now and enjoy the rest of his life than suffer some serious damage.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

At the time in his life where Daniel Bryan has retired. Steve Austin hadn't even won his first WWE Title. 

Puts it in perspective.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

"The Ryback" :crying:


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Geno Mrosko (Cagesideseats)did an absolutely beautiful write up of Bryan's farewell appearance on Cagesideseats RAW recap that I think is absolutely worth reading.

http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/20...p-reactions-feb-8-2016-thank-you-daniel-bryan


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

why doesnt he just wrestle one more match but without taking any bumps like Bret Hart used to do

Bryan v Stephanie at WM for example


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

I hope there's a thread this long when a real legend retires...

Na all due respect fair play to Bryan didn't enjoy him personally but I guess alot of others have


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> "The Ryback" :crying:


Nobody ever told him that it's just 'Ryback' :mj2


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

Lets be honest. The main event segment was boring as fuck. His retirement speech was lame. Didnt fall together at all. Wasnt interesting. Wasnt entertaining. Wasnt epic. Didnt make you feel like he was a legend. It was just crap...he just doesnt have the charisma or mic skills to make it work.

It fucking sucked.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697129600313221120
This kills me.

I was there live for the speech last night. I was really hoping they'd not only save it for last, but give him a decent amount of time. I haven't watched the TV broadcast yet, but they delivered on both from a live perspective. I had a small hope deep down that he was working everybody yet again, but after like ten seconds, I knew he was legit done with wrestling. As a near decade long BD/DB fan, It was heartbreaking to hear _his_ heart breaking. The part about his dad seeing him wrestle one more time and that being so special almost had me crying around my group of friends who probably couldn't give half the shits since most weren't fans of Bryan (one swore up and down he'd never get anywhere when we saw him debut on NXT since he was too "ugly") or just weren't into it. Either way, it really felt like he was talking directly to me, even though there were like 8,000 other people there. It's bittersweet because I'll never see him wrestle live again, but I'm *grateful* to have seen him do it five other times in the past. Not only that, but meeting him last year is something I'll never forget...










I really hope he never wrestles again if what they say about his brain is true. But I also hope he appears on TV every once in a while, especially when they come back to the Seattle area, cause I'll be there again in a second.

Another personal favorite of mine is gone, but at least I was there to see him go. I'll miss him immensely.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The real kick in the guts for me is that Bryan initially spent so much time on the shelf with the whole neck thing, and he must have been over the moon when that injury hell was finally put to an end and he was FINALLY cleared after about 8 months of miserable waiting. Then, just 3 months later, his career is effectively over. Very cruel but that's life I guess. 

In some ways I wish that his neck injury was the end of his career because it would have saved him so much more misery. It sure has been a rough couple years for the poor guy.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

CoolestDude said:


> Lets be honest. The main event segment was boring as fuck. His retirement speech was lame. Didnt fall together at all. Wasnt interesting. Wasnt entertaining. Wasnt epic. Didnt make you feel like he was a legend. It was just crap...he just doesnt have the charisma or mic skills to make it work.
> 
> It fucking sucked.


You are a very stupid person, and I hope bad things happen to you.

Cheers



DENSPARK said:


> Nobody ever told him that it's just 'Ryback' :mj2


And I hope nobody ever does. The Ryback > Ryback.


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

It's hard to believe it's over. I knew it was coming but damn. 
Thank You Daniel Bryan.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah I just saw that photo of Bryan and Brie on Twitter and it really is very sad. I feel for the guy, he's been through a lot.


----------



## Therickmu25 (Feb 27, 2013)

If my life depended on choosing between the WWE doctors and the top New York doctors opinion. Well, I wouldn't be wrestling anymore either.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

You guys think if Vince regrets not pushing Bryan after realizing how over he really is?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

CoolestDude said:


> Lets be honest. The main event segment was boring as fuck. His retirement speech was lame. Didnt fall together at all. Wasnt interesting. Wasnt entertaining. Wasnt epic. Didnt make you feel like he was a legend. It was just crap...he just doesnt have the charisma or mic skills to make it work.
> 
> It fucking sucked.


wtf. children these days...


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

He just said on ESPN that he has been hiding post concussion seizures.... They found lesions on the part of the brain that causes seizures.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

sucks for DB, the man ended his career not on his terms, but will be remembered just like edge both are great wrestlers that ended at the top of there peak.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

StraightYesSociety said:


> He just said on ESPN that he has been hiding post concussion seizures.... They found lesions on the part of the brain that causes seizures.


I just watched the ESPN interview. That's pretty crazy that he would hide that and think it was okay for it to happen, but like he said that's the mentality of an athlete.

I wonder if the WWE and their doctors actually knew the extent of his injures or were just being overly cautious as they're in the midst of that concussion lawsuit.

Either way, I'm happy for Bryan and the spectacular career he had and I'm happy for the healthy life he's going to lead.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Not sure if this was posted yet, maybe I glanced over it. Coachman's interview with Bryan in 3 parts


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Not sure if this was posted yet, maybe I glanced over it. Coachman's interview with Bryan in 3 parts


This deserve its own thread so people stop posting and creating dumb threads about him being hired by TNA or some other ridiculous assumptions..


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696888814384578560
That's awesome to see


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

It's still a tough pill to swallow, but that's life.. We'll always have our memories. I think I have to sign out for a little while now. Peace.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I finally got to watch Raw, and DAMN. I was crying throughout his entire speech! I burst out laughing at him talking about his beard and that line about "that's what Brie says every night" but otherwise, I was crying. He's SO genuine.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

:lol


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Bryan revealed on ESPN he's had seizures related to getting concussions, but didn't know they were connected until his recent EEG test, which is what made his decision to get out of the sport.


Very sad to read, but its a good thing he got out while he still could. There's no worse feeling than Vince McMahon looking you right in the eye and telling you


> It's over.


- Vic


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

All of those were Epic moments!


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

> I don't want to upset the Bryan marks, but if he never started that "Yes!" stuff then he probably wouldn't be getting such a reaction. People are saying he's the most over, but in all honesty it's the chant itself. People just love saying "Yes!" just like people love saying "What?!".





> Well if I went to a WWE event (which I hope to do some day) and Daniel Bryan's music hit, I'd probably start chanting "Yes!" with the rest of the crowd just because it looks fun as hell. I'm not saying I don't like the guy. His matches are usually amazing and he's gotten way better on the mic, but in all honesty he is severely overrated. I give it about half a year until people on here start to get bored of him just as they did with Punk last year after his shoot promo.


Oh how fucking wrong I was 4 years ago. Crazy to think how my thoughts on the guy changed so drastically over the years. The dude is now my 5th favorite wrestler of all time too. I actually hate the fact that I posted that once -___-


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

OK what will Bryan do to his other doctors, who cleared him for wreslting. They seem to have been wrong and acutally risked Bryan if not for WWE


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697318346170175488:mj2 Such a shame that we will never get to see a Bryan/Naka match.

Also this is pretty cool:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697270513912033280:yes


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

BRYAN DANIELSON TYPIFIED THE FIGHTING SPIRIT OF RING OF HONOR

As Bryan Danielson delivered an emotional retirement speech last night, he stressed that he “loved [pro wrestling] in a way that I have never loved anything else.”

When reflecting on Danielson’s amazing career, there’s no denying that “The American Dragon’s” passion for competing in the ring was fueled in Ring of Honor, where he first rose to prominence and earned a reputation as the best wrestler in the world.

Danielson, who is walking away from the sport at the age of 34 because of concussion issues, was a perfect fit for ROH right from the start.

In 2002, a 20-year-old Danielson was looking for a place to showcase his technical wrestling and submission skills, and he found it in the fledgling company that emphasized in-ring ability and athleticism.

Regarded as a founding father of ROH, Danielson participated in the promotion’s first main event, a triple threat match against Low Ki and Christopher Daniels.

A little over two years later, he won the inaugural Survival of the Fittest Tournament by defeating Austin Aries in a six-way elimination match that also included Samoa Joe, Mark Briscoe, Homicide and Colt Cabana.

Two months after the tournament, Danielson and Aries met in a two-out-of-three falls match that went nearly 80 minutes and was among the best matches of 2004.

Also that year, Danielson scored one of the biggest victories of his career to that point when he forced CM Punk to tap out.

He reached the pinnacle of the sport in 2005 when he won the ROH World Championship from James Gibson. Danielson held the title for 462 days, the third-longest reign in company history, and he made 38 successful title defenses, a record he shares with current ROH matchmaker Nigel McGuinness.

Some of the challengers that Danielson defeated were: AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, Aries, KENTA, Daniels, Roderick Strong, Steve Corino, Chris Sabin, Naomichi Marufuji, Cabana and Homicide (who ultimately ended Danielson’s reign). Danielson also defeated ROH Pure Champion McGuinness to unify the titles.

Danielson was once again part of history in 2007, when he wrestled in the main event of ROH’s first pay-per-view, Respect is Earned. He and Morishima defeated McGuinness and KENTA.

Throughout his tenure in ROH, Danielson proved that his wrestling ability was matched only by his toughness.

During an ROH World Title defense against Cabana in 2006, Danielson suffered a separated shoulder early in the match, but he fought through the pain and ended up going to a 60-minute draw.

Just three weeks later, Danielson returned to the ring and successfully defended the championship against KENTA in a classic encounter.

In a match against then-ROH World Champion Morishima in 2007, Danielson suffered a detached retina from a punch to his eye, but he competed for another 15 minutes before he was defeated.

Danielson’s spectacular run in ROH came to an end on Sept. 26, 2009, when he beat McGuinness at Glory by Honor VIII: The Final Countdown in New York City.

After the match, Danielson thanked the crowd at the Manhattan Center and exchanged hugs and handshakes with fans at ringside as his theme music, “The Final Countdown” played.

Danielson then got back in the ring and urged the fans to keep supporting the company. He asked that they chant “ROH” as he walked through the curtain one last time.

As much as Danielson left an indelible mark on ROH, it was obvious that ROH also left an indelible mark on Bryan.






http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/bryan-danielson-typified-fighting-spirit-ring-honor


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Apologies if this has been posted elsewhere:






Dr Shelby says goodbye to Dbry :mj2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Beautiful tribute video made by CheeZe.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Life is not fucking fair to good people. I wish Bryan all the best and hope he can settle down, start a family, and have a great life with all the happiness in the world.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

This isn't fun anymore, I'll be a BD fan for life but for now I need some away time. I've had enough, I'm burnt out on wrestling for now; catch you guys in April.

Peace.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

TheResurrection said:


> Doctors he hired don't count for much, the selection process and patient are both biased, he'll ask for something specific from them which he knows he can pass and he'll get it, but it's not a fair test. We don't know shit about the tests that were done by these doctors, it's all second or third hand guess work.
> 
> The WWE doctor is a neutral party who balances the needs of WWE (getting their wrestler healthy without there being a danger) with the needs of Daniel Bryan (wrestling again). He has decided to retire now because he's accepted that his brain is more damaged than he thought, he has just said this on international TV less than 48 hours ago. It means the WWE doctors were right and the ones he hand picked were wrong.
> 
> ...


I'm not an expert in this area, neither are you. I'm not trying to come off like an expert either. All I do is ask a simple question. Dudley suffered 15 + concussions, why is there not even an inch of outrage that he continues to wrestle, that the WWE doesn't even flinch with him, they just clear him and throw him out there on a weekly basis, daily almost, and everything is fine? There's one guy in the NFL who suffered I think like 10 concussions (I think that's the most - on record). He's untouchable. Nobody wants to offer him a job even though he's a good player. Another player enjoyed a long career, one of the best players of all time, hall of famer, retired a couple years ago, everything seemed to be fine. He committed suicide a year later because his brain was so messed up. There are dozens of other examples in football. Guys are going nuts and it's concussion related. So you can say whatever you want about Dudley and how his 15+ concussions are meaningless and he's doing fine since the WWE docs have cleared him. But all that is based on nothing. It's based on him telling the docs whatever they want to hear in order to clear him. This is why you can't leave it in the athlete's hands. You make that decision for him, just like they did with Bryan. Bryan wants back but you do what's best for him. They don't do that with Dudley. Don't tell me the best thing for Dudley is to suffer more concussions, which he will. It's BS. If you're gonna play this "we want to protect you from yourself" card then do it with everybody. Dudley has no business being back in the ring. Nobody that suffered more than 5 concussions should be allowed to wrestle or play football. At some point when these concussions become a habit, chronic almost, you have to step in protect the athlete.

The only reason why I even ask this is because I've heard Bryan Alvarez & Meltzer discuss this. They were asked this very questioned on the air by some caller and both guys were baffled, they couldn't come up with an explanation.


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Not all concussions are created equally I'd assume. Just like a guy can break his leg multiple times and have it heal 100%, and another guy can break it once and not be able to walk without pain.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

SlowmanBrains said:


> I'm not an expert in this area, neither are you. I'm not trying to come off like an expert either. All I do is ask a simple question. Dudley suffered 15 + concussions, why is there not even an inch of outrage that he continues to wrestle, that the WWE doesn't even flinch with him, they just clear him and throw him out there on a weekly basis, daily almost, and everything is fine? There's one guy in the NFL who suffered I think like 10 concussions (I think that's the most - on record). He's untouchable. Nobody wants to offer him a job even though he's a good player. Another player enjoyed a long career, one of the best players of all time, hall of famer, retired a couple years ago, everything seemed to be fine. He committed suicide a year later because his brain was so messed up. There are dozens of other examples in football. Guys are going nuts and it's concussion related. So you can say whatever you want about Dudley and how his 15+ concussions are meaningless and he's doing fine since the WWE docs have cleared him. But all that is based on nothing. It's based on him telling the docs whatever they want to hear in order to clear him. This is why you can't leave it in the athlete's hands. You make that decision for him, just like they did with Bryan. Bryan wants back but you do what's best for him. They don't do that with Dudley. Don't tell me the best thing for Dudley is to suffer more concussions, which he will. It's BS. If you're gonna play this "we want to protect you from yourself" card then do it with everybody. Dudley has no business being back in the ring. Nobody that suffered more than 5 concussions should be allowed to wrestle or play football. At some point when these concussions become a habit, chronic almost, you have to step in protect the athlete.
> 
> The only reason why I even ask this is because I've heard Bryan Alvarez & Meltzer discuss this. They were asked this very questioned on the air by some caller and both guys were baffled, they couldn't come up with an explanation.


Have you read anything I've put? You are asking a simple question, it has a simple answer but you're refusing to accept it. The answer is "Trust the doctors."

The absolute number of concussions doesn't matter, the likelihood of further brain injuries is what matters. You have to assess each individual case on its own merits. NFL is not the same as WWE, Bubba Dudley is not the same as Daniel Bryan.

Me saying that Dudley is fine to wrestle is based on the opinion of a renowned medical professional who has assessed his suitability to wrestle for WWE. Clearly telling them what they want to hear will not work with these people, otherwise Daniel Bryan would have been cleared. If you know more about Bubba Dudley's condition than WWE doctors please tell me how you came by this information and alert the WWE so they can protect him. Otherwise, trust the doctors.

Here's why Daniel Bryan wasn't cleared, his brain is fucked. He's admitted this himself on international TV, he suffered from post-concussion seizures which he hid, he suffered from a spinal injury during a match which paralysed him and thought he was fine to continue. If the same thing is discovered in Bubba Dudley he will be prevented from wrestling too.

If you're going to respond to this for god's sake use paragraphs, the above is basically unreadable.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

NastyYaffa said:


> Beautiful tribute video made by CheeZe.


Well done tribute. CheeZe does such a good job as always.
This inspired me to do a tribute myself!

I think I'm done with wrestling after all of this...I need some time to grasp all of this.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

DENSPARK said:


> Apologies if this has been posted elsewhere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's weird as fuck.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

18 seconds never forget :bryan2

but really, whats the long story short? Didnt he tell he was cleared by 3 or 4 doctors outside WWE?


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

TheResurrection said:


> The answer is "Trust the doctors."


The answer is "no". I already told you why. The WWE docs don't give a shit about the wrestlers, there's evidence of that. Keep ignoring the evidence, and stick to your "trust these experts" crap. Don't expect others to buy into that.



TheResurrection said:


> The absolute number of concussions doesn't matter


It does, that's what you still haven't been able to grasp.



TheResurrection said:


> Me saying that Dudley is fine to wrestle is based on the opinion of a renowned medical professional who has assessed his suitability to wrestle for WWE. Clearly telling them what they want to hear will not work with these people, otherwise Daniel Bryan would have been cleared. If you know more about Bubba Dudley's condition than WWE doctors please tell me how you came by this information and alert the WWE so they can protect him. Otherwise, trust the doctors.


Try doing some research. You really don't know what you're talking about.



TheResurrection said:


> Here's why Daniel Bryan wasn't cleared, his brain is fucked. He's admitted this himself on international TV, he suffered from post-concussion seizures which he hid, he suffered from a spinal injury during a match which paralysed him and thought he was fine to continue. If the same thing is discovered in Bubba Dudley he will be prevented from wrestling too.


Exactly, his brain is so fucked that the UCLA doctors have cleared him to wrestle. Again, stop talking nonsense. There's nothing to "discover". Dudley could go to any doctor in the world that doesn't know him and he would check out perfectly fine. Get it? Anybody would clear him. Unless he brings up the fact that he's suffered 15+ concussions. Unless he explains to them that the concussions are messing with his head.

Anyway, that's it from me. Go do some research and smarten up a little, you really come off like one of those braindead Homer Simpson clones.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

SlowmanBrains said:


> The answer is "no". I already told you why. The WWE docs don't give a shit about the wrestlers, there's evidence of that. Keep ignoring the evidence, and stick to your "trust these experts" crap. Don't expect others to buy into that.


Uh....the evidence that the WWE give a shit about the wrestlers is the fact that Daniel Bryan was prevented from wrestling for nearly a year prior to his retirement. 

If they didn't give a shit they'd have just let him go, they could even have cited these UCLA guys Bryan hired. They didn't, it proves they give a shit.




> It does, that's what you still haven't been able to grasp.


It doesn't matter in itself, what matters is if there's any underlying damage which has healed or not. That is something which is assessed by a doctor.



> Try doing some research. You really don't know what you're talking about.


Let's be serious, neither of us really know what we're talking about. You know who does know what they're talking about? The concussion doctors.



> Exactly, his brain is so fucked that the UCLA doctors have cleared him to wrestle. Again, stop talking nonsense. There's nothing to "discover". Dudley could go to any doctor in the world that doesn't know him and he would check out perfectly fine. Get it? Anybody would clear him. Unless he brings up the fact that he's suffered 15+ concussions. Unless he explains to them that the concussions are messing with his head.


We don't really know if UCLA cleared him, it said that in Wrestling Observer Newsletter but how reliable is that? Doctor/Patient confidentiality is treated very seriously, we have no idea how the information got from there to the WON, it could easily have been distorted, made up by some cunt who works at the hospital as a cleaner who wants money, be sourced from Daniel Bryan telling someone he's fine when they asked him, or be an exaggeration of them telling him he wasn't definitely done.

I think it makes a lot more sense that the tests Bryan took a couple of weeks ago that he talked about on Raw that determined his brain was fucked were the same tests as the ones that supposedly cleared him at UCLA, or stemmed from the doctor's recommendation following those tests.



> Anyway, that's it from me. Go do some research and smarten up a little, you really come off like one of those braindead Homer Simpson clones.


Your image responses are total shit. This doesn't make any sense comedically.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Hilarious that guy trying to compare the dudley with Bryan, the severity of a concussion and the risk of developing a CTE depends on age, genetic (which type of Alolipoprotein they have that makes them more susceptible to form Amyloid plaques), and the area the concussion affected and the response of each person to the microvascular injury, even if the inflammation of neurons and astrocytes its cured there is always a consequence. 

It could be that Bryan symptoms of a CTE recently appeared, or an Image studio proved that there is chronic damage to him and the risk of continue exposing that area could develop grave consequences.

Neurology is one of the most complex branches, dont expect that after reading the first abstract that appears on google you can say that you understood what happened to Bryan


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Even one of Japan's biggest heels, Minoru Suzuki tweeted about Bryan's retirement:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696924335232180225Apparently it says:


> "So I heard that @WWE 's Daniel Bryan is retiring. I remember facing him back when he went by " The American Dragon "...and had those bland short tights (haha). That IWGP Jr.Tag Title match he had vs. Jado & Gedo later, teaming with Christopher Daniels, Curry Man back then, it was pretty interesting.
> Congrats on a great career."


Fun fact: Those two had a singles match back in 2004, and Bryan thinks its one of the best matches of his career. Sadly it was not recorded. I can only imagine how good that match must have been.


----------



## General Duessel (Aug 30, 2015)

One of my favorite D-Bry moments. Now, I won't ever forget his awesome matches with Sheamus (ER'11), Cena, Punk, Triple H, his amazing journey to Wrestlemania 30... but most of all, his goofball comedy skits with Kane will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## rollan bamwar3 (Feb 10, 2016)

Little Girl And Her Father Were Crossing A Bridge. 
The Father Was Kind Of Scared So He Asked His Little Daughter, 
'Sweetheart, Please Hold My Hand So That You Don't Fall Into The River.' 
The Little Girl Said, 'No, Dad. You Hold My Hand.' 
'What's The Difference?' Asked The Puzzled Father. 
'There's A Big Difference,' Replied The Little Girl. 

'If I Hold Your Hand And Something Happens To Me, 
Chances Are That I May Let Your Hand Go. 
But If You Hold My Hand, I Know For Sure That No Matter What Happens, 
You Will Never Let My Hand Go.' 


In Any Relationship, The Essence Of Trust Is Not In Its Bind, But In Its Bond. 

So Hold The Hand Of The Person Who Loves You Rather Than Expecting Them To Hold Yours... 
This Message Is Too Short......But Carries A Lot Of Feelings.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

4 minutes long.

Bryan steals the show.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> This isn't fun anymore, I'll be a BD fan for life but for now I need some away time. I've had enough, I'm burnt out on wrestling for now; catch you guys in April.
> 
> Peace.


Basically. I know he was gone before this but there was always hope. Now? Nothing. I like Cesaro, Seth and Bálor, all injured now. I hate Roman with a passion and he's main eventing fucking again. You said it best, it's not fun. Not like it really was before, but now I feel no passion. I definitely won't be watching Fastlane. And if the main event of Wrestlemania is Reigns vs HHH, I won't be watching the main event of wrestlemania or even the whole show if there's no other good matches. That's so depressing to say but it's true. Bye, I guess, although I'll still be watching Lucha.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

TheResurrection said:


> I think it makes a lot more sense that the tests Bryan took a couple of weeks ago that he talked about on Raw that determined his brain was fucked were the same tests as the ones that supposedly cleared him at UCLA, or stemmed from the doctor's recommendation following those tests.


Bryan said all of his WWE/other tests had come back great. He took a newer/different test (eeg while reflex testing) to prove he was okay. This test showed the damage to his brain. Thank God though WWE didn't clear him, whatever their reasons. If this tells us anything it's WWE should be doing this new test on their wrestlers, as Bryan was able to pass the others.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

When Daniel talked about diving through ropes, was sad, even if we didn't see him.
























:troll


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Beautiful tribute video made by CheeZe.


Thank you for posting this. That is the best tribute vid I've seen. I loved how even some Wrestling Road Diaries footage made it in, as that doc. is must see viewing for any Bryan fan.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> 4 minutes long.
> 
> Bryan steals the show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


GOAT 

:lol


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Ah, I'm still so sad.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Why????? :batista3*


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm just really bummed I'll never get to see Daniel Bryan fight Seth Rollins for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship. My #1 fantasy match is gone.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Now that we know about his situation, watching this in retrospective is scary...


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

NakNak said:


> Now that we know about his situation, watching this in retrospective is scary...


Was the shaking on the ground a real thing or a work?


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

NakNak said:


> Now that we know about his situation, watching this in retrospective is scary...


Wait, sorry if this may sound stupid but was this his final match? Was the most recent concussion from that incident?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Why????? :batista3*


There are just some dream matches were not meant to have and sadly, this is a fucking big one well never have chance to see. : (

The world really stinks sometimes. At the end of the day though, Bryan wasn't healthy and that of course is the most important thing.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

The picture of Bryan backstage on one knee trying to compose himself is heartbreaking

A true wrestling legend who will never be replicated


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

EDITED


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Was the shaking on the ground a real thing or a work?





BTNH said:


> Wait, sorry if this may sound stupid but was this his final match? Was the most recent concussion from that incident?


This was his final singles match, then he had a dark match on Raw in the UK and the tag match with Cena against Cesaro & Kidd, in that match DB was the one guy who wrestled the less...considering all this and considering that this was the time period they took him off the European Tour...the shaking on the ground thing probably was real. It was so weird at the time, but now we finally understand why.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

NakNak said:


> considering all this and considering that this was the time period they took him off the European Tour...


This made me so sad, I was about to go and see my GOAT wrestler, and he receives a career ending injury the week before :vince7


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

I am not a huge fan of Daniel Bryan but I almost shed a tear, it was very depressing to see such a great talent & a great human walk away having to deal with serious health issues in his 30s :/


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Kalashnikov said:


> This made me so sad, I was about to go and see my GOAT wrestler, and he receives a career ending injury the week before :vince7


Bro, WWE had their last tour in Chile in 2011...Bryan was in it and I couldn't go to the show, I didn't had the money. And they never came back and I never got to see Bryan wrestle live too :hogan

Welp, at least I got to see Jericho as the Honest Man, HBK, Taker at his peak, Edge, Jeff Hardy, CM Punk (WHC 2008), Batista and Umaga):


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Beautiful tribute video made by CheeZe.


Dislike for the lack of Brie.


----------



## Mrbailey26 (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm sorry but Danielson is such a pussy. Like have amodicum of gratitude you fuck and wrestle for us, the people who gave you a wife, a house, celebrity. It is this pussy attitude that probably killed your dad out of embarrassment.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

Hell of a worker.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mrbailey26 said:


> I'm sorry but Danielson is such a pussy. Like have amodicum of gratitude you fuck and wrestle for us, the people who gave you a wife, a house, celebrity. It is this pussy attitude that probably killed your dad out of embarrassment.


???????


----------



## wangyang (Feb 11, 2016)

He must have recently watched the movie "Concussion".


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Brock said:


> There are just some dream matches were not meant to have and sadly, this is a fucking big one well never have chance to see. : (
> 
> The world really stinks sometimes. At the end of the day though, Bryan wasn't healthy and that of course is the most important thing.


I know it kills Bryan, Nakamura, and their fans that they'll never get to have their match.

It was THE Nakamura match the U.S.A needed to see, and we'll never get it. FUCK.

But better for Bryan he'll be safe than get hurt permanently for the sake of it.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena was such an underrated feud, not that anyone is doubting that. That feud proved to me that Daniel Bryan was meant to be one of the top guys and could stand his ground and even go over an established main event guy. He was fun to watch from the start and will be missed.


----------



## RMKelly (Sep 17, 2013)

The first WWE match of the decade that I watched was Daniel Bryan VS Sheamus at Wrestlemania 28. The reason I was watching WWE for the first time again was because The Rock was in the main event, and he was/is my favorite superstar of all time. I made a bet that Daniel Bryan was going to win the match and retain the WWE title! I did not win that bet. 

I kept watching WWE after that, and it was awesome to see how Daniel Bryan went from that position to winning the WWE title in the main event at Wrestlemania 30. Daniel Bryan was my favorite performer since I started watching WWE again back in 2012. I was hoping that he would come back to compete once again, so I'm pretty sad that he had to retire! I did like his ESPN interview where he said he was thinking about working and promoting concussion awareness. I really hope he manages to do something like that and it makes him happy! I'll miss watching him perform, his matches were always so intense, and the live audience was always into them!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm still upset. :mj2 

It's just not fair.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Daniel Bryan should try and get Titus out of trouble.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

One of the most beautifully heartbreaking photos I've ever seen. Bryans a guy who isn't just a pro wrestler, thats who he is. Its his passion, his life, and now he has to give it up. You can see just how much it meant to him and how hard it is to walk away so young.

Concussions aren't to be taken lightly though and if he had of filled doctors in on just how severe his issues were sooner, then who knows maybe things could have turned out better.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Eva Maryse said:


> One of the most beautifully heartbreaking photos I've ever seen.


*Come oooon, it's sad but let's not take this too far. I'm guessing he'll stay involved with pro-wrestling and he'll stay be able to entertain us in a slightly different way for years to come.*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

just1988 said:


> *Come oooon, it's sad but let's not take this too far. I'm guessing he'll stay involved with pro-wrestling and he'll stay be able to entertain us in a slightly different way for years to come.*


Well, that's not very fair.

I can see why it's so heartbreaking, it made me upset when I first saw it, too.

It's one thing to never achieve your dream. It's another thing to get there and have it snatched away from you before you can even begin to bask in it. Things went downhill for Bryan and insanely fast.

It's a good he's prioritizing his health, but it's still sad.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki (Sep 24, 2015)

I was on facebook the other day and saw one of my friends had changed his cover photo to an artsy shot of Daniel Bryan, I wondered what was the symbolism of this?... A quick Google and I found out the bad news. It seemed inevitable after listening to Meltzer and Alvarez discuss concussions and DB's various trips to doctors last month.

The retirement segment was the best RAW segment I can remember for a while, albeit for tragic reasons. Hearing Bryan talk about his love of *_wrestling_* and being a *_wrestler_* was a breath of unscripted fresh air. As was the brilliant "That's what she says".

For christ sake Vince/Hunter....Get that man down to the performance center for a new job. I'm sure working down there passing on his knowledge to the newbs will help keep him active in the business in a positive way and hopefully produce more workers of his caliber. He's already great mates with Regal & Robbie Brookside so it seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Uploaded this a while ago. Thought id share it here for anyone who hasn't seen it:

*American Dragon vs Spanky (Texas Wrestling Alliance 2000)*

x275u9y

Bryan Danielson here in 2000, against Brian Kendrick, in HBK's Texas Wrestling Alliance. Includes pre match promo with Dragon/Michaels, with HBK on commentary too.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

For those that did not get to see him pre-WWE, or missed large chunks of his WWE run, or just those that would like a refresher course, here's some essential Bryan matches and moments:



> -Bryan Danielson vs Christopher Daniels vs Low-Ki @ ROH Era of Honor Begins
> -Bryan Danielson vs Paul London @ ROH Epic Encounter
> -Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries 2/3 falls match @ROH Testing the Limit
> -Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe @ ROH Midnight Express Reunion
> ...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

WWE posted his final match on Youtube (Smackdown Main Event on April 16, 2015 in The UK)


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

kendo_nagasaki said:


> The retirement segment was the best RAW segment I can remember for a while, albeit for tragic reasons. Hearing Bryan talk about his love of *_wrestling_* and being a *_wrestler_* was a breath of unscripted fresh air. As was the brilliant "That's what she says".


No one in the WWE has had that kind of a connection with the fans since Rock/Austin. Punk came close ... but no one can walk up in the ring today and get the crowd to eat out of their hands the way Bryan does .. Even in the last segment of his career he leaves us with a unique segment that'll be remembered for decades. Lol. 

That's the kind of special connection he had .. And I doubt people who are just anti's can understand. Or pretend to not understand. 

Brilliant little man. Pretty much exemplifies the best pro-wrestling has to offer by miles.


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

Seen some of those video's of the Punk/Bryan feud from three years back, just brings back such disappointments about how WWE messed up what could have been a excellent feud to what basically at the end of the day was used to get a Diva over. The WWE title was basically background to who bloody AJ was picking. Poor Punk and Bryan did their best, Bryan was a excellent asshole heel and Punk a great babyface (this would have been a golden feud if it was the other way round and done two years later but alas). But I remember one silly spot when AJ basically put Bryan and Punk through a table and it looked shitty and both men sold it like the Big show put them through it.

But we did get a classic in their OTL match, and a very good but underrated MITB match that had too much focus on AJ. But I always think that was a missed chance for a great feud.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

If they ever want a face Authority figure to go against heel Authority - then Bryan is your man. 

But I wouldn't be surprised to see him away from the WWE and off television for months, perhaps years.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Bryan's greatest rival, Nigel McGuinness posted this:


> *DRAGON RETIRES*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to hear that they have reconnected w/ each other. I really hope that we get that podcast w/ those 2, that Nigel was talking about on twitter!


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

Touching article from Nigel, to this day Bryan's greatest rival in the Ring. Shame his career didn't plan out as well as Bryan's. Once you watch his great documentary which is one of the most downbeat things you ever watch, you see how great Bryan's career was even though it ended early.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love hearing from Nigel. Their rivalry was so great and just amazing to watch. It broke my heart when Nigel couldnt go with Bryan to WWE, because he would have been a big hit with his size and ability. Great to see someone of Nigel's caliber acknowledging how good Bryan was in the ring. It's a shame that both their careers ended early, but how brightly they shone together during their rivalry. I would love to hear them on a podcast together.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

NVM -- posted something that I already posted elsewhere but didn't realize that the thread was merged into this one /


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Next to the Owen and Eddie tribute shows this was the saddest Raw I have ever watched. Although I feel like Edge have a better speech, this was really sad.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Kinda reminds me of Foley's retirement in 2000. He also retired in February and cut his hair and then he came back three months later as authority figure.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Well, that's not very fair.
> 
> I can see why it's so heartbreaking, it made me upset when I first saw it, too.
> 
> ...


*Well yeah it's sad but not one of THE saddest pictures ever. It's not exactly Auschwitz survivors or the student standing in front of a tank. Just a bit of perspective.*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

just1988 said:


> *Well yeah it's sad but not one of THE saddest pictures ever. It's not exactly Auschwitz survivors or the student standing in front of a tank. Just a bit of perspective.*


Don't give me that comparison. ut

No, obviously it's not as tragic or disturbing as the examples you gave. Of course not. No one is making that claim and you're the one bringing this comparisons out of the blue for whatever goddamn reason.

It's sad, it made people upset because they empathize with Bryan and enjoy him as an entertainer. There's no reason to shit on or pick on people or make comparisons to the Holocaust just because people are sad and find a sad picture to be one of the saddest things they've seen. Honestly, who cares? Why you can't bother peeps like that? What, because they're not 'getting over' him retiring enough quick for you? Because they still think it sucks? :kobe


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

Not sure if it was posted but is Bryan still under contract in the WWE or was it terminated?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep, now the thought of Nigel saying "Clam digger Danielson" is making me tear up..................................................again.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Don't give me that comparison. ut
> 
> No, obviously it's not as tragic or disturbing as the examples you gave. Of course not. No one is making that claim and you're the one bringing this comparisons out of the blue for whatever goddamn reason.
> 
> It's sad, it made people upset because they empathize with Bryan and enjoy him as an entertainer. There's no reason to shit on or pick on people or make comparisons to the Holocaust just because people are sad and find a sad picture to be one of the saddest things they've seen. Honestly, who cares? Why you can't bother peeps like that? What, because they're not 'getting over' him retiring enough quick for you? Because they still think it sucks? :kobe


*You're getting way off the point, the original post I replied to basically said "this is THE saddest picture I have ever seen" (I'm paraphrasing, I cba finding the exact post but if you want to know what you're talking about, you may look it up)

So I said let's use a bit of perspective and not go too far overboard.

/end*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

One moment that people rarely talk about is the night Daniel Bryan cleanly defeated Randy Orton in that street fight. To me that was the most important win in DB's WWE career. That solidified him as a main event player. I think the crowd that night was shocked he won clean.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

The more details come out, the more I fear he's in for some serious long-term problems.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

What an incredible picture.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm rewatching this and I can't stop laughing . One of the greatest things ever :lmao






and this one at 6:00 when DB celebrates AJ's victory as if he just won the title :lmao







Dammit I miss him so much already


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder if he ever nailed AJ?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*William Regal vs American Dragon (Bryan Danielson) (MCW 05.05.2001)*

x246xti

Another Dragon match i uploaded a while ago that some might not have seen.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

He will be sorely missed.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

One of my favorite Bryan memories for the sheer ridiculousness of the situation. The guy gets his house broken into, he apprehends the suspect and the media lazily attempts to make a circus out of it. Then, Bryan and Brie are such genuine people that they go right along with it as if they're cutting promos on RAW or promoting a show. The Danielsons really love their dog :lol


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I haven't had chance to post in this thread due to having such a hectic week but I had to post my thoughts on this, having watched Daniel Bryan or Bryan Danielson for around 12 years (courtesy mostly of watching The Wrestling Channel when it launched in 2004), wrestling for ROH, FWA, NOAH, NJPW, etc. I immediately remember his fantastic feud and classic bouts with Nigel McGuinness and I have one of their matches on one of my ROH DVD's (I'll have to purchase more at some point). I remember being absolutely enthralled by both men's work and their chemistry in the ring together but to me, Daniel Bryan always stood out. I always thought he would be an excellent addition to one of the big promotions like WWE and I was actually surprised it took him so long to get there.

The blessing of him not going to WWE even after having a try-out under his American Dragon gimmick is we got to see him have some classic matches with Nigel McGuinness, Takeshi Morishima, KENTA, etc. (those are the ones that stick out to me). When he did finally sign for WWE I was ecstatic as I couldn't wait to see what great and amazing matches he would have with a very talented roster.

Despite WWE's best attempts at making him look like a chump and booking him poorly in NXT, he was still having good matches (the one with Chris Jericho comes to mind). Eventually WWE started to do something with him and the crowd would catch on, with Bryan getting a reaction when working both as a babyface and as a heel. It was fascinating to see his development in WWE, progressing to Main Event status and with the huge crowd pops the WWE had to put him in the Main Event of WrestleMania 30. Seeing him win the WWE World Heavyweight Championship after having an excellent match with Triple H and then having a solid Triple Threat match including Orton and Batista, you just wouldn't of thought this would happen after his initial debut and treatment. However, Bryan was a professional and just kept doing his job and having great matches and working on his character and it eventually pulled off and he rightfully won the prestigious title. Seeing for me, a 12 year journey (it was much longer in his case), it was rather rewarding and the last person I had the same feeling with when they won the _"big one"_ was CM Punk due to the indie connections.

It really was a satisfying feeling though seeing someone come from the independent promotions, work his way up the proverbial ladder, secure a contract with WWE and then elevate even further to the big time. He was a man that most certainly deserved all his accomplishments in and outside WWE.

I purchased the Daniel Bryan Blu-Ray set last year and thoroughly enjoyed it, watching a lot of fantastic matches and seeing his journey to WrestleMania 30. That seems a long time ago now and it's sad to see in 2014 and 2015 he picked up severe injuries that ultimately lead to his retirement in early 2016. However, his health comes first and he needs to put himself and his family first. I'm glad he has done just that and the selfish side of me will miss his in-ring work as he is one of WWE's hottest prospects as well as best in-ring workers and I am sad I won't get to see his potential matches with Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, AJ Styles (that would be epic to see), and so on in the future. However, his health is most important and I'm glad they've finally found out the problem before it was too late. Now he can go on and enjoy life and try and get better.

Daniel Bryan... Bryan Danielson... American Dragon... one of the best professional wrestlers to grace the squared circle and his in-ring talent will sorely be missed.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

You wanna talk about a forgotten DB gem?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

At last night's PWG show:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698369242484215808


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Heel Daniel Bryan :Jordan

Everything he did was absolute comedy, I think its often overlooked. The guy as a face got cheers like Austin used to get but he GOLD as a heel too.

Although maybe Sheamus just sucked that much it made Bryan look better lol


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Just been watching some of the DB greatest moments on the Network. His anger management stuff with Kane and Dr Shelby had me rolling.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

What gets lost in this discussion is that wwe wrestlers are overworked. Their pay are super low compared to the schedule they work especially nxt guys. Too many guys wrestling hurt.


----------



## BNotorious (Nov 6, 2015)

My son is really bummed out he wont be at Wrestlemania when we go :frown2:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

One of my favorite Daniel Bryan moments. Love how the thought of Bryan as US champion sets Vince over the edge. Definitely was worked in by creative as an inside joke...no one externally knew at the time Vince hated Bryan LOL, just creative


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Heel Daniel Bryan circa 2012 was absolute GOAT. From an entertainment standpoint, by far the best year of his WWE career.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Every time I watch this, I just get chills all over. This was one of greatest reactions I've ever seen.

They weren't a smark crowd either, so that bullshit excuse doesn't fly; they were fucking quiet as shit for the whole damn show until Bryan fired them the fuck up in this final segment. 






He's been gone for so long now that it's kind of difficult for me to miss him already, but in a few months it's really gonna hit home that he's truly done for good and I'm never going to see him perform again. Shit's sad as hell.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I love that cage made he had with Henry. I sat through that entire shitty Smackdown and I thought it was worth it after watching that.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The WWE trying to turn him heel with Bray Wyatt and the fans not allowing it was Great!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

http://placetobenation.com/thoughts-i-think-after-daniel-bryans-retirement/

_"This week’s episode of Monday Night Raw is certainly one that fans won’t forget for a long time. Some pundits, right down to Dave Meltzer himself, are calling it the greatest moment in televised wrestling history. While that may be a bit of an exaggeration, it definitely ranks quite high just due to the sheer, raw emotion of everyone involved. WWE gave one of the most popular wrestlers of all time a spotlight for the evening and it enhanced the entire program. Everything was done correctly, right down to the post speech ovation from the entire locker room and Bryan’s victory lap and quick visit with Vince McMahon. Daniel Bryan was unique both in and out of the ring and he connected deeply with fans the way only a few have before. He was endearing, believable and just a nice guy. It was hard not to root for him as both a human being and as a passionate, high level in ring worker. He will certainly be missed but at the very least we have a robust collection of his work to enjoy for years to come. A true Hall of Famer by any sense of the word, Daniel Bryan deserved every last cheer he got in Seattle on Monday."_

_"One final thought on Bryan: Who fills his void? Who will fans connect with on that deep, personal level? Sami Zayn is a popular choice by many and he certainly has the in ring chops and ability to emote and has proven as recently as last year that he can draw fans in and elicit that belief and reaction but will he get the opportunity? Can Dean Ambrose get to that point? Cesaro? Kevin Owens? Bayley? Not sure the successor is even on the roster but it would behoove WWE to find him (or her) sooner than later."_


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

If that is one of the greatest moments in wrestling history then you know the product is bad.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I was on a trip and recently come back home to find this and I wasn't really prepared.
Thank you for everything, Bryan, your health is first and I can understand that, hope you can make a good living from right now.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Arkham258 said:


> http://placetobenation.com/thoughts-i-think-after-daniel-bryans-retirement/
> 
> _"This week’s episode of Monday Night Raw is certainly one that fans won’t forget for a long time. *Some pundits, right down to Dave Meltzer himself, are calling it the greatest moment in televised wrestling history. While that may be a bit of an exaggeration*, it definitely ranks quite high just due to the sheer, raw emotion of everyone involved. WWE gave one of the most popular wrestlers of all time a spotlight for the evening and it enhanced the entire program. Everything was done correctly, right down to the post speech ovation from the entire locker room and Bryan’s victory lap and quick visit with Vince McMahon. Daniel Bryan was unique both in and out of the ring and he connected deeply with fans the way only a few have before. He was endearing, believable and just a nice guy. It was hard not to root for him as both a human being and as a passionate, high level in ring worker. He will certainly be missed but at the very least we have a robust collection of his work to enjoy for years to come. A true Hall of Famer by any sense of the word, Daniel Bryan deserved every last cheer he got in Seattle on Monday."_
> 
> _"One final thought on Bryan: Who fills his void? Who will fans connect with on that deep, personal level? Sami Zayn is a popular choice by many and he certainly has the in ring chops and ability to emote and has proven as recently as last year that he can draw fans in and elicit that belief and reaction but will he get the opportunity? Can Dean Ambrose get to that point? Cesaro? Kevin Owens? Bayley? Not sure the successor is even on the roster but it would behoove WWE to find him (or her) sooner than later."_


Did Meltzer really say that?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm not even sure if that was Bryan's best moment on WWE TV. The "Yes" chant on the cage and the hero's welcome he got when he came to the ring the night after Wrestlemania 30 I think were both better moments. The "Occupy Raw" was also pretty amazing, especially when the match was made with Triple H and we thought we were getting the predictable Mania match. Then he drops the "But that's not what we really want" and then I got a lot more excited about Wrestlemania. 

His retirement speech was memorable and everything but it was so memorable because it was sad. I prefer the happy and cool moments over that kind of stuff.


----------



## Tommydog (Feb 15, 2016)

I wish him the best. One of the greatest in-ring performers of all time.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Did Meltzer really say that?


Yup. And Jason Powell from prowrestling.net called it the greatest retirement speech ever given by any athlete in any sport.

Now some might say those guys are exaggerating, but bottom line Bryan impressed a lot of people who cover wrestling for a living with that speech.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Its good WWE released the Daniel Bryan collection on the WWE network, it shows Daniel Bryan was A+ on the mic, very good at improvising(Mister Rogers reference in Anger Management), was relaxed and etc, unlike monotone generic promos from guys like Reigns, Orton, etc, the anger management segments were classics.

He also shows a great psychology on the mic, he knows how to get the crowd going, for example, when Triple H is forced to accept Bryan's challenge at Mania 30 and Bryan says "Woah woah woah... that isn't All that we want..." the crowd goes crazy because they really want him as the champion.

He also says stuff that's been on the fans minds, for example, "Triple H you were a rebel, wore leather jackets but then he sold out, cut your hair and started wearing suits", people forget that one of the reasons the Mainstream audience left in 2002 was because one of the Top draws in Triple H completely changed his character, fans nowadays forget how much damage this did. Triple H was a mega draw in the early 2000s then he stopped being the character that made him famous in '99. In the beginning of 2002 Triple H is beloved, however after the summer when he changed his look and his gimmick he became hated and that hate lasted for almost a decade.

Bryan had that underdog style in the ring and The Authority vs Daniel Bryan storyline has become my favorite wrestling storyline of all time, it was perfect on the mic, in the ring, the story everything.

Daniel Bryan overcoming the Wyatts in the cage, Occupy Raw, Anger Management segments, Triple H getting revenge for Occupy Raw by getting fake cops, the first Authority promo when The Shield beat down Bryan, the promo with Shawn Michaels before HIAC, the Raw after Wrestlemania, Flying headbutt off forklift.

This man brought back Entertainment into Pro Wrestling/Sports Entertainment.

God(YHWH: The Father and The Son and The Holy Spirit) bless Bryan Danielson for all the hard work and memories that he has created.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Bryan getting that new award?


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

I cried like a baby listening to his speech and I wasn't even a fan.I wish him the best.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Just saw a news article saying he was getting seizures from all the brain damage from the concussions he received. Pretty weird stuff, if that doesn't show Indy smarks that his style of wrestling is extremely stupid to do, I don't know what will. Even the ECW guy's who took insane abuse can still go out to the ring and do it 20 years later, Daniel Bryan had to retire at 34.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699800021034799104


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is weird seeing Lesnar be a nice guy.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Don't know if anyone noticed but I'm just re-watching New Japan's New Beginning in Osaka and Matt Jackson gives Bryan a shout-out during the Young Bucks entrance.

It's cool to see all the love Bryan gets from other wrestlers. We knew they all respected him but it's just great to hear it.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

The Beast speaks

http://prowrestling.net/site/2016/0...-comments-on-paul-heymans-role-in-his-career/

*On Daniel Bryan’s retirement:* “I think he made a wise choice. Over the years, I can’t even count on both my hands the amount of concussions I’ve probably had and didn’t even know just because of the business that I’ve been in. When you can step away and put your health before your pride and the things that you love to do and understand that there’s more to life that wrestling or fighting or football… you have to take a step back and understand that if you want some longevity, you have to make the right decision. I tip my hat to Daniel and I think he made the right decision.”


----------



## mikegallow (Jan 16, 2016)

Daniel Bryan’s retirement probably best thing for WWE.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Pretty bad way to go out. Can't deny the man had overwhelming fan support and lit up any crowd. Best wishes to him and Brie.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

A good wrestler with a good career full of good matches. Quite a shame it ended so early for him, especially considering he had his best match, a great match, just a year ago on Fastlane. The most over wrestler from the 10s not named Reigns.


----------



## housemoney (Feb 18, 2016)

Forbes had a good take on Daniel Bryan's retirement and how WWE is further ahead of the NFL in safety and concussion protocol - http://www.forbes.com/sites/housemoneystudios/2016/02/09/daniel-bryan-retirement-shows-wwe-is-far-ahead-of-nfl-on-safety-issues/


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWE has mailed me my last Bryan shirt unless they decide on another one in the future. Looking forward to getting it. Hope he can find a new calling now that he is retired from in ring action.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

> *Steve Austin Says He Had a Tear in His Eye During Daniel Bryan’s Retirement Speech*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://411mania.com/wrestling/steve...s-eye-during-daniel-bryans-retirement-speech/​


----------



## thatdopefella (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I even had tears in my eyes. It was a sad moment.


----------



## phasesports2 (Feb 21, 2016)

Sad time for Daniel Bryan, he won't be coming back. If you saw his ESPN interview and the talk of the seizures...


----------



## SharpShadow (Feb 21, 2016)

he was one of the greatest...


----------



## vang low (Feb 16, 2016)

its a work.

bryan vs titus at mania


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I gotta give WWE credit, this was an amazing video package.*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RLStern said:


> This man brought back Entertainment into Pro Wrestling/Sports Entertainment.


I agree

DB started gaining momentum at around a time when I was ready to give up on the product, and he completely soaked me back in. I spent the last two weeks looking back at old footage from his debut 'till now and it's amazing how many great forgotten moments he's had. For example I randomly fell on a match he had with R-Truth in 2012 and he got counted out screaming "NO!" in a fan's face

:lmao 








Then I fell on this:






:lmao

It just goes to show how brilliant Bryan was as an all-around performer and how he made the most of even the silliest moments. That's amazing when you can capture an audience with your personality ON TOP of being the best wrestler in the world. Very few people can say that they've done that


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Bryan was a really underrated mic worker. I seem him criticized in that department a lot, and even I've said that "he isn't the greatest mic worker in the world", but, in looking back on some of his WWE work, he was actually quite good. He was great at heartfelt promos, and had great comedic timing.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

Anybody else think Bryan is one of Dave Meltzer's main sources?


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Maul_Slasher (Sep 28, 2014)

Been watching some ROH matches and some WWE ones and It's scary how many times he was being fed to Sheamus. Kind of nauseating actually.


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

Maul_Slasher said:


> Been watching some ROH matches and some WWE ones and It's scary how many times he was being fed to Sheamus. Kind of nauseating actually.


He only beat Sheamus once and it was some fluke roll up win and that was when he was massively over on RAW but to be honest that WM 28 match ruined Sheamus but made Bryan a star so it evened itself out. Same With Bray Wyatt, Bryan had to put him over twice Cena didn't do it or either did Orton or Taker. Some really questionable calls from WWE at times.


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Bryan was a really underrated mic worker. I seem him criticized in that department a lot, and even I've said that "he isn't the greatest mic worker in the world", but, in looking back on some of his WWE work, he was actually quite good. He was great at heartfelt promos, and had great comedic timing.


He was great when he got serious, remember that promo he cut on Cena on Miz TV the Raw before their Summerslam match. Damn that was some great stuff, saying he was a Pro wrestler not a Sports entertainer. Bryan could handle himself when the time counted. His Heel work was top notch I thought and he had some of WWE's funniest moments with Team Hell No. He wasn't a Cm Punk on the mic but Bryan was a lot better then many credit him for.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

I wish Sheamus and Bryan were given their longer Wrestlemania match a few years back. When they had their storyline, their big matches were pretty good and I always thought they had great chemistry with each other.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *I gotta give WWE credit, this was an amazing video package.*


This was amazing, almost had me in tears. Daniel Bryan, forever the people's hero :bryan


----------

